# Best video game music?



## Jafoob (Jan 12, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J67nkzoJ_2M
Every single time I hear this song, I blows me away.
I challenge you to find something better than this in terms of *relaxing* video game music


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 12, 2010)

Hmm, pretty much anything done by Grant Kirkhope (Rareware), Gruntilda's Lair is one that always bring the Nostalgia. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i4EnOU7xnwk&feature=related


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 13, 2010)

I love my Prince of Persia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Pi-vH47l8&


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MzYBrUl926c

Actually feels like i'm floating when listening to this.


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZCk8ByyCsks

Fits the game so well.


----------



## Seas (Jan 13, 2010)

Planescape: Torment , Main Theme


----------



## Spectre203 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HGQS5XSoJ4


----------



## Cylo (Jan 13, 2010)

Metroid Prime.  No contest.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbUv1hz6mE


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 13, 2010)

this

[yt]IAwtGu9QDTI[/yt]

or this

[yt]QakWMqLl3n8[/yt]

Damn I can't decide e.e


----------



## Kajet (Jan 13, 2010)

FFX - Besaid Island... I fell in love with this song when I got the OST.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxJE6SSX-aw


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Gawd the best music is ether mass effect or portal Durr.


----------



## Barak (Jan 13, 2010)

Half-life 2 have some Good combat music =3

GORDON FREEMAN BITCH


----------



## Keala The Tiger (Jan 13, 2010)

Barak said:


> Half-life 2 have some Good combat music =3
> 
> GORDON FREEMAN BITCH


Lol I was just playing that like 20min ago also battlefield bad company has great music as well.


----------



## Sernion (Jan 13, 2010)

Final Fantasy VII Crisis Core : The Burdened


----------



## Korex (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Qt9_GTFfYA


----------



## Tabasco (Jan 13, 2010)

Entire SoE and LttP soundtrack. I like old stuff, sue me.


----------



## Seas (Jan 13, 2010)

I now the game is popular enough already, but the music is truly amazing for an FPS.
My favourite one of it is this:

Modern Warfare 2 , Boneyard Flyby


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2010)

south syde fox said:


> this
> 
> [yt]IAwtGu9QDTI[/yt]


Pachislot one is superior.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ivw2ed_eUs

By far.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jan 13, 2010)

TH8 - Deaf to all but the song
TH8 - Reach for the moon
Touhou remix - Night of Nights


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yvhLstFbR58

I dunno


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jan 13, 2010)

Golden Sun: Venus Lighthouse

Yessss...


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 13, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Golden Sun: Venus Lighthouse
> 
> Yessss...


 
Fuck yea Golden Sun xD



Perverted Impact said:


> Pachislot one is superior.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ivw2ed_eUs
> 
> By far.


 

Son of a bitch its true, nice link ^^


----------



## Wreth (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zDBVOoRzLQ

^   That. defenitley that


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 13, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1zDBVOoRzLQ
> 
> ^ That. defenitley that


 
Hmm this is pretty damn good too but what about this
[yt]lsqwNOPv0iE[/yt]


----------



## Riley (Jan 13, 2010)

Relaxing VG music?  Foregone Destruction from Unreal Tournament:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNrI6N2jQCk

Interesting to hear something like this in a game so focused on action, but it worked.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2010)

Metroid Prime (the first one) had pretty good music.


----------



## Term_the_Schmuck (Jan 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lLiRgNFvfGw&feature=related

Arnhem Knights from Medal of Honor: Frontline.  This song still gives me chills.  Also an epic level for its time.


----------



## Zee Skunkeh! (Jan 13, 2010)

Not enough Koji Kando love in this thread. Unless some of you people who just posted a link with zero explanation did that.


----------



## Eerie Silverfox (Jan 13, 2010)

Castlevania games and Super Metroid.


----------



## f94 (Jan 13, 2010)

My favorite soundtrack is from MediEvil for the PSX.  It's beautifully performed by the City of Prague Philharmonic.

You can get it at http://gh.ffshrine.org/soundtracks/4927

Also always liked the Megaman X soundtracks, Donkey Kong Country 2, and the Need for Speed 3: Hot Pursuit soundtrack.  But Sonic the Hedgehog is the game that really got me into VGM.  Really loved Marble Zone, Scrapbrain and Final Zone.  Infact, I have to say I love all the Sonic soundtracks for Genesis, Spinball being my favorite.


----------



## Ik1994 (Jan 14, 2010)

I really enjoyed the soundtracks from the original 3 spyro the dragon games on the PS1 they were done by Stewart Copeland (the drummer of The Police) 

heres one of my favorites:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lt3rRBLMtRY&feature=related


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 14, 2010)

I love music from the Earthbound series. ;[


----------



## Runefox (Jan 14, 2010)

In no particular order and spanning pretty much every generation...

Thunderforce 4 (all of it, really, but mainly Evil Destroyer, Stand Up Against Myself and Metal Squad)

Tales of Phantasia (all of it)

Seiken Densetsu 3 (all of it)

Phantasy Star
Phantasy Star IV

Shin Megami Tensei (Battle, Boss Battle (SMT: If)) - Not technically great but still good.

Ace Combat 04 (Megalith ~Agnus Dei~, Operation Bunker Shot, Blockade)
Ace Combat 5 (First Flight, Naval Blockade, The Unsung War (Warsaw Philharmonic), The Journey Home)
Ace Combat Zero (Glacial Skies, ZERO, Epilogue - Near the Border-)
Ace Combat 6 (Invasion of Gracemeria, The Liberation of Gracemeria, Chandelier (Trinity Boys Choir), A Brand New Day)

After Burner II (Final Takeoff, After Burner)
After Burner Climax (After Burner Climax, Vertical Hot Air, Sleepless Sanctuary)

Journey to Silius

Overlord (Supremacy)

Cybernoid II

Turbo Out Run

Pretty much any Castlevania tune.

Pretty much the whole Guilty Gear X/XX soundtrack.


----------



## EinTheCorgi (Jan 14, 2010)

super mario dum dum dum do do do ti do da da da ta dum ta de duby do


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 14, 2010)

EinTheCorgi said:


> super mario dum dum dum do do do ti do da da da ta dum ta de duby do


 No.


----------



## kashaki (Jan 14, 2010)

Shadow of the Colossus-The Sunlit Earth


----------



## LuxrayAnthro (Jan 14, 2010)

Best video game music comes from Armored Core 4 (xbox 360) 
And probably Fire Emblem Sacred Stones.


----------



## 8-bit (Jan 14, 2010)

Legend of Mana


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jan 14, 2010)

My favorite video game music comes from Xenosaga I, II, and III.

Last boss music for I: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZ6ufAOSUhM
Major Boss music for II: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_TXraj4mvs
Minor Boss music for II: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wHilP8bxG8w
Last Boss music for III: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTGlLGxYj58
Minor Boss music III: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtDVNnRZWII
E.S battle: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3D4FX7REEc&feature=related
Battle against Dmitri: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EbqVWlNFu4Y
Godsibb: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5krINDGIeqw

Those are just boss or fighting themes.
There are some other really nice bits too such as Hepatica:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dIReESnbO0c
EDIT:*I get lost in the music every time I listen to this one* Hepatica #3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-xgihdsL8Dw
Zarathustra Dungeon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ej4j1sXMW00
Testament: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMSt8xrzolQ
The Harsh Truth (Piano version): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbBT6QdqXWs
She's coming back: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ezxYXD7uhfA
This one is haunting, A Memory of a Tragedy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egLpYkq1e5Y
And it goes on and on...I love the musical score from this series. The music can go from being intense, to hauntingly beautiful...to deeply sorrowful...the different moods the music helps create just...;gets lost in the music again;


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 14, 2010)

MGS: Alert.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXXIZqa9v_M


----------



## KiloFox (Jan 14, 2010)

any and everything from PSO (Phantasy Star Online) that music is great AND relaxing... it has to be in order to play that game properly


----------



## eksabulus (Jan 14, 2010)

From Final Fantasy:
(FFVI) Aria Di Mezzo Carattere (Grand Finale Version)
(FFVI) Dancing Mad
(FFVII) There is Still More Fighting (piano collections)
(FFVII) One Winged Angel
(FFVIII) Maybe I'm a Lion
(FFIX) Someplace Faraway
(FFIX ) Eternal Harvest (piano collections)
(FFIX) Melodies of life
(FFX) Suteki Da Ne (piano collections)

From Devil May Cry
(DMC1, and remix in DM4) Lock and Loaded
(DMC3) The Devil's Cry

From Metal Gear Solid
(MGS1) The Best is Yet To Come
(MGS2) I Can't Say Goodbye to Yesterday (piano version and sung version)


From Dynasty Warriors (for the hell of it):
(DW6): Oriental March
(A lot of DW5 songs I love too... just can't remember them now XD)


Practically everything from Guilty Gear (<33)

Golden Sun: Lalivero (something like that). It's the really sad song. LOL.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 14, 2010)

Oh my Gosh, _no Chrono Cross??_ Really???

I can't believe it hasn't come up yet! This game had soooo many beautiful pieces.

On the Brink of Another World

Opening (Time's Scar)

Garden of the Gods

Those are a few that I think are a good representation. Oh gosh, even if you never check out the game you gotta check out the music!


----------



## Viva (Jan 14, 2010)

Bayonetta's theme, or Still Alive (Portal), or any Zelda music.  Any of these things are the shit.


----------



## Whitemountaintiger (Jan 14, 2010)

The red army theme(with guitar) from call of duty; world at war.


----------



## Surgat (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vkailb3xcTI - Super Mario RPG, Forest Maze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kuDo_zEJlU - Super Mario RPG, Smithy Battle 1

Most Painkiller battle songs are pretty awesome: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Kbddd85dME
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3esmB8AIEg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qbsmPSNeq0k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhyPNHo1W6g
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd7V0gw30Qs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGyzPC59dRw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yO1LDjeL0p0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pl9IGwoYCms - Killing Floor, Patriarch's Song 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4HUohgGdGk - Killing Floor, Containment Breach


----------



## south syde dobe (Jan 15, 2010)

Hmm I never thought this many people listened to the bgm of video games, I thought I was just one of the few that liked that stuff :\

Anyhow here is another Dynasty Warrior's song and its one of the best I've heard

[yt]a6m-HZDKxuE[/yt]


----------



## CryoScales (Jan 15, 2010)

eksabulus said:


> From Final Fantasy:
> (FFVI) Aria Di Mezzo Carattere (Grand Finale Version)
> (FFVI) Dancing Mad
> 
> Golden Sun: Lalivero (something like that). It's the really sad song. LOL.



Oh wow you forgot the greatest Final Fantasy battle theme ever

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cBOs1VdW4og

and of course it's boss battle theme

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYLvj5WrKAQ

Such nostalgia. I listened to this probably 10 hours straight through my culminated hours in that game. ATB based roleplaying at it's finest.

Anyway, I found Golden Sun's battle themes and boss battle music were very epic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFMc40qxJK4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTMZo7x0cXQ

The Boss Battle theme always makes you feel like your in some dungeon fighting a crazy motherfucker.

I forgot to mention, but this is from my favorite RPG on the GBA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmNc7TCAGto

It took me 6 months to find this on cartridge, but it was so worth getting.


----------



## Takun (Jan 15, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Oh my Gosh, _no Chrono Cross??_ Really???
> 
> I can't believe it hasn't come up yet! This game had soooo many beautiful pieces.
> 
> ...



This topic comes up so much I just figured someone necro'd it.  I usually post Chrono Cross and the Silent Hills as my favorite vide game compositions.  :3


----------



## Torinir (Jan 15, 2010)

Red Faction: Guerrilla - Uprising Combat

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m194bgtjhMU - Part 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAPxHF1LGvc - Part 2


----------



## Malkheus (Jan 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7kLSTvCI3u0&feature=related
Suikoden II and Persona 3, also from dot HACK.


----------



## Runefox (Jan 15, 2010)

Oh yeah, and I forgot these:

Aerowings 2 Airstrike: Mission of Survival (Vocal Ver), Savior Reborn (Vocal Ver) and The Chosen One (Vocal Ver) - Good luck deciphering the lyrics. Best game music ever.</lawl>

On a more serious note, Cut To the Chase actually is pretty good, as is Mission of Survival (Instrumental Ver).


----------



## Riptor (Jan 15, 2010)

I've always been fond of Tim Follins stuff, especially the Plok soundtrack.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTSW4M28XQg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ODKKILZiYY

Also, I've always loved the soundtrack of Super Turrican 2. Too bad barely anyone but me knows what Super Turrican 2 IS.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFmRSo75-84


----------



## Zydala (Jan 15, 2010)

Takumi_L said:


> This topic comes up so much I just figured someone necro'd it.  I usually post Chrono Cross and the Silent Hills as my favorite vide game compositions.  :3



Oh! Yeah, apologies, I'm obv. new to the forums here :> I was just surprised.

I like the Silent Hill soundtracks too! The second and third games especially.


----------



## FrankTheF0X (Jan 15, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Oh! Yeah, apologies, I'm obv. new to the forums here :> I was just surprised.
> 
> I like the Silent Hill soundtracks too! The second and third games especially.



Hell's to the yeah's! Ya gotta love that Silent Hill music. =3


----------



## SirRob (Jan 15, 2010)

Two of my favorite relaxing songs:
MapleStory- Temple of Time
Tales of Legendia- Whisper of the Crystal
And one of the most epic songs ever:
Trauma Center: Under the Knife 2- Severing the Chains of Fate

Edit: Had to post this too:
Okami- Ryoshima Plains


----------



## Lazydabear (Jan 15, 2010)

I thought the Opening song for Borderlands was very good "Ain't No Rest For The Wicked " by Cage the Elephant.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCEOTmywp20&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Takun (Jan 15, 2010)

Zydala said:


> Oh! Yeah, apologies, I'm obv. new to the forums here :> I was just surprised.
> 
> I like the Silent Hill soundtracks too! The second and third games especially.



The second has my favorite out of all of them.  Some cool piano arrangements for sure.


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 15, 2010)

ShÅji Meguro is a decent composer.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 15, 2010)

It's not your generic, over-the-top, orchestral RPG music, but I've always liked these soundtracks the best:

[yt]wKvXQwwmoBY[/yt]

[yt]0mv4YfP4uqM[/yt]


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Jan 16, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3's theme. I love it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3BqszYW-O8


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 22, 2010)

*L4D and L4D2 that's my opinion.*


----------



## Runefox (Jan 23, 2010)

PenelopeSkunk4 said:


> *L4D and L4D2 that's my opinion.*



Er... OK.  It kinda barely qualifies, the music more acts as cues for events in-game than anything else. I suppose that in itself does make it pretty great, but all the same...


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 23, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Golden Sun: Venus Lighthouse
> 
> Yessss...



I remember putting my GBA next my ear cause I love that music so much!!
Chrono Cross has some the best musc I've ever heard in my life. Songs like Radical Dreamers and Scars of Time make my heart jump. The music I've hearing in Final Fantasy 13 sounds astounding. The battle music just pumps you up, perfect music to an epic fight!


----------



## IggyB (Jan 25, 2010)

the Halo series


----------



## insanitosis (Jan 25, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy61r3Qkm6o

Triage at Dawn from Half life 2, its relaxing and energetic at the same time, and really is good for letting go of stress


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 25, 2010)

I don't have a link, but I LOOOOVE the Cosmo Canyon music from FFVII.


----------



## Paskiewicz (Jan 25, 2010)

Music is too useless for me.


----------



## Kregoth (Jan 25, 2010)

For me it would have to be the dragon roost island theme from TLOZ: WW something about the music just calms me down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kiNz3abGc8


----------



## A Fluffy Smith (Jan 26, 2010)

Panzer Dragoon had this amazing that played during the first level. Made you feel as if your flying. *flaps arms*


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 28, 2010)

I love anything from Donkey Kong Country 1 & 2.
Like metal skunk said, anything done by  Grant Kirkhope is great from my standpoint.


----------



## Rytes (Jan 28, 2010)

jet set radio future

/thread


----------



## slydude851 (Jan 28, 2010)

The Sims 1 (yeah THAT old is still great ) neighborhood music 1-3 and the building mode especially 1-3

Too lazy to post a link but those are my favorite songs from any video game.

Also the Halo 2 soundtrack.


----------



## Yandere (Jan 28, 2010)

I like this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pu_eN2V0UvQ


----------



## Daberu (Jan 29, 2010)

I dont think anyone has said this yet:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL0HVjyK4j8

Pretty good game as well


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jan 29, 2010)

The mine song from Donkey Kong Country 2 was pretty good.
[yt]pgGT0YPAVYI[/yt]


----------



## slydude851 (Jan 31, 2010)

Come to think of it, the original Runescape music Jagex composed themselves are good too.  Original not the updated version two version shits.


----------



## SurrealDreamer (Feb 1, 2010)

The entire soundtrack from the Shadow Hearts series was COMPLETELY EPIC! I bought all of the CDs. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xsDUEPvuVyI


----------



## Fehne (Feb 2, 2010)

My favorite is the music from the first Valkyrie Profile for PS1.  I loooove it.


----------



## Zydala (Feb 2, 2010)

Did anyone mention Braid yet? I just replayed it the other day and forgot how much I loooved it <3


----------



## Taren Fox (Feb 2, 2010)

Without a doubt, the soundtrack from The Darkness (360/PS3). Very very chilling stuff.


----------



## ArcticEight (Feb 5, 2010)

I love the music from like every Castlevania game out there. 
 .. It's my kind of style I guess. o: 

 [yt]vRSb_FW7aG8&fmt=18[/yt]

 (FYI; Haunted Castle is a spin-off released '88 in the arcades)


----------



## Sernion (Feb 5, 2010)

Daberu said:


> I dont think anyone has said this yet:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL0HVjyK4j8
> 
> Pretty good game as well



I remember there was a huge list of Favorite video game music somewhere and Melodies of Life was in the Top 10. I love that music.
Also adding this.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-_Did76LXQ


----------



## Captain Spyro (Feb 5, 2010)

Gotta give a mention to Shadow of the Colossus as well.

[yt]--6-9LnvRXA[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 5, 2010)

ArcticEight said:


> I love the music from like every Castlevania game out there.
> .. It's my kind of style I guess. o:
> 
> [yt]vRSb_FW7aG8&fmt=18[/yt]
> ...


Also, Haunted Castle is a really awful game.


----------



## Altamont (Feb 5, 2010)

Mass Effect 2's Soundtrack is amazing, a gigantic step-up from the original game's.

Mass Effect 2 OST
Tali
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rN4sXqnHZoI


----------



## Gight (Feb 5, 2010)

Tetris theme A.


----------



## Riptor (Feb 5, 2010)

Not many people have played TMNT Tournament Fighters for the SNES, but it's just as good as Konami's other soundtracks.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PeBfyK5I6ug&feature=related - Shredder's Theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMWlupmFaOw&feature=related - Donatello's Theme
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LtaWYiva6c&feature=related - Wingnut's Theme

And a couple of random tracks.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YBtEA_1vNqY&feature=PlayList&p=6921443FCC8A3547&index=141 Stage 1-1 of Cadillacs and Dinosaurs.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNKFJ_U7ltY&feature=PlayList&p=6921443FCC8A3547&index=140 - One of the boss themes from Violent Storm.


----------



## Cylo (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a list somewhere, possibly not on this forum.  Doesn't matter, as I've revised it.

1.  Metroid Prime
2.  Mass Effect (The first one.  The second one sounds a bit cluttered with too much extra noise)
3.  The Elder Scrolls IV:  Oblivion

Yeah =D


----------



## DARE (Feb 6, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TERyxFfMqDk

Mirror edge theme song = Fucking awesome


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 6, 2010)

Some of the music in Glover wasn't half bad either.

[yt]9ZBaMWcLICY[/yt]

[yt]w2YBROdEG4Q[/yt]


----------



## AzulTS (Feb 8, 2010)

Has everyone totally forgotten the Legend of Zelda? All Zelda music is the shit.


----------



## Bando (Feb 8, 2010)

I like the music my old piano teacher does for video games :3 I'm not biased!
I think he did work on wii sports resort, among some other stuff I'm not sure about.


----------



## Barak (Feb 8, 2010)

Saint Row 2 music =D

Even if it only radio >.<


----------



## Korex (Feb 8, 2010)

Modern Warfare 2 intro!!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIGr2UACotI&feature=channel


----------



## Krallis (Feb 8, 2010)

Golden sun the lost age.
It was a GBA game but some of the music on it was fantastic.
And rather catchy.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=po13j_XNhTg&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uzC3IMa5LBs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3YQMnEC4so&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDbudEinv3U&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SW7Jqi9sdbs&feature=related

Also freepsace 2 again older but still catchy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbddpMmU9Q8&feature=related
My favourite out of the 5 battle themes.


----------



## LeoAngelo (Feb 14, 2010)

Resident Evil 5 Rust in Summer 2008! cant focus on what im doing when i hear it. Just wanna dance XD regardless of the fact that my head is being chainsawed off :S


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

I remember playing Sunset riders for the Snes, and i still believe the music from the Hawkeye Hank Hatfield, and Darkhorse boss battles are the best game music ever.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n8G2vhV3veA  - Hawkeye Hank Hatfield

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bdnObj6V0-U  - Darkhorse


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

this will make you scared of the song twinkle twinkle little star

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRXQsQKGqIU

dont look at the pictures if your below 18 or have a week stomach there a little ummm... disturbing


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> this will make you scared of the song twinkle twinkle little star
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRXQsQKGqIU
> 
> dont look at the pictures if your below 18 or have a week stomach there a little ummm... disturbing


Everyone keeps telling me how good of a game that is, i guess ill have to try it.


----------



## fuzthefurfox (Feb 14, 2010)

Kakik said:


> Everyone keeps telling me how good of a game that is, i guess ill have to try it.


personally i think its a great game but very creepy and almost impossible to beat in a day


----------



## Kakik (Feb 14, 2010)

fuzthefurfox said:


> personally i think its a great game but very creepy and almost impossible to beat in a day


 My kinda game


----------



## Silvara (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJCMGRCB9iU

I just love Freya's theme from Final Fantasy IX.





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zEX7joB0wf0&feature=related

But then again Dead Rising had this little tune I liked.




But I guess I can't help myself but to put up Dragon Age: Origins main theme!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gxkO9Q85EaA&feature=related


That's all I can think of right now that's Sort of relaxing...


----------



## Sernion (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08RYp-uDpPo


----------



## ~secret~ (Feb 15, 2010)

Anything from Guilty Gear in my opinion.


----------



## kiro02 (Feb 16, 2010)

The legend of mana ost http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0zibtE6nad0


----------



## bboyhunter (Feb 17, 2010)

marvel vs capcom 2 the river stage
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iM8LIM8riY8


----------



## Sciura_ironblade (Feb 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6qalGezr76o 

Akira Yamaoka "Promise" Silent Hill 2

Absolutely haunting nostalgic composer, you get that same hazy feeling even if you've never played it before. It just feels like home. All of the soundtracks are phenomenal, I have them all and they all are astoundingly beautiful.


----------



## Pako ng Pusa (Feb 17, 2010)

the 8 bit music from the very old pokemon gameboy games (Silver, gold ect)
realy relaxing xD


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 17, 2010)

The Dire Dire Docks theme from Super Mario 64 was pretty relaxing as well. 

[yt]uqcPSbkS9TQ[/yt]


----------



## DaxCyro (Feb 17, 2010)

Don't have anyone I considered the best, BUT Red Alert's Hellmarch is for me the most memorable one. Made by Frank Klepacki http://www.frankklepacki.com/

Get's me into a "tank rush" mood every time I hear it.


----------



## JMAA (Feb 17, 2010)

I can name a few:
As for epic: Dante's Inferno
As for rock: Serious Sam
As for anything else: Mother 3's Giygas Is Wounded song.


----------



## King Roach (Feb 17, 2010)

MOTHER 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKtFgEPXWSA


----------



## BladeWolf (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm too lazy to go through 113 posts, so if anyone mentioned it already, i apologize.  I like the music tracks from Contra:Shattered Soldier on ps2.  All Contra music is awesome, but Shattered Soldier was rockin! \xx/ \xx/

This cool, Vomitron remix! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xn9ub_aULgw


----------



## MitchZer0 (Feb 20, 2010)

Streets of Rage 2 stage 1 music.


----------



## AthenaLash (Feb 21, 2010)

I find Chrono Cross music to be simply amazing. <3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laMvJf9UNdc


----------



## Maddrow (Feb 21, 2010)

AthenaLash said:


> I find Chrono Cross music to be simply amazing. <3
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=laMvJf9UNdc


Agreed.  SUPER AGREED XD
Anything Square Enix related has good music, really.
Final Fantasy 6 and 13 have the best ever.


----------



## blackedsoul (Feb 21, 2010)

hmmm probably the theme from SWON


----------



## Leon (Feb 21, 2010)

MitchZer0 said:


> Streets of Rage 2 stage 1 music.


 
I fucking love you now...


----------



## AlpineLupine (Feb 21, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## Dog Donovan (Feb 21, 2010)

The most *relaxing* songs I know (although Tristram excites eventually)

I can't believe none of these three were listed. I really can't...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bvpf47peuk&feature=related - The Temple of Light - Fable
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hV1pPgpcAVw Vigil - Mass Effect (Menu Theme)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2evIg-aYw8 Tristram - Diablo (does ANYONE remember this?!)


----------



## Icky (Feb 21, 2010)

The Tetris theme.
...Seriously awesome.


----------



## -Blackout- (Feb 21, 2010)

I could list _loads_ of tunes that I find relaxing in the world of video games. But, at the moment, I must say that these three have claimed my attention very thoroughly:

Gemlik Base, Oltanis Orbit:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n3HQM_RPaVA&feature=related

The End Titles theme from Medievil Resurrection:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHM0czZV_Es

And also Gallowmere Waltz (Cemetary Hill), from the same game:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uksYHFs0IiQ&feature=related

I'm currently addicted to the Medievil soundtracks at the mo. |d


----------



## neelix zidphinlan (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this has to be a top 10 for that soft, and that fast of a tempo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNrI6N2jQCk&feature=related

and one of the BEST FPS games EVER!

and this is a cool song in UT2004 a thought I should add also I love both

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJ-06FvaWbw&feature=related


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Feb 24, 2010)

The aquatic ambience music in DKC is pretty relaxing as well

[yt]D65TT5Ieb4M[/yt]


----------



## Tewin Follow (Feb 24, 2010)

Tal Tal Heights. Link's Awakening. Yes.

When they included it in Brawl, all extreme like, I was so happy.


----------



## Wreth (Feb 24, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rR9c29K_93c&fmt=18

Absolutely perfect for it's setting, a futuristic sci-fi city, with flying cars and all that stuff.


----------



## Garreth (Feb 24, 2010)

Chrono Cross Soundtrack.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Feb 24, 2010)

Anyone mention songs from the original Playstation game, Jet Moto?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jlixdmJMyzY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUtzVtfjgbQ&feature=related


----------



## bdjwill (Feb 28, 2010)

I love most of the music from Chrono Trigger & Chrono Cross.
These are my two favorites form both.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESqZb7hY1S0
&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45ZMqJBocN4


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2010)

Some more of my favorites.

Sonic Adventure 2- Bright Sound
Fire Emblem: Radiant Dawn- Bearer of Hope
Final Fantasy VI- Searching For Friends
Okami- Reset



bdjwill said:


> I love most of the music from Chrono Trigger & Chrono Cross.
> These are my two favorites form both.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESqZb7hY1S0
> &
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45ZMqJBocN4


I love that first one! To me, it sticks out from the rest of the songs here, I dunno why.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 13, 2010)

Final Fantasy VIII - Liberi Fatali
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSrBMsIw3s

This is probably still the most epic video-game opening in the history of ever.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Mar 13, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Final Fantasy VIII - Liberi Fatali
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSrBMsIw3s
> 
> This is probably still the most epic video-game opening in the history of ever.



So true. About the only thing I liked about that game.


----------



## Altamont (Mar 13, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> So true. About the only thing I liked about that game.



Believe it or not, that's my favorite out of all of the Pre-PS2 FF's. I even thought it beat out VII.


----------



## CombatRaccoon (Mar 13, 2010)

Some of my fave video game soundtracks:

Spyro 1
Croc legend of the gobbos
Oddworld Abe's odysee
crash bandicoot 2


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time- Lost Woods and Gerudo Valley, I know there are a whole bunch of other songs from the soundtrack that I like that I'm missing

The soundtracks of both Bioshock games, especially 2

The opening themes to both Kingdom Hearts games (Simple and Clean and Sanctuary, I like Sanctuary a little more)


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 13, 2010)

No love for Yoshi's Story, eh?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nghTrcPBp3s


----------



## Willow (Mar 13, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> No love for Yoshi's Story, eh?  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nghTrcPBp3s


I remember that game..


----------



## lupinealchemist (Mar 13, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qs4jiSCWN7w
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OONqel6f_8M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pO_qaJUhaO8

What can I say, I'm a sucker for Uematsu climaxes. (no sex pun intended)


----------



## Attaman (Mar 13, 2010)

Altamont said:


> Final Fantasy VIII - Liberi Fatali
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_eSrBMsIw3s
> 
> This is probably still the most epic video-game opening in the history of ever.



Once you hear Spoony translate the latin, though, it loses its touch.

Brave Fencer Musashi's probably my favorite of the PSX line-up that I've gone through.  PC, it's much harder as it covers too broad a time to pick just one choice.  Deus Ex, while so-so for a lot of scores, had a few _very_ good ones for instance, and Baldur's Gate - while I can't directly recall any song - had music that just felt _right_ for the moment (those are just two examples:  Many better and worse games had similarly worse / better soundtracks, possibly respectively [worse game better soundtrack]).

Most of the newer games I play don't draw me in, mainly because they try too hard to become "epic".  Halo for instance has a wee bit too much Gregorian Chant and stuff for my taste in some songs, and too heavy a focus on some instruments / genres at other times (the "Metal" intro theme for instance).  

Some of the catchiest tunes, however, will always be the Genesis / SNES era and prior games.  Mainly because the songs were made simple, and thus easy to retain.


----------



## Mariobro27 (Mar 14, 2010)

I agree with OP, but I also like official 8-Bit renditions of songs like that... like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e0kEQfVDbCk&feature=related


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Mar 14, 2010)

I have to agree with the Metroid Prime proponents; Magmoor Caverns is perfect. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQCZIb0fbt8


----------



## Fierglief (Mar 18, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loW11_8mzuc
Sigma Harmonics, an awesome game that regrettably will not see a English release that I know of =(. Nontheless Its music is awesome. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2v_AtBf7wW8
Unlimited Saga, great music but the game is kinda awful 
Though the music rocks.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 18, 2010)

Detective Gumshoe's theme!


----------



## SirRob (Mar 18, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Detective Gumshoe's theme!


Gumshoe's Theme Suite


----------



## BlueFlag97 (Mar 24, 2010)

You guys have heard nothing yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kw7MUyWnXcs

And there's also songs like this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fEUI4hIfzvQ&feature=related


----------



## Lucy Bones (Mar 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JASa6a3Wx3E

I can't get enough of this shit.


And let's not forget Doom II's sample of Alice in Chains.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z81virrz6TY&feature=related


----------



## ArcticEight (Mar 28, 2010)

Castlevania is all I have to say. You know the rest.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUDbgQwmR98


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 28, 2010)

Animal crossing.

so calming :3


----------



## crisp (Apr 3, 2010)

with me from sonic and the black knight
and moonview highway mario kart wii 
both filled with awesome


----------



## Tewin Follow (Apr 3, 2010)

Stone Tower's theme from Majora's Mask.

Nostalgia bomb.
Also, that crap was so much harder than any modern game I can think of.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Apr 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Stone Tower's theme from Majora's Mask.
> 
> Nostalgia bomb.
> Also, that crap was so much harder than any modern game I can think of.


 
That place always made me dizzy...


----------



## Nakeo (Apr 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJX-s41D3Dc


----------



## CinnamonApples (Apr 11, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDwAN90MKTo
Final Fantasy XIII's Chocobo Theme. You can't get
any more delightfully jazzy. =]


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 12, 2010)

I can't get the music for Arni village from CC out of my head. ;;

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dy219FM8tUY


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 12, 2010)

Shenmue had a kick ass soundtrack.


----------



## HotRodLincoln (Apr 12, 2010)

The soundtrack from Driver: Parallel Lines
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FLXyLj50CqA


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 12, 2010)

RE. Mr.X theme was part of Lacrymosa. win.

And Alexia's DC theme. Music to torture to.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2010)

Guy's theme.

Epic remix of a terrible song.


----------



## OTaintedLoveO (Apr 20, 2010)

BRAWL! kinda old game but so much music!


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Stone Tower's theme from Majora's Mask.
> 
> Nostalgia bomb.
> Also, that crap was so much harder than any modern game I can think of.



It wasn't hard... it was frustrating though.  I'd have liked to be able to take my time in dungeons exploring and having fun.  Not do them in one sitting or forget what I did already.  DX


----------



## katsumifur (Apr 20, 2010)

Id have to say that grand theft auto has the best game music. its popular and classical hits that everyone should know and can relate to.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

katsumifur said:


> Id have to say that grand theft auto has the best game music. its popular and classical hits that everyone should know and can relate to.



That and for some reason, I liked Halo's game music.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 20, 2010)

If it hasn't been mentioned already - the Phoenix Wright games. 

And of course - Wily's stage


----------



## APPLE (Apr 24, 2010)

Battle 3 from Final Fantasy USA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORMeyEOmQaQ

I'm almost tempted to make a YTPMV of it


----------



## NeckShrapnel (Apr 25, 2010)

Shatter OST:
*Kinetic Harvest* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5CnlolyeYCY
*Granular Extractor* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=euFi0PLtzv8
*Argon Refinery* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GoYHaZKhLnU
*Amethyst Caverns* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=759LSnZJMlQ
*Neon Mines* - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESCfu5ZXW50


----------



## Willow (Apr 25, 2010)

Turnabout Sisters from Phoenix Wright 2001 version

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_C4yBssyoTY


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 25, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> If it hasn't been mentioned already - the Phoenix Wright games.
> 
> And of course - Wily's stage


MM4's Dr.Wily's stage is better.

Much better.


----------



## Lucanine (Apr 25, 2010)

*Akira Yamaoka!
Silent Hill!
If it hasn't been said yet...
*


----------



## Flatline (Apr 29, 2010)

The whole soundtrack of Silent Hill 1&2&3. 

And Still Alive from Portal, of course :3


----------



## Ledrif (Apr 29, 2010)

as well as That thorn stage on Donkey kong country 2 I don't really remenber the name...
there's alot of vines and a sky on the BG ^^
that is the most relaxing Music BG as well as some Kingdom hearts soundtracks :3


----------



## Jaxinc (May 3, 2010)

The first 5 Need For Speed games had great music, everything after was commercial crap.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a-u19xfe1Kc
My fave, few remixes of it.

Half Life games also have good music.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 3, 2010)

Song of Storms. Zelda


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

ShadowWolf401 said:


> Song of Storms. Zelda



I'll take your Song of Storms and raise you one Minuet of Forest.


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

Super Gloveball surprisingly actually has music
and it doesn't suck.

but you know
bunbun and yuki-chan's papa 
from the megaman series are tops

michiru yamane?


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Doom 2


----------



## Metal_Skunk (May 3, 2010)

HAXX said:


> Doom 2


 
Why am I not surprised you posted that? xD 

Anyway here's another one.

[yt]1kfeRAPTyAo[/yt]


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (May 3, 2010)

The Old Command & Conquer games.

[yt]Tb-gI_pFog0[/yt]

When I listen to this song, any day that is shit instantly turns into awesome.

As for relaxing? Hmm.. let me think about that one.

[yt]nnvpPYOwsBc[/yt]

I instantly fell in love with this, so relaxing for me. ( Others might be different.) And a lot of the Medal of Honor music.


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (May 3, 2010)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Why am I not surprised you posted that? xD




You weren't!?! What the...

I wonder what made me so predictable!


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

FFX- At Zanarkand, performed by an orchestra

Beautiful.

I wish more of the world could see how grand video games can be...


----------



## Jelly (May 3, 2010)

I saw Videogames Live.
nothing like seeing the columbus symphony orchestra debase itself doing a full orchestral take on the music the elevator action

They did the orchestral score of Frogger while two people played it on stage (their bodies were the controllers), they even played the movement sounds.

it was hilarious, i thought this fat guy was going to dive off the stage trying to avoid cars


----------



## SirRob (May 3, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> I'll take your Song of Storms and raise you one Minuet of Forest.


I'll take your Minuet of Forest and raise you one Zelda's Lullaby.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 3, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll take your Minuet of Forest and raise you one Zelda's Lullaby.



Damn.



Jelly said:


> I saw Videogames Live.
> nothing like seeing the columbus symphony orchestra debase itself doing a full orchestral take on the music the elevator action
> 
> They did the orchestral score of Frogger while two people played it on stage (their bodies were the controllers), they even played the movement sounds.
> ...



-green-
Screw you and your fantastic adventures. D:


----------



## VoidBat (May 3, 2010)

Road Rash 3 - Title screen


----------



## Convel (May 3, 2010)

the best to me is the classic Metal Gear Solid on the good old playstation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g

but there is so much good music in games these days it was hard to choose!


----------



## darkumbreon135 (May 4, 2010)

I'd have to say either http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmDRTK2PlNc from Okami,
Or http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pucxhTspFrQ From Ace Attorney Investigations.


----------



## SirRob (May 4, 2010)

darkumbreon135 said:


> I'd have to say either http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmDRTK2PlNc from Okami


Out of all the amazing, emotional songs in that game, you chose that one as the best.


----------



## mystery_penguin (May 4, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RW0t4TBye2M
BF2142 has an awesome loading song for each map, the one posted above is my favorite, a rock remake of the original BF theme


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 4, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I'll take your Minuet of Forest and raise you one Zelda's Lullaby.



oh shit, ok then, Ill raise you one, Oath to Order. take that


----------



## Oovie (May 5, 2010)

Fallout and Fallout 2 had quite a line of memorable ambient songs I  remember, if I had to pick three...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6aXTcFByVS8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tliHaaziI_Y&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_N68S1rpEjo&feature=related

Maybe they didn't bring out emotions like beauty, but I like to think they made  up for it with all the other powerful ones that immersed you into it's atmosphere. Mark Morgan was impressive at making you feel the game's struggle.


----------



## KAZ wolf (May 7, 2010)

Woohoo! Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney Trials and Tribulations. The best and the dificultest game i have ever played. Here..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vV2MHIjCkN0&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wq1jknZp0ic


----------



## Mailbox (May 7, 2010)

I've always held a predilection for the Phantasy Star Online soundtrack.. I always felt it set the mood right, and it's purdy. :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6Ufyp3F4tU&
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=te-3V8HjJoI


----------



## Taren Fox (May 7, 2010)

Mario Kart 64 had some awesome tracks.


----------



## SirRob (May 7, 2010)

KAZ wolf said:


> dificultest


I would imagine most games would be dificultest for you.


Taren Fox said:


> Mario Kart 64 had some awesome tracks.


Mario Kart Wii's soundtrack is vastly superior.


----------



## ShadowWolf401 (May 7, 2010)

Any game made by me


----------



## Misterraptor (May 7, 2010)

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/168734


----------



## KAZ wolf (May 8, 2010)

SirRob said:


> I would imagine most games would be dificultest for you.
> Mario Kart Wii's soundtrack is vastly superior.


Nope, only this one...other games need action and control, cause i am good at them.
Only this game needs too much logic and reading...yeah i love it ^,~,^
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVIBZH4qKwE
there, 4 music themes in one vid. When there is a hidden mystery in humans voice, u need to find and crack it down, and of course, these themes...they are just in some way helps u...


----------



## Ames (May 8, 2010)

I LOVED Metal gear solid 3's soundtrack.


----------



## ___ (May 9, 2010)

Music from Pokemon, Sonic, and SSBB i enjoy.


----------



## AlpineLupine (May 9, 2010)

deleteme


----------



## Vintage (May 9, 2010)

i always thought yoko shimomura's super mario RPG soundtrack was a good one to go to if you like cheery music and clever incorporation of mario leitmotifs into an RPG soundtrack. also a good one if you've ever wondered why they picked her for legend of mana and kingdom hearts


----------



## SirRob (May 14, 2010)

Mutsu from Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon, another pretty relaxing song.


----------



## Allamo Fox (May 15, 2010)

I think most of the songs on the ocarina from legend of zelda ocarina of time were pretty good. But this one is okay.


----------



## takker (May 16, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ODFKU6AlDdA&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w2M9qORH9XU&feature=related

these would be my 2 favorite course bgm's from pangya (fantasy golf game lol)


----------



## yiffytimesnews (May 16, 2010)

Okay so the game has been overhyped but I think Final Fantasy 7 has some of the best music I have heard.


----------



## Darkhavenz0r (May 19, 2010)

[yt]9bZyR8Em7ao[/yt]

Definitely MDK, hands down. Whenever this game's soundtrack came on in my playlist, definitely with Dreaming of Victory taking first place, I felt like any mountain was surmountable - like any enemy could be defeated. I felt like I had the power to survive and overcome the most hopeless situation.


----------



## Thallis (May 20, 2010)

The score in Final Fantasy 8 gives me goosebumps, and makes me like the game despite its mechanics deficiencies.

[YT]_eSrBMsIw3s[/YT]

[YT]zUu2olqwZ8s[/YT]

[yt]dMRLUAjbnn8[/yt]


----------



## Kipikipo (May 20, 2010)

FFVII: Crisis Core. Â¦3 My favorite songs on it are "The Price of Freedom", "Night of Seclusion", and "Under the Apple Tree". You should really look 'em up.

Also love the music from Demon's Souls, despite the music styles being different.


----------



## Chmat (May 20, 2010)

The soundtracks for Rome - Total War (Epic battlesong) (Image 2000 soldiers, screams, metal on metal sounds, horses whining and generals commanding to this song when there's complete mayhem)

Meteriod Prime 1 and 2. Spacepirate songs (1 and 2)

Along with another few.


----------



## Tewin Follow (May 20, 2010)

Allamo Fox said:


> I think most of the songs on the ocarina from legend of zelda ocarina of time were pretty good. But this one is okay.



I love the scene where Sheik teaches Link Bolero of Fire. It was really cinematic for the time...


----------



## 8-bit (May 20, 2010)

I gotta say Promise (Reprise) from Silent Hill 2.

Times Are Changing (Dark Cloud 2)

Broken Promise (Dark Cloud)

Aura's theme  (.hack IMOQ)

Hidden Forbidden Holy Ground  (.hack IMOQ)

Alexia's 2nd Form (RE:CV)


----------



## Issashu (May 20, 2010)

Can't get tired of this one 

[yt]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/gpf6zfQVAQ8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/gpf6zfQVAQ8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/yt]


----------



## DarckArchon (May 22, 2010)

Hard soo many greet soundtracks in gaming id probably pick from:
 Modern Warfare 2 - Gulag Intro and Outro 
Doom 3 - Main Theme (Badass perfect)
Serious Sam(first and second encounter ofc) - Battle Music and simple Zone Music, just perfect for the environment and fights
Halo - argh can't remmember the name but its in all 3 games at the end with the Warthhog run 

Too many can't chose X3


----------



## Zerig (May 22, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9bHNph1zcQ&feature=related

You can hate the game, but not the music.


----------



## Thallis (May 23, 2010)

Zerig said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9bHNph1zcQ&feature=related
> 
> You can hate the game, but not the music.



FFUUUUU- Nostalgia'd


----------



## Rahne (May 26, 2010)

The music from GoldenEye, Perfect Dark, Killer Instinct Gold, Bloody Roar Primal Fury, Final Fantasy XIII, Final Fantasy VII Call of Duty: Modern Warfare series, Gears of War series, but most of all? BlazBlue: Calamity Trigger. The music is freaking _awesome._


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:
			
		

> SirRob said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those.


----------



## Takun (May 27, 2010)

I downloaded the Wind Waker soundtrack today.  :3c


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Aion - Forgotten Sorrow

Listening to this, at the dead of night, drawing on your tablet... Little else makes me feel so much at peace. The entirety of the Aion OST is incredible, but I'm enjoying this song in particular right now.


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

SirRob, yoooooouuuuu have good taste in music.


----------



## SirRob (May 27, 2010)

Rahne said:


> SirRob, yoooooouuuuu have good taste in music.


Ha ha. No. I pretty much exclusively listen to weird videogame crap.


----------



## Rahne (May 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Ha ha. No. I pretty much exclusively listen to weird videogame crap.



Dude. You think BlazBlue's music is awesome. By default you automatically rock. =P


----------



## Tony-the-Wolf (May 27, 2010)

I think Halo 2 had some really good stuff


----------



## Kanic (May 31, 2010)

I'm a fanatic for the game GUN. I think it was a great capture of how savage and ruthless living life in the American Old West must've been. The theme music gives me goose bumps everytime I hear it.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eKoNKXUKKpk


----------



## selskie (May 31, 2010)

Segagaga (Broken Thunder Soundtrack) -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nHZvuR8arZA&feature=related

Streets of Rage -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgDwMnZuTuQ

Y's III - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-uxBPDYg14c&feature=related

EDIT: A few more! 

Last Ninja 2 (Commodore 64)-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoGFV_xxR64&feature=related

Wonder Boy III Monster's Lair -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KeS6nFXsPus&feature=related

Jet Set Radio - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgrEP7woep8


----------



## Luca (May 31, 2010)

That song at the end of MGS3 was awesome.
[yt]F9hagVL-__c[/yt]


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2010)

pokemon


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

He's right!


----------



## Ikrit (May 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He's right!


 god that stuff is awsome


----------



## Luca (May 31, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He's right!



I just nostalgamsed.


----------



## playon999 (Jun 3, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T16AjFZO-Nc&feature=related
^
|
best music ever


----------



## aztrocat (Jun 3, 2010)

This game was haaaard back then...


----------



## Tao (Jun 3, 2010)

VVVVVV's soundtrack is amazing. Just search VVVVVV soundtrack or PPPPPP.


----------



## Yandere (Jun 3, 2010)

Final Fantasy series.


----------



## Lasair (Jun 5, 2010)

Sorry if these have been said already.

The first Time Crisis back on PS1 had a great soundrack to it, the boss music for Wild Dog = epic.
Same with a lot of the old Ridge Racer titles, especially RR Type-4. Naked Glow, Your Vibe, and Motor Species all stand out, brilliant driving music.

I also have to say the soundrack to Ace Combat: Squadron Leader (or AC5: The Unsung War in U.S) was astounding, every piece of music fitted every mission to a tee.
Had a beautiful ending song as well, The Journey Home:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrQrkZtg-mo&feature=related

Followed up by Puddle of Mud's 'Blurry', perfect.


----------



## Eric (Jun 5, 2010)

Well, I often change my mind, but at the moment I love this jazzy peace out of Metal Gear Solid 2.

[yt]ztS6IB0IuWI[/yt]

Too bad Carla White's dead now.


----------



## MentulMaet (Jun 8, 2010)

I'd say - this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEtGPjJjjMY


----------



## ThunderWolf78 (Jun 12, 2010)

Imho nothing beats 8-Bit music. some of my fave game music is from the mega man X series. Donkey Kong country had some awesome stuff, but recently i picked up alan wake, i LOVE the music from that game. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GeSUvoY2oUk the halo series also has some inspiring music. Marty O' Donnel is amazing.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 12, 2010)

Eric said:


> Too bad Carla White's dead now.



;___;


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2010)

My favorite song from Soulcalibur II
Brave Sword, Braver Soul


----------



## Delta (Jun 12, 2010)

Lasair said:


> I also have to say the soundrack to Ace Combat: Squadron Leader (or AC5: The Unsung War in U.S) was astounding, every piece of music fitted every mission to a tee.
> Had a beautiful ending song as well, The Journey Home:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrQrkZtg-mo&feature=related
> 
> Followed up by Puddle of Mud's 'Blurry', perfect.



Ace Combat has always had amazing music. "Ice Cage" is still in my Itunes.
Music from AC4 is really great as well.


----------



## Ames (Jun 12, 2010)

MGS 1/2/3/4 soundtracks are all amazing.


----------



## Delta (Jun 12, 2010)

SirRob said:


> He's right!


 Where the fuck is the "This" button!


----------



## Convel (Jun 12, 2010)

'the best is yet to come' from the first Metal Gear Solid game, love the track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g


----------



## Convel (Jun 12, 2010)

i take it you're a fan of leo and satan on youtube lol

they get me everytime


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 13, 2010)

This is the best videogame music.

Or, at the very least, it's somewhere in there.


----------



## Adelin (Jun 13, 2010)

Mana Khemia Alchemists of Al-Revis had one of the most cutest soundtracks ever!! :3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9uiN6Cgp2g   <---A cute song even my dog likes.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9uiN6Cgp2g   <---One of the best final boss music ever. IMO.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yzbu3-7kw84&feature=related   <--- They couldn't have picked a better song for the game.


----------



## miraaj (Jun 15, 2010)

*Bust A Groove*
Hiro's Theme: The Natural Playboy
Frida's Theme: Dreams of the Sky, Sea, and Rainbow
Kitty Nakajima's Theme: Bust-A-Groove
Strike's Theme: Power
Heat's Theme: 2BAD
Hamm's Theme: I luv Hamburgers
Pinky's Theme: I Know
Gas-O's Theme: Chemical Love
Shorty's Theme: Shorty and the EZ Mouse
Kelly's Theme: Transform
Capoeira's Theme: Capoeira


----------



## Delta (Jun 19, 2010)

They have Total Annihilation music!!


----------



## Delta (Jun 19, 2010)

Also, Perfect World music is just awesome.
I fall asleep to it.


----------



## Korex (Jun 19, 2010)

For me is this 1 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38IwWgDy9IQ


----------



## CoonArt (Jun 23, 2010)

Myst series (you know, the game with all those puzzles?): soundtrack is so super!


----------



## _Zero_ (Jun 24, 2010)

Riley said:


> Relaxing VG music? Foregone Destruction from Unreal Tournament:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNrI6N2jQCk
> 
> Interesting to hear something like this in a game so focused on action, but it worked.


 
Forgone Destruction is a great track from UT!

Organic is another song I like from UT:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acN8sB1wJUg

And Razorback:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLgSo90JhAQ


----------



## Smiley_V (Jul 5, 2010)

[video=youtube;sOWKlbICz0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOWKlbICz0M[/video]
This is by far the most fitting boss fight song I've heard in ages. And it seems to work for just about any boss I try it on.


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Jul 5, 2010)

I love the soundtrack of Phoenix Wright[video=youtube;mODpLU5J-1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mODpLU5J-1U[/video]


----------



## Willow (Jul 5, 2010)

Lucien Pyrus said:


> I love the soundtrack of Phoenix Wright[video=youtube;mODpLU5J-1U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mODpLU5J-1U[/video]


 You are now a cool person


----------



## Zydala (Jul 5, 2010)

just finished terranigma and a lot of the soundtrack was very good!

I wish more people knew of the game so they'd remix the music lol


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

The Silent Hill series. End of discussion. Close thread.

Akira Yamaoka has been my favorite artist for YEARS. He is made of sex.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2010)

The Mario Kart Wii OST. Just makes you happy. :3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cU0aj3UVVx8&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLgPcyi7n2U&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TTsdonXl6dE&feature=related


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Tony Hawk games have awesome songs.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 6, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Tony Hawk games have awesome songs.


 I love those soundtracks too. I found a lot of great bands that way. Anything in particular? Maybe I could recommend something.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> I love those soundtracks too. I found a lot of great bands that way. Anything in particular? Maybe I could recommend something.



It got me a little into ska then it spread like a rash then like cancer.


----------



## Metal_Skunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Monster Hunter Tri has some good music. :3 

[yt]610b8Xh4MQk[/yt]


----------



## Luca (Jul 6, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> The Silent Hill series. End of discussion. Close thread.
> 
> Akira Yamaoka has been my favorite artist for YEARS. He is made of sex.


 
I agree with you on that.
[yt]Fd5WvlXD05s[/yt]


----------



## Pine (Jul 6, 2010)

Evandenoob said:


> Tony Hawk games have awesome songs.


 
remember Superman by Goldfinger? or what about RATM's Guerrilla Radio? good times...


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jul 6, 2010)

Pineapple92 said:


> remember Superman by Goldfinger? or what about RATM's Guerrilla Radio? good times...



Hell yea!


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 10, 2010)

The music from Earthworm jim


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 12, 2010)

Herzog Zwei has awesome music, but I wouldn't call it the best.  Final Fantasy Legends II has awesome music too.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 12, 2010)

Would I sound dorky if I said I loved the Age of Mythology Soundtrack?


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 13, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Would I sound dorky if I said I loved the Age of Mythology Soundtrack?


 
As long as you don't mean the DS version, no, you wouldn't.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 13, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> As long as you don't mean the DS version, no, you wouldn't.


 
;p of course not full fledged PC had such awesome names too.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 13, 2010)

RainLyre said:


> The Silent Hill series. End of discussion. Close thread.
> 
> Akira Yamaoka has been my favorite artist for YEARS. He is made of sex.



It may not have the best songs there is but all the songs fit perfectly on the games diffrent situations (SH1-3)  There is also lot variety and you can definetly see the passion
that Akira Yamaoka put on the series.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 13, 2010)

How come no one has mentioned the music from the Spyro games? Those are awesome!


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2010)

The Legend of Zelda: Spirit Tracks- Spiral Staircase

I love music that builds up like this.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 14, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> How come no one has mentioned the music from the Spyro games? Those are awesome!


 
That stuff was pretty good. Too bad it sucks now.


I like stuff that has epic vocals in it (Alexia's theme, God of War, Destai, etc)


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 15, 2010)

8-bit said:


> That stuff was pretty good. Too bad it sucks now.
> 
> 
> I like stuff that has epic vocals in it (Alexia's theme, God of War, Destai, etc)


 Let me rephrase that.

"How has nobody mentioned the music from the first 3 spyro games? those are awesome!


----------



## Oovie (Jul 16, 2010)

They did an amazing job composing the music for Age of Conan, too bad the game is still in an unquestionable position. I always liked these two the most:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_I5a72cYvIs&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYLLru8kU3k&feature=related


----------



## Prinnyworth (Jul 17, 2010)

if I had to choose I would say these games

Mega Man Series,
Mario Galaxy 1 and 2
Metal Slug Series
Zelda Series
Sonic Series

And certain bits and pieces from other video games and such.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiE6ssOyQPg this in particular is quite catchy to the ears despite where it came from.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 17, 2010)

Prinnyworth said:


> if I had to choose I would say these games
> 
> Mega Man Series,
> Mario Galaxy 1 and 2
> ...


 
Old School SNES MegaMan had an amazing soundtrack.


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 17, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Old School SNES MegaMan had an amazing soundtrack.


 
Megaman 2's Wily theme or w/e it's called.


----------



## LolitaOfTheVoid (Jul 18, 2010)

Primal, for the ps2: the entire soundtrack was done by a band that I adore, called 16 Volt. The songs never had their vocals added in, but when the badass (industrial, I guess) music began to play during your fights, it was just... gah. It fit so well, given the type of character Jen is, and i really loved it.


----------



## Mattqat (Jul 19, 2010)

Search didn't turn this up, but the Civilization IV menu theme is pretty epic.  It's actually the Lord's Prayer sung in Swahili.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 19, 2010)

Mattqat said:


> Search didn't turn this up, but the Civilization IV menu theme is pretty epic.  It's actually the Lord's Prayer sung in Swahili.


 
Well I guess you do learn something new every day 

My favourite has to be, by far, the orchestral pieces from _Shadow of the Colossus _for PS2. Actually had me welling up on several occasions.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 19, 2010)

The Secret of Mana soundtrack. I'm not a huge fan of Square anymore, but SoM was probably the greatest game I've ever played.

I have some of the tunes on my phone!


----------



## Runefox (Jul 19, 2010)

Nyedyr said:


> The Secret of Mana soundtrack. I'm not a huge fan of Square anymore, but SoM was probably the greatest game I've ever played.



You should take a look at Seiken Densetsu 3 if you haven't already. It's the Japan-only sequel to Secret of Mana, before Legend of Mana was released. Instead of it, we got Secret of Evermore.


----------



## Nyedyr (Jul 21, 2010)

Runefox said:


> You should take a look at Seiken Densetsu 3 if you haven't already. It's the Japan-only sequel to Secret of Mana, before Legend of Mana was released. Instead of it, we got Secret of Evermore.


 
The only Mana game I've played besides Secret of Mana was Dawn of Mana... After playing that I wanted to become a millionaire just to buy Square Enix so I could do that series right.

But, anyway, yeah. Great music in SoM, and I probably would like Seiken Densetsu 3.


----------



## RainLyre (Jul 22, 2010)

Has anyone mentioned American McGee's Alice yet?

For some reason, I really love the first four Need For Speed soundtracks too.


----------



## Maddawg (Jul 22, 2010)

The night music after the first flashback in ODST


----------



## footfoe (Jul 22, 2010)

FINAL FANTASY!!!!!


----------



## Ibuuyk (Jul 22, 2010)

footfoe said:


> FINAL FANTASY!!!!!


 
Especially X's.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 22, 2010)

The Berserk Games have some surprisingly good songs considering the general point of the series.


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Jul 22, 2010)

Unreal 1 has really ambient tunes.


----------



## Southpaw (Jul 23, 2010)

IDC if someone already posted it, but this is hands down the best. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RthZgszykLs

This was a triumph. Im making a note here, HUGE SUCCESS.


----------



## selskie (Jul 27, 2010)

I really like the way this sounds. Alisia Dragoon (Japanese box art is way better, IMO):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cvory4JZtj8


----------



## Range (Jul 28, 2010)

Chrono Cross.

/endthread


----------



## that1guy (Jul 30, 2010)

Heavy Rain. The music fits pretty good. This is one of my favorites, starts kinda slow, speeds up for most of it, then slows back down near end:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dvWjRg31O9Y


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Jul 30, 2010)

The SNES undoubtedly has some of the sweetest game music I know. Super Metroid in particular has some of the most memorable music ever created.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Jul 30, 2010)

Kingdom Hearts.

Dat Honey Acre Wood music.

nostalgiagasm

also

Traverse Town. Best non-combat music ever, even if it is a 37 second loop.

[video=youtube;NDizdSZB2Gw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NDizdSZB2Gw&playnext=1&videos=xLoL15jhWMY[/video]


----------



## Xonic the Fox (Jul 30, 2010)

footfoe said:


> FINAL FANTASY!!!!!


 
I could never arse myself to play any of the games long enough to enjoy any of the music. The gameplay gets tedious for me, very quickly... And there are other minor details about the game series that just puts me off. The games might have good music and visuals but there are just too many elements ruining them for me to enjoy them.


----------



## 8-bit (Jul 30, 2010)

CtrlAltCorrupt said:


> Let me rephrase that.
> 
> "How has nobody mentioned the music from the first 3 spyro games? those are awesome!



It was pretty good.



Nyedyr said:


> The Secret of Mana soundtrack. I'm not a huge fan of Square anymore, but SoM was probably the greatest game I've ever played.
> 
> I have some of the tunes on my phone!


 
Dude, you gotta play Legend of Mana. sssoooooooo gooood.


----------



## Ames (Jul 30, 2010)

Metal Gear Solid 3


----------



## Armaetus (Jul 30, 2010)

If I've not stated before...

Doom
Silent Hill


----------



## A10pex (Jul 31, 2010)

I would have to say Zelda, even though it's cliched. Best out of that Gerudo valley.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLanWagsaM8


----------



## Milo (Jul 31, 2010)

Heavy Rain hands down


----------



## Jawyen (Jul 31, 2010)

If anyone hasn't mention these songs yet.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uf9UsGwj74
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g&feature=related


----------



## Milo (Jul 31, 2010)

Jawyen said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g&feature=related


 
the best is yet to come is one of my personal favorites <3

also tank hangar biggest nostalgia ever :3


----------



## Fissioninferno (Jul 31, 2010)

Legend of Zelda (all).  Final Fantasy IV and VI.  Sonic the Hedgehog 1 through 3 & Knuckles.  The Metroid series.  The list goes on.


----------



## chocobaba (Aug 1, 2010)

metroid prime 1, fusion and super metroid (yes ima metroid nerds, so tells my avatar)


----------



## Luca (Aug 2, 2010)

There is just so much awesome in these credits.
[yt]KzIwjioWyDg[/yt]


----------



## Science-you (Aug 5, 2010)

Super Metroid, all the way. Super Metroid (SNES), Pokemon R/B/Y (GBC), and Ristar(Genesis) will *always* be at the top of the list. But then, I do like my bleeps and bloops...


----------



## Razzor (Aug 8, 2010)

Halo hands down.  Even non-gamers that I'm friends with say Halo has one of the best soundtracks.


----------



## Xenke (Aug 8, 2010)

[yt]UiUC4aXtC3Y[/yt]

I love it.


----------



## teh silver-wolf (Aug 8, 2010)

Besides soviet anthem from WaW
this is a favorite of mine [video=youtube;5ns-MAji3yY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ns-MAji3yY[/video]


----------



## Citrakayah (Aug 8, 2010)

Never played the game. A friend showed me this song though (which I love)
[yt]lGf2b1H91JA[/yt]


----------



## Scruffaluffagus (Aug 8, 2010)

Megaman X or any of the Megaman games for that matter. 

Fekkin' bangin' tracks.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 10, 2010)

Street Fighter EX3 - Strange Sunset - Guile's Theme
Street Fighter EX3 - Spinning Bird - Chun-Li's Theme

Just discovered these gems today... Wow!


----------



## Pine (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wj8zw8rrUhM

I hope you guys don't mind if I bring some nostalgia in here...


----------



## Pine (Aug 10, 2010)

chocobaba said:


> metroid prime 1, fusion and super metroid (yes ima metroid nerds, so tells my avatar)


 
Zero Mission's Kraid Lair theme was so cash

sorry for the double post


----------



## Ffzzynxnynxxyninx (Aug 10, 2010)

I still think Halo has the best music I've heard. I hate to like...pick such a popular game lol but Halo is such a powerful score.


----------



## Pine (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmQrth_9dM4&feature=related

back when Guitar Hero was popular (and good) I loved the Tom Morello composition. everybody was on Slash's side, but I'm a Rage fan so I had to disagree


----------



## Odd (Aug 13, 2010)

This about covers it.


----------



## Sigma (Aug 13, 2010)

My fave old track is theme of tara purely because of sneaking around to it on mgs4^^
[video=youtube;2W6dShYD9LU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2W6dShYD9LU[/video]

Newer games though can't beat Halo


----------



## Neopolitan (Aug 13, 2010)

Wuv Chrono Trigger musics <3


----------



## 8-bit (Aug 13, 2010)

Hate to do this but 

[yt]t7wJ8pE2qKU[/yt]


and



[yt]wDOnpAUka0w[/yt]


----------



## selskie (Aug 15, 2010)

[video=youtube;r7IdYHpEyfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7IdYHpEyfY&fmt=18[/video]

[video=youtube;DRCIT5q5dLQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DRCIT5q5dLQ&fmt=18[/video]

I love Phantasy Star Online music.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Challenge accepted OP!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h5WELqSwxXw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAji1B6-ZuY
2nd one isn't a VGM PERSE, but it's a close remix to a track from Touhou.


----------



## Don (Aug 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;ZH1NFziHUxg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZH1NFziHUxg[/video]

[video=youtube;rNVCD1dsnJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rNVCD1dsnJI[/video]

[video=youtube;HuuY0p8KVw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HuuY0p8KVw4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;aXCM0lZxh4U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXCM0lZxh4U[/video]

[video=youtube;NcrDWAuyqtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NcrDWAuyqtc[/video]


----------



## CtrlAltCorrupt (Aug 20, 2010)

"Rave on" from Killer7

It's funny really, it's the most popular song in the game.

And it plays in a 20 second staircase.


----------



## zspartancats (Aug 20, 2010)

I love the music in Fallout 3! There is only five different songs that Play on GNR but they are awesome. 

Red dead Redemption had some awesome music too. It made me feel like I was in the Old west.


----------



## Waffles (Aug 20, 2010)

Going Retro here.
My favorite NES game's music:
[video=youtube;VfZO8jowLbs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VfZO8jowLbs[/video]
[video=youtube;ve3Rz2d2Yeg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve3Rz2d2Yeg[/video]


----------



## Myntey (Aug 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;wtxGV6B20QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtxGV6B20QU[/video]

Probably my favourite soundtrack from Disgaea, but all the others are epic as well. <3


----------



## Minuet (Aug 20, 2010)

The Sun Rises - Okami
Debriefing - MGS3
Ballad of the Windfish - Link's Awakening
To Far Away Times - Chrono Trigger
Rosalia's GUILT - Trauma Team (Haven't actually played this - just stumbled upon the song thanks to TVTropes.)

...and many others, but if I spent all afternoon looking for my favorites, I'd be here for hours and forget to catch my bus downtown!


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Aug 20, 2010)

The entire Streets of Rage 2 soundtrack. That soundtrack gets me all sorts of pumped up. Great for working out to.


----------



## Aetius (Aug 20, 2010)

[video=youtube;7GG323s_CaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GG323s_CaQ&feature=PlayList&p=4980BA86765DD3F8&index=0&playnext=1[/video]

Ulduar Antechamber, found in WoW WOTLK


One of the few reasons why I still do Ulduar


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

Try this on for size ;D

[yt]I7fmrpbhkAY[/yt]


----------



## mystery_penguin (Aug 24, 2010)

Scott Pilgrim the Game Soundtrack
[yt]l8EC0D1PCog[/yt]


----------



## south syde dobe (Aug 24, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> Scott Pilgrim the Game Soundtrack
> [yt]l8EC0D1PCog[/yt]


 
Damn that's awesome, I'm converting that to a mp3 now :3

here is another soundtrack that sends shivers through my spine with it's badassity xD
[yt]dEiJkA7vrAI[/yt]
I present to you, VOLCANIC RIM!


----------



## Waffles (Aug 24, 2010)

[yt]FUaKxFjlOpw[/yt]
Yes.


----------



## Fenrari (Aug 24, 2010)

MAPLE STORY


----------



## tatsu-okami (Aug 31, 2010)

Anything from Okami; no other game that I have ever played has had such an uplifting, beautiful set of music.


----------



## Jude (Aug 31, 2010)

I always though that Halo ODST had great music. I dunno, just a thought.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Sep 1, 2010)

I like the Morrowind and Oblivion music.


----------



## SirRob (Sep 4, 2010)

Lascarde Skywalk - Arc Rise Fantasia
Awakening, to a World Protected - Arc Rise Fantasia


----------



## ScruffStuff (Sep 6, 2010)

Don't know if this has been posted yet, but here's one of my favorites.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_XmY09uRJ4
The puzzle music from The Shard level in Mirror's Edge.


----------



## Taralack (Sep 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;N-bVd9t2XA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-bVd9t2XA0[/video]
[video=youtube;a7lHwJHSkHQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7lHwJHSkHQ[/video]
[video=youtube;ol60YSOfYz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ol60YSOfYz4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Sep 7, 2010)

Quake II.


----------



## Kazan24 (Sep 12, 2010)

grr....
I am upset that I have not seen Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Maybe it's there, idk. I didn't go through everything...
Main Theme:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wnv1eTH2BaA&feature=related
Ahh... talk about Nostalgia...
also from Ocarina of time:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WXeJJm_Qbr4&feature=related
ahh... thenn
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahHBtn71EsE&feature=related
mm.. I loved this game so much.. *nostalgia*
-can't think straight due to happiness.


----------



## Phirae (Sep 17, 2010)

Basically every Final Fantasy music in existence 

That, 'The World Ends With You' 's background music, and the Mirrors Edge theme


----------



## CinnamonApples (Sep 17, 2010)

Mysterious Figure â€” Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep. The violin in this piece is amazing.


----------



## Riley (Sep 28, 2010)

Unreal - Isotoxin
Unreal - Nightvision
Unreal - Warlord Theme

Why don't most modern games have music playing all the time?  It's so quiet in games now.


----------



## Hyenaworks (Oct 5, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUtAZaXe3CY 

I win!


----------



## Xavan (Oct 5, 2010)

Song of Storms, Still Alive, and "Roll Call" for Halo 3.


----------



## Willow (Oct 5, 2010)

I haven't played the games yet, but I have just discovered that Persona 3 has some pretty sick beats...yo

When the Moon's Reaching Out Stars (original)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8sw96AHqCco

-Reincarnation version 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMGjlwpwKr0

Unavoidable Battle 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xIn7yWzwCeo

-Reincarnation version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxIohYa3Qqg


----------



## iiiFoxy (Oct 8, 2010)

Captain Spyro said:


> I love my Prince of Persia.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9Pi-vH47l8&


 
I luv me sum Prince of Persia too  
C:


----------



## iiiFoxy (Oct 8, 2010)

Played Enslaved recently.....has some pretty awesome music in it. But seriously......anyone who hasn't tried this game should immediately  
c:


----------



## iiiFoxy (Oct 8, 2010)

Seriously...


----------



## Taralack (Oct 8, 2010)

iiiFoxy said:


> Played Enslaved recently.....has some pretty awesome music in it. But seriously......anyone who hasn't tried this game should immediately
> c:


 


iiiFoxy said:


> Seriously...


 
Redundant posts much? 

[video=youtube;BkV7YpM6zxE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkV7YpM6zxE[/video]

[video=youtube;g_1U7L_uDA4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_1U7L_uDA4[/video]

[video=youtube;N-bVd9t2XA0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-bVd9t2XA0[/video]


----------



## Cosgrove (Oct 8, 2010)

snip


----------



## SirRob (Oct 9, 2010)

More from Tales of Legendia, because I've just been crazy about it recently.

Laid Back Lady
A Cheerful Bandit
Hotarubi
Celsius
Spinning Thoughts, Bound Hands
Chasing Shirley
Enemy Attack
Seeking Victory
Sunlight Filtering Through the Trees
Fireflies in Shadow
Helping Hand
Cradle of Time
Scallop Song


----------



## Shay Feral (Oct 10, 2010)

Grand Theft Auto Vice City: V Rock...


----------



## Heliophobic (Oct 11, 2010)

FUCKING QUAKE II!!!!

[video=youtube;QBG7sWvlKY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBG7sWvlKY8[/video]

I love this one.
|
V
[video=youtube;VxvqRMVPC1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxvqRMVPC1I[/video]


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 11, 2010)

THIS ONE AND ALL OF ITS INCARNATIONS


----------



## Allamo Fox (Oct 13, 2010)

when you open a chest and get an item in Ocarina of Time, da da da daaaaaa!


----------



## Goldstar4me (Oct 16, 2010)

THIS
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNrI6N2jQCk
Unreal Tournament Classic FTW!


----------



## Deedia (Oct 16, 2010)

My are..

Great Giana Sisters
Intro 

Pang
Mt.Fuji

Predator 2
Level 1

R-Type
Intro 

Secret of Monkey island
Intro

Shadow of the Beast 2
Game Over 

Supercars 2
Menu

Turrican 2
Intro

wings of fury
Intro(not the original)


----------



## selskie (Oct 17, 2010)

Zero Divide 2-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w0JIq9BZj1w&fmt=18

Galaxy Force II-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_qmffZ9Tnc&feature=related

Legend of Heroes-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZvMs1enPkKA&feature=related


----------



## TurockX3 (Oct 17, 2010)

Sonic Adventures, the ONLY good 3D ones. Plus Crush 40 made almost all of the music. And ITS AMAZING. Makes my heart sing everytime i hear it. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qH_MCPcjxP0


----------



## Lucien Pyrus (Oct 17, 2010)

Phoenix wright. Pick any theme from it and listen to the orchestral version. Your mind will be blown


----------



## Cam (Oct 17, 2010)

Sonic the hedghog 2's MIDI music still has heavy influences on my own music o_0


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Oct 17, 2010)

Canis Canem Edit (Or 'Bully' in the US) is my all time favourite game. The music in it is very well composed, too.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 17, 2010)

Every song in every tekken game ever made.


----------



## Rukh_Whitefang (Oct 17, 2010)

The music scores written for the God of War series are flat out awesome.


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 17, 2010)

Monochrome Kanon said:


> Every song in every tekken game ever made.


 
I believe these are good examples:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LJwS422wQB4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jznXnqTk1ko

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QakWMqLl3n8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r-6e-mjsqxs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y4dn0CwEqrQ


----------



## King Ghidorah 2 (Oct 27, 2010)

[video=youtube;PS5ITjEh-L0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PS5ITjEh-L0[/video]

I was about to post the music from the Inferno Isle track from the 1999 N64 game "Beetle Adventure Racing" but this song is way, way, more epic, in my opinion.


----------



## Lapdog (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have any links, but sonic heroes has some epic music.


----------



## NA3LKER (Oct 27, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=keeM4wFRJWk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Rr-jw40BIs

super mario galaxy 2 has such a delightful soundtrack. the second one (cosmic cove) is especially nice, cos you are ice skating.


----------



## Miffeh (Oct 28, 2010)

Lapdog said:


> I don't have any links, but sonic heroes has some epic music.


Yeah the band for that is Julien K and the Machine.  They made some good music.

My favorites are scores from Final Fantasy (Mainly remade from The Black Mages) and Devil May Cry series.

I dont exactly remember song names.


----------



## JadeFire (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HX-KiYN7WA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pieJBePMtyc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=psOos1tybUU

Gotta love Robotnik's Santa Clause laugh and opera skills. xD


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dTW5Y5d0pSY

Best Sonic CD song. 8)


----------



## 8-bit (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CmTWTnE2gxU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZvuCVohq0A&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9kGaw216HM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UbAy4MfmKrE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wY4se64acKA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz7S0Xp2gCM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2Q8ernLnrM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUrU0gu2mN0


----------



## Kendrubbin (Oct 28, 2010)

The Duck Tales Moon theme got me when I played it.
And then I found a remix of it a few days ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WU9SNOvLW6E

Other than that, slightly obsessed with the WoW music, sounds brilliant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNVomngq-Qc


----------



## gdrhrhtfjyjkg (Oct 28, 2010)

King Ghidorah 2 said:


> was about to post the music from the Inferno Isle track from the 1999 N64 game "Beetle Adventure Racing" but this song is way, way, more epic, in my opinion.


 
This sounds a bit like Ken Master's theme, doesn't it?


----------



## Saintversa (Oct 28, 2010)

any, or all songs from the last two fallout games.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 31, 2010)

Nothing better than a bit of Killing Floor! 

[video=youtube;TF6ZIVRqmPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF6ZIVRqmPI[/video]

[video=youtube;xm-yGWNFW78]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xm-yGWNFW78&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;z4HUohgGdGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4HUohgGdGk&feature=related[/video]

I'm addicted to this game a bit too much. ._.'


----------



## SirRob (Nov 1, 2010)

Pretty much everything in BlazBlue: Continuum Shift.

Gluttony Fang
Condemnation Wings
Alexandrite
Active Angel

Same with Street Fighter III.

Jazzy NYC '99
You Blow My Mind
Twilight
Theme of Q


----------



## Whitefox12 (Nov 9, 2010)

I gotta say Machinarium has the best music I've heard in a while. Here are a few relaxing songs from the game - since you asked for relaxing music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dy8HXFrqpCI

There are other tracks I wanted to share, but they're not on Youtube.

mike


----------



## Xenke (Nov 10, 2010)

[yt]JVSYSfHo-MI[/yt]


----------



## mitchau (Nov 10, 2010)

Every Touhou song ever composed by master Zun! Well not every song, but there are at least usually 4 outstanding tracks in each game.


----------



## ___ (Nov 25, 2010)

Super Smash Bros Brawl
Pokemon
Sonic


----------



## selskie (Nov 28, 2010)

Dragon Spirit - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c7ov84Q3NYk

Gauntlet 4 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brUFB5z1i7E&fmt=18

Castlevania II: Belmont's Revenge - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXmA6-aTKFQ


----------



## SEGAMew (Nov 28, 2010)

Anything from Sonic 1-3&K, especially if remixed well by fan composers.


----------



## ApologeticGator (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's somethin' to get into the Christmas/Hanukauh/ winter holidays season!!

Its NiGHTS Into Dreams music, I loooove NiGHTS Into Dreams. Bizzare story about it, it actually inspired me to draw into a deeper relationship with God!


[video=youtube;Vi9klR3jykc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vi9klR3jykc[/video]


----------



## ApologeticGator (Nov 28, 2010)

Whoa! You were able to make the video show up _right _there! How'd you do that??


----------



## ApologeticGator (Nov 28, 2010)

Haha, nevermind, I figured it out, sorry for bothering ya ^.=.^;;


----------



## Twili (Dec 7, 2010)

I really enjoyed the music of the game  Okami.


----------



## iiiFoxy (Dec 7, 2010)

Metal Gear and Zelda games c:


----------



## //// (Dec 8, 2010)

[video=youtube;yFJaV-Bqvkc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yFJaV-Bqvkc[/video]
I know it's not the original but seriously, this is probably one of the best vgm remix I've ever come across.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 9, 2010)

Heheh, I love the music from FFTA and its sequel.

Battle of Hope
Unavoidable Destiny
Magic Beast Farm

Sky Pirates From The East
Green Wind
Before and Behind
Determination


----------



## selskie (Dec 11, 2010)

Midnight Resistance - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u7-AHModlMA

Virtua Racing Deluxe - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1OVwSvT_ik

King Colossus - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5l3wi9HkN4


----------



## eatitfreakbags (Jan 5, 2011)

original tetris music is the best


----------



## Folflet (Jan 5, 2011)

I'm not gonna read through 17 pages so I'll just say, Blow me away by Breaking Benjamin from halo 2. Correct me if it has been posted already.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jan 5, 2011)

[yt]1IDudDgfcgQ[/yt]
[yt]P82DWBr3ZkY[/yt]
[yt]TYjKjjgQPk8[/yt]
[yt]zAu4l03iC-A[/yt]
[yt]ZrkrD5SQDKU[/yt]


----------



## Fursouseki (Jan 5, 2011)

God power keeps my pimp hand strong


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;VTsD2FjmLsw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTsD2FjmLsw[/video]

Listen and tell me you didn't find that epic.


----------



## Waffles (Jan 5, 2011)

Even better.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g_pzIWp5kCA
HEAVY RAIN, BIOTCHES.


----------



## selskie (Jan 7, 2011)

Star Cruiser - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f6nwj7CM_LM

Street Fighter II Turbo (Genesis Beta) -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmYPduxT_oM

Sorcerian -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4x5X5w7YrI


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jan 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;mITyURabRyY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mITyURabRyY[/video]

My favourite band soundtracked this game and it did really well.


----------



## Deedia (Jan 10, 2011)

Resident Evil 3 Nemesis Ending Theme
Comand & Conquer: Red Alert - Hell March


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 11, 2011)

Every song from every Quake game... except for that Trent Reznor bullshit.


----------



## Calemeyr (Jan 12, 2011)

Castlevania Symphony of the Night has a great soundtrack.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 12, 2011)

Battlefield 2

[yt]pE6MJweDscQ[/yt]

[yt]c69RSSKhWSo[/yt]


----------



## Av Daedric (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh, umm. 

I'd say something between the Starcraft 2 Soundtrack and Jet Set Radio Future.
[video=youtube;MJxu2Obmcq4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJxu2Obmcq4&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;_af0MxNDWo0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_af0MxNDWo0[/video]


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 13, 2011)

Sonic 3, Halo 2, and Metroid Prime


----------



## Monster. (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm just gonna say it; Sonic the Hedgehog: Adventure 2 Battle has the cutest music in terms of the Chao garden (well, the Heaven one and the Nursery one; the Hell one isn't very "cute"). /nerd


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 18, 2011)

Sweet Memories
[video=youtube;z7x4VJBc8CY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7x4VJBc8CY[/video]


----------



## cad (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh god, I have a lot of favourites. Here's just a few of them:

Quake II:
Quad Machine Personal favourite 
The theme song Nostalgic awesome
Big Gun Disturbing, creepy, and just so good. Too bad it only plays on two levels in the game.

Serious Sam: The Second Encounter 
Grand Cathedral Just so epic.
First boss battle Gives you an adrenaline rush. 
Second boss battle The BEST song from the game.
Last boss battle Not as good as Battle 2, but still awesome.
Jingle Bell Brawl Christmas rock 'n roll.

Unreal
Night Vision Best song from the game, listening to this give me nostalgia overdose.
Nali Chant Atmospheric as fuck.
Dusk Horizon Open and wild, with nice battle part playing when you are meeting enemies.

There's more than just this, but listing them all would kill my mind.


----------



## Dombrus (Jan 22, 2011)

In My opinion, Perfect Dark's soundtrack, paws down no vote needed


----------



## Spatel (Jan 25, 2011)

Well it's going to be a Sega Genesis game...

I'll say Thunderforce 4, although there are many other great games for the system with music that's in the same neighborhood.

[video=youtube;ObJVuRTIIS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObJVuRTIIS4&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;m3lv16r-FUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m3lv16r-FUU[/video]
[video=youtube;XKvKOx4uIPg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XKvKOx4uIPg[/video]


----------



## SuddenlySanity (Jan 26, 2011)

[video=youtube;G8AivXcavF0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8AivXcavF0[/video]

New 'Cataclysm' incarnations of the old zone soundtracks. This one gives me the chills and adds a great atmosphere to Elwynn. I went there as Horde just to hear the soundtrack before I had the soundtrack album...


----------



## SilverBehemoth (Jan 26, 2011)

- Castlevania 64/Legacy of Darkness
Art Tower
Clock Tower

- Tenchu: Stealth Assassins/Wrath of Heaven (Composer for the game(s) is the same one who did music for Rurouni Kenshin)
Opening Song for SA
Opening Song for WoH
Pointing from the South (WoH)
Ukyo (WoH)


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

eatitfreakbags said:


> original tetris music is the best


 [video=youtube;ms9aU99NrSE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ms9aU99NrSE&feature=related[/video]


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 26, 2011)

This one is a personal fave of mine <3333
[video=youtube;G-4lOQ-70Ro]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G-4lOQ-70Ro&feature=related[/video]


----------



## derfurguy (Jan 29, 2011)

Medal of Honor: front line

It takes an acquired taste, but best music for a game ever ( http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DikOOKAsLEY&feature=related )

Michael Giacchino is  a great video-game music composer.


----------



## The Anarchectomy (Jan 29, 2011)

I really liked the music from Sonic the Hedgehog, especially the Labyrinth Zone.


----------



## Zanzi (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm gonna try to make my list shortish.

 MHF Highland Battle Theme 
 MHP3 Amatrumagatsuchi "Fury"
 MH3 Proof of a Hero
 MH3 Ravenous Demon/Deviljho Theme

FF7:CC Under the Apple Tree
 FF7:CC The Price of Freedom

 Blue Dragon-Eternity 

 Spyro The Dragon-Dark Hollow
 Spyro The Dragon-Wizard Peak
 Spyro The Dragon-Jacques
 Spyro The Dragon-Credits

 Mother 3-Time Passage/Mother 1 Theme
 Mother 3-Strong One
 Mother 3-Natural Killer Cyborg

 Okami-Reset (Thank You)
 Okami-Upkeeper (Wep'keer)
 Okami-Kamui
 Okami-Cheery Blossom Storm

 PKMN HG/SS Ho-oh Battle Theme

 Dwarf Fortress Theme

 Super Mario Bros. Main Theme

There's so much more I could add but this looks good enough.


----------



## ukbeast (Jan 30, 2011)

Old school G Police PSone [video=youtube;s0F5BhJj_yQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0F5BhJj_yQ[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 14, 2011)

Mass Effect 1/2
Fallout 3/NV

There's no competition for those.
Oh Wait there is: Audiosurf


----------



## Hiskkvhiss (Feb 14, 2011)

I love the Elder Scrolls soundtracks, and am quite fond of Halo 3's soundtrack as well.


----------



## SindirisLeptailurus (Feb 14, 2011)

All of the Final Fantasy songs that are redone by The Black Mages (the composer's band) are pretty rock awesome, especially Gilgamesh's theme.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCHD5Qudqc0

Oh, and also all the Donkey Kong Country songs for the SNES


----------



## MendedEmber (Feb 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;zYVQnU8Kpvo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zYVQnU8Kpvo[/video]

The video has a lot of meaning if you've played the game.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 15, 2011)

[video=youtube;-YCa37r3t6k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-YCa37r3t6k&feature=related[/video]

Changes a lot throughout. And yeah, zYnthetic is a freelance composer for VG music.


----------



## 8-bit (Feb 15, 2011)

[YT]HDEKGOyLpUc[/YT]


----------



## Spatel (Feb 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;vs5lPVMW4Yw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vs5lPVMW4Yw[/video]

pro-click


----------



## CAThulu (Feb 17, 2011)

fuzthefurfox said:


> this will make you scared of the song twinkle twinkle little star
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRXQsQKGqIU
> 
> dont look at the pictures if your below 18 or have a week stomach there a little ummm... disturbing



Well...I'm not sleeping tonight *L*.

This is pretty awesome, actually.   It makes me want to teach the lyrics to preschoolers so they can correct their teachers at daycare.  The cycle of madness will be epic.  Fht'agn


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Feb 19, 2011)

A little taste of L4D and L4D2.
[video=youtube;n0x1MDB9tdo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0x1MDB9tdo[/video]
[video=youtube;6PU6SncFBAc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PU6SncFBAc&feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;SE96qBMUeqI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SE96qBMUeqI[/video]


----------



## Milo (Feb 19, 2011)

this

[video=youtube;lZqrG1bdGtg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZqrG1bdGtg[/video]


----------



## Altamont (Feb 22, 2011)

It isn't yet actually in existence, but Clint Mansell's upcoming soundtrack for Mass effect 3 is assured to be absolutely mindblowing.


----------



## Superscooter143 (Feb 22, 2011)

[video=youtube;iKwRm4SYu68]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKwRm4SYu68[/video]

I swear, listening to this while running for your life had me sweating and paranoid that something bad was going to happen.


----------



## Flatline (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice, seems like my long-ass list got deleted while the forum was down.
Oh well.

I could re-write it, but you know what? Fuck it, I'll just go with this:

The Silent Hill series has the *best* fucking music* EVER.*


----------



## haiws01 (Mar 5, 2011)

Besaid Island   is it this songï¼Ÿ


----------



## Superscooter143 (Mar 6, 2011)

Fincoffeemug said:


> Mass Effect 1/2
> Fallout 3/NV
> 
> There's no competition for those.
> Oh Wait there is: Audiosurf


 That makes no sense; Audiosurf really doesn't have it's own music.


----------



## Saintversa (Mar 6, 2011)

id post music mostly from fallout 3 or new vegas also.. but ima post this.


[video=youtube;DZ9SyVKiwB4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZ9SyVKiwB4[/video]

the games actually pretty damn good for a arcade game ^^


----------



## south syde dobe (Mar 13, 2011)

[yt]TMYiEHmL9Xg[/yt]
BEST FUCKING THEME I'VE DONE EVER HEARD


----------



## Aetius (Mar 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;7GG323s_CaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7GG323s_CaQ[/video]


----------



## Bit314 (Mar 23, 2011)

Call of duty 3 theme 
The best imo.


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 23, 2011)

*Quake II*
March of the Stroggs
The Underworld
Final Showdown

*Quake III Arena*
Quad Damage
Pressure Zone
Track 4 (Sarge's theme)

*Quake IV*
Quake IV Theme
Attack on Stroggos
One By One

You're welcome.


----------



## pitterwilliams (Mar 25, 2011)

My favorite Games music list :-
super Mario
Call of duty modern warfare
burnout paradise city
Taken Three 
Need for speed underground


----------



## Heliophobic (Mar 25, 2011)

pitterwilliams said:


> Call of duty modern warfare


 
Modern Warfare had music?


----------



## 8-bit (Mar 25, 2011)

Cantata Mortis
I'm a sucker for this shit :3


----------



## SirRob (Mar 25, 2011)

Deep Breath Deep Breath - Persona 3 (Remix)
Cammy Stage - *SUPER* Street Fighter II: The New Challengers (Remix)


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 25, 2011)

SirRob said:


> Cammy Stage - Street Fighter II (Remix)


 Wat.

Cammy is from Super Street Fighter II, You poop.


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

Games than made me Say OMG to the Music is Crysis 2 Right now  can't think of anything else right now .. all the tracks are great! and can't stop listen to them! There are more i am sure but can't remember


----------



## Liam (Mar 30, 2011)

Total Annihilation had some really good music.   I will not forget the lower norfair music from super metroid though.
[yt]lA-iag83kQc[/yt]


----------



## Garfang (Mar 30, 2011)

Liam said:


> Total Annihilation had some really good music.   I will not forget the lower norfair music from super metroid though.
> [yt]lA-iag83kQc[/yt]


 
:O my first ever video game! i used to play ! yea it had some awesome music!


----------



## VoidBat (Mar 31, 2011)

[yt]RORLk5Cd_YQ[/yt]

Road Rash series (1-3) has a good amount of tracks that I enjoy listening to.


----------



## Scamper (Apr 1, 2011)

The soundtrack to the Final Fantasy games are pretty epic, in my opinion.


----------



## Akselmo (Apr 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;ZWuNf4gxwuM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWuNf4gxwuM[/video]

Do i have to say anything else?


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Apr 2, 2011)

Metal_Skunk said:


> Monster Hunter Tri has some good music. :3
> 
> [yt]610b8Xh4MQk[/yt]


 
Fuck yeah I killed that motherfucker


Epic music, it was like fighting a God.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy61r3Qkm6o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V4jvol20r6Y


----------



## Flatline (Apr 2, 2011)

How could I forget these:

[video=youtube;eTbN0vu_XuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTbN0vu_XuY&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;4VlX_lFvPpM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4VlX_lFvPpM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;_HVsM4voLP4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_HVsM4voLP4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;l92ErEy3B10]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l92ErEy3B10&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Ophee (Apr 3, 2011)

I dunno, more and more these similar sounds I here in almost other video games with similar styles, but I gotta say it is like soundscapes for video games.

Too slow for me though, but great regardless.

I usually been preferring the songs that excrete action like fights scenes and epic imagery.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-b6nJ7fWAY

Gets me motivated everyday; great for training.


----------



## Airborne_Piggy (Apr 3, 2011)

Here's some more sqÃ¦nix music


----------



## Aetius (Apr 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;nEGD-tQQqbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEGD-tQQqbA[/video]


----------



## UV55 (Apr 7, 2011)

Apologies if this has been previously posted, but...it's too amazing.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SoWhWDRnbRY
Yoko Shimomura is an excellent composer.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 7, 2011)

Most of the songs from most of the shin megami tensei series have epic music, i'll post links later when i have time.


----------



## Falux (Apr 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;wYulGZoz7eE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYulGZoz7eE[/video]


----------



## Unsilenced (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm sure it's been posted here before but  VORTAL FUCKING COMBAT!! 

The Halo main battle theme is also pretty good... though after 4 games of it... yeah... 

Fun fact: Most battlefield games (not including Bad Company) use remixes of the same theme. My favorite is  2142.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Apr 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VHUhxfgJqQ&feature=related


----------



## ArcticEight (Apr 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;Kyv_pc8y7QU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kyv_pc8y7QU[/video]

[video=youtube;H7dz8O52ZjI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7dz8O52ZjI[/video]

[video=youtube;TZyPKifJW8s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZyPKifJW8s[/video]

:3


----------



## Flatline (Apr 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;FphS8r6hZOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FphS8r6hZOo[/video]

[video=youtube;P2l8u79rLSw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P2l8u79rLSw&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;zNV_YC8vWy4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNV_YC8vWy4&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;if9oqE11_R8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=if9oqE11_R8&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;ySiAcwjvQMM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySiAcwjvQMM&feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;E5Zjsjvm9xs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Zjsjvm9xs&feature=channel_video_title[/video]


----------



## Cain (Apr 18, 2011)

I know it's just a trailer, and not original game music, but DAMN THE SONG AND THIS IS AWESOME!
[video=youtube;GmYfRt-hGpI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmYfRt-hGpI[/video]


----------



## Art Vulpine (Apr 18, 2011)

The old time music heard in Bioshock and Bioshock 2. It's creepy wandering around Rapture and hearing the music in certain parts. 

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time music is also great.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 18, 2011)

Inari85 said:


> The old time music heard in Bioshock and Bioshock 2. It's creepy wandering around Rapture and hearing the music in certain parts.


 
I came here to say exactly this. It's so deliciously creepy and inappropriate in some places (somehow making it even better).

I also really enjoyed the music station in Fallout: New Vegas. Nothing like clippin the NPR while listening to classic western.


----------



## OutcastBOS (Apr 30, 2011)

The game music that I'm in love with now is the music from the Scott Pilgrim games. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zgMQRV2vpWg&feature=related
I love it so...


----------



## FirelanderX (Apr 30, 2011)

I absolutely love this track:
[video=youtube;jTdcJWDNsao]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jTdcJWDNsao[/video]


----------



## Rachrix (May 5, 2011)

I'm more of a classic game music fan, but this is one of my Favorites  
[video=youtube;X_3nEmT1BL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_3nEmT1BL8&feature=related[/video]


and one more well known 
[video=youtube;HFKtYCcMWT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFKtYCcMWT4[/video]


----------



## Waffles (May 5, 2011)

Anything from Trilby
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bKiRpKvivpk


----------



## Tissemand (May 5, 2011)

Ultima's music... aside from the deepness of the game, I only played it to listen to the music. :3

[video=youtube;-241S8g6P_U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-241S8g6P_U&feature=related[/video]

Most of the music throughout the game was very lutey and harpsichordy x3


----------



## SimpleFox (May 15, 2011)

Portal 2 - Turret Opera: [video=youtube;_kPyGvqNn4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kPyGvqNn4Y[/video]

Also, Legend of Zelda: The Wind Waker had some good pieces.


----------



## Dayken (May 17, 2011)

Someone already mentioned Shatter quite a while back, but they omitted the track I wanted to link here (Krypton Garden), so.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lL1pJsJsfts


----------



## Isen (May 26, 2011)

Castle Crashers has the world's most obnoxiously catchy music.

[yt]_tUBK0zUpSs[/yt]


----------



## TechnoGypsy (May 26, 2011)

Kingdom hearts - Sanctuary

[video=youtube;cd4EvrkF8es]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cd4EvrkF8es&feature=player_detailpage[/video]

Makes me want to play it again


----------



## CynicalCirno (May 27, 2011)

Terraria has some neat music, such as the boss battle music.
Bomberman has top notch tracks, and Jazz Jackrabbit with it's composer Alexander Brandon has amazing soundtracks that would make stars fall.


----------



## Vibgyor (May 27, 2011)

half-life 2 has the best soundtrack i know of.

[video=youtube;zlD5uvOt_Sw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlD5uvOt_Sw[/video]


----------



## shaaaark (May 27, 2011)

JSRF? i played that game until my disc almost broke many, many years ago.


----------



## Vibgyor (May 31, 2011)

BetrayerOfNihil said:


> Oh, have you heard the cut track, Combine Harvester?


 
I have. A rather foreboding track, but amazing. :3


----------



## Sir_Richard_U_Jellyton (May 31, 2011)

Vampire Killer and Bloody Tears from Castlevania


----------



## Krystal Harmonia (Jun 5, 2011)

"Still Alive", even though it's gone waaaay too mainstream, and "Orchestra Piece #1" from Twilight Princess. And the theme from Brewster's coffee shop in AC:CF.


----------



## Mentova (Jun 5, 2011)

I always loved the music in the Silent Hill and Halo series. Here's a few examples:

[video=youtube;GBYsdw4Vwx8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBYsdw4Vwx8[/video]

[video=youtube;b_2HdYRzr1M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_2HdYRzr1M[/video]

And this song from Alan Wake is fucking metal:

[video=youtube;7M1k1tgq87g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M1k1tgq87g[/video]


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 11, 2011)

Left 4 Dead also has a wonderful soundtrack.

[video=youtube;WhiGnj7QX2A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WhiGnj7QX2A[/video]


----------



## Kibu (Jun 12, 2011)

uhmmm it's pretty hard to choose... but I really love this two songs:

[video=youtube;wlF0-Qs2xkI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlF0-Qs2xkI[/video]

[video=youtube;pgUzWrTk1KI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgUzWrTk1KI[/video]


----------



## Molfsontan (Jun 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;YQ6_NyROPEM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YQ6_NyROPEM[/video]
[video=youtube;IeygI66vbFM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IeygI66vbFM[/video]


----------



## Ballsofsteel (Jun 19, 2011)

Vampire Killer

Heart of Fire (Try listening to the retro version after this and not laugh.)

Ryokotsuki

Aquarius


----------



## Daisy La Liebre (Jun 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;l3k-cGzFrV8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3k-cGzFrV8[/video]

Best. OST. Ever.


----------



## Forever (Jun 20, 2011)

F-zero by far is the best music. You got the best god damn guitar, its fast paced, and it fits perfectly with the game.


----------



## selskie (Jun 25, 2011)

Eschatos -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5GCwnaEmVo&feature=related

Sol Feace - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EyLlT0MGumE&feature=related

Langrisser II -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh-G0e5H1gg&feature=related


----------



## Night-san (Jun 29, 2011)

In honor of my recent replay of Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Blue Rescue Team. This game's music is excellent, especially keeping in mind the limitations of the DS and GBA. Sadly, I couldn't find all of these in their Blue Rescue Team forms, so some are not as high quality as I'd like, as they come from the GBA version. :c Either way, this game has one of my favorite soundtracks ever.

Sky Tower: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tKMWMS7O50g
Mt. Blaze: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C9V8RYFButw
Mt. Thunder: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKgR3xUH4sE
Mt. Freeze: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJjYtHTf_wk
Buried Relic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d56hJ-u4i0
Magma Cavern: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ueui8wZBdjk
Great Canyon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaYXLGY0j7k

The sequel has a few excellent tracks as well.

Vs. Primal Dialga: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8z8QcGOijQ
Sacrifice: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rP_AUhCJP6I

I guess I'm just a sucker for PMD. >_>


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;eORuSVdMddw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eORuSVdMddw[/video]
[video=youtube;7briKHhaeWg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7briKHhaeWg[/video]


----------



## Andy Nonimose (Jul 1, 2011)

Not sure if this was ever mentioned (don't feel like wading through 21 pages of posts to find out), buuuut...
One of my all-time faves:
[video=youtube;h-pghtiPwno]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-pghtiPwno[/video]


----------



## Cyril (Jul 1, 2011)

pisses me off when people post Heaven as their favorite from Persona 4. Not one of my favorites, though it's not terrible.

In terms of P4 dungeon themes, this is the champion by far. What a brilliant piece of music.

Anyways, on topic, it's pretty hard to top Godot's Theme in terms of awesomeness.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 1, 2011)

[yt]2iUaPoyaioM[/yt]

I prefer it over the Persona Music Live version.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jul 1, 2011)

[yt]ZbbUv1hz6mE[/yt]


----------



## Flatline (Jul 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;MeGdSFZyBws]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BKWK-BSXsc[/video]

[video=youtube;0BKWK-BSXsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BKWK-BSXsc[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jul 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;Vc-pQsoTL9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vc-pQsoTL9c[/video]

definitely one the most original final boss theme i have ever heard. A rap from the perspective of the final boss. also it's catchy.


----------



## Rinz (Jul 11, 2011)

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uo6X184-lSA[/yt]

It's relaxing in a legendary sort of way.

Edit: No clue why it's just showing up as a white box ):


----------



## Azure Flare (Jul 12, 2011)

GT Moon over the Castle, this is my favorite version.
[video=youtube;SGLLZPk2uN0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGLLZPk2uN0&amp;nofeather=True[/video]


----------



## Dj_ArticFox_One (Jul 17, 2011)

I love Final Destination on Brawl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xFRR77B4Xj0


----------



## Sar (Jul 19, 2011)

Snake eater theme - Metal gear solid 3.


----------



## RayneFang (Jul 19, 2011)

My favourite game theme/song/music is Battlefield's 1942 intro theme! (the video is awesome too )


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 20, 2011)

[video=youtube;p2TiyxOMMn8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p2TiyxOMMn8[/video]

Rule of the Rose.
I like the bluesy sound of this one.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2011)

[yt]eOeV0HNIY6g[/yt]

I love Go Shiina so much.


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 1, 2011)

[video=youtube;6miaTf1gF4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g[/video] 

So... many... memories..... *tears up a little*


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2011)

For relaxing video game music, this can't be beat.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=esMTe6rUUak


----------



## ghilliefox (Aug 1, 2011)

this game is so underrated for some reason
[video=youtube;AQRH6kLMa1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQRH6kLMa1k&amp;feature=related[/video]
also best relaxing track here


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 1, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> this game is so underrated for some reason
> [video=youtube;AQRH6kLMa1k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQRH6kLMa1k&amp;feature=related[/video]
> also best relaxing track here


I completely forgot how awesome this game's soundtrack was. Thank you.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 1, 2011)

ghilliefox said:


> this game is so underrated for some reason





Video said:


> Halo



..........


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 1, 2011)

he means in the halo series, the soundtrack isn't very popular
i think.
or maybe ODST is the least popular game in the series? IDK


----------



## littlekiba (Aug 3, 2011)

hmm... I have heard some great indie games have awesome music. 

My favourite gaming music doesnt shy far from green hills zone though. classic for me.
reason being my first game

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SF9ZLNxHaBY


----------



## Azure Flare (Aug 4, 2011)

Ace Combat 6 Liberation of Gracemaria
[video=youtube;4HGQS5XSoJ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4HGQS5XSoJ4&amp;nofeather=True[/video]


----------



## Obtuse tail (Aug 4, 2011)

OOH! don't forget Crash Twinsanity!
That soundtrack was done entirely a Capella.
[video=youtube;NoPPoTPQ2Hg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NoPPoTPQ2Hg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Oasis (Aug 4, 2011)

Obtuse tail said:


> OOH! don't forget Crash Twinsanity!
> That soundtrack was done entirely a Capella.


That game has some of the best soundtracks ever. It is also a very nice game. Too bad I ended up hitting most of the glitches.

I was really impressed with the opening theme from Silent Hill. Never finished the game though D:

[video=youtube;DZQo_ZMeR8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZQo_ZMeR8U[/video]

Also wouldn't want to forget the opening song from MGS 3: Snake Eater. Loved that game! (This is the full version of the song.)

[video=youtube;MkEV-RI6aGI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MkEV-RI6aGI[/video]


----------



## DW_ (Aug 8, 2011)

[video=youtube;2sAmsOR6uhA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2sAmsOR6uhA[/video]

The Dark Blowhole from Touhou Chireiden ~ Subterranean Animism. Best stage 1 theme in any shmup ever. God damn ZUN I love you.

[video=youtube;4-QacmltD4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-QacmltD4g[/video]

Here's Lullaby of Deserted Hell -- the Stage 5 theme from the same game. Proof that ZUN is in the God Tier of music.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 8, 2011)

*teardrop*

[video=youtube;OhDg9LdGA-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhDg9LdGA-A[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Proof that ZUN is in the God Tier of music.


How can you say that and not post this?!

[yt]195XntreoMc[/yt]


----------



## DW_ (Aug 8, 2011)

Woop! Forgot about that one! Must have lost it in my huge pile of Touhou rips!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 8, 2011)

TheDW said:


> Woop! Forgot about that one! Must have lost it in my huge pile of Touhou rips!


Heheh, I was half-joking there. Just needed an excuse to post my favorite Touhou song.


----------



## Stormtail (Aug 17, 2011)

I think Echochrome has some really amazing music. I listen to it all the time on my Ipod.

[video=youtube;5ciucQENq5g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ciucQENq5g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Hoverbeast (Aug 27, 2011)

Not really music from an actual video game, but Rabbit Killer & Farleon's "Superhero" is pretty rad chiptune-style electro. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kNRlJhwWFWI


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;FH9MrhPHyio]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FH9MrhPHyio[/video]


----------



## Calemeyr (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;9sX3fjpkFwk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sX3fjpkFwk[/video]

Anything from the Castlevania series, really.


----------



## Lunar (Sep 13, 2011)

[video=youtube;GuxBwelptag]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GuxBwelptag[/video]
[video=youtube;yaAS4xHPiR0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaAS4xHPiR0[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 13, 2011)

Im sorry, I love this game so much <3
[video=youtube;wlO7pmtGw8k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlO7pmtGw8k[/video]


----------



## Xeno (Sep 13, 2011)

It might not be the "best" but I like most of the songs from zelda games.


----------



## VoidBat (Sep 14, 2011)

[yt]xdY4EKAcW4Q[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Sep 16, 2011)

[video=youtube;kxj7Gw9lgOs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxj7Gw9lgOs&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Runefox (Sep 22, 2011)

Technically? Not great. But the composition is _awesome_:

[video=youtube;shJEwDXvhb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=shJEwDXvhb4[/video]


----------



## RyantheJanitor (Sep 22, 2011)

Halo 3's makes me cry...Maybe an exaggeration but I still love it. Marty O'Donnell knows what he's writing!


----------



## Vega (Sep 30, 2011)

Metal Gear Solid in my opinion has one of THE BEST game music:
[video=youtube;uhRw3nE67aw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uhRw3nE67aw[/video]
[video=youtube;6miaTf1gF4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g[/video]
[video=youtube;9aHQnDTd1y4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aHQnDTd1y4[/video]
[video=youtube;wBUOPCi9sr8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wBUOPCi9sr8[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Sep 30, 2011)

[yt]k71VFzUAHDo[/yt]


----------



## Mr PyroCopter (Oct 3, 2011)

*Kingdom Hearts Music - Vs Sephiroth*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69YakPKHMvs 
 got to be one of my favorites of all time.

also all FF music is amazing


----------



## Gelltor (Oct 5, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=69LAEnLxPNc    Final Fight CD has some of the best music, and it only took me all of 10 years to realize the cd would play the game and play music in your stereo or computer.


----------



## Aetius (Oct 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;JQSh-uBCPoo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQSh-uBCPoo[/video]


----------



## VoidBat (Oct 5, 2011)

[yt]ukjuhIG_rf8[/yt]


----------



## Traven V (Oct 5, 2011)

Some FF music, hehe
[video=youtube_share;QIX65EMSkYY]http://youtu.be/QIX65EMSkYY[/video]


----------



## Oovie (Oct 6, 2011)

[yt]UHXs3Pd9gAM[/yt]
[yt]g1EGNaPTACc[/yt]


----------



## Vega (Oct 6, 2011)

Surely you can agree?  Right?
[video=youtube;nkPF5UiDi4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nkPF5UiDi4g[/video]
[video=youtube;BloSZeBPfUg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BloSZeBPfUg&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;plYObqSlm_g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plYObqSlm_g&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## HarryCanyon (Oct 7, 2011)

For more epic, God of War Trilogy has a fantastic score to them.


----------



## SirRob (Oct 11, 2011)

[yt]jiHKGmb7_jA[/yt]


----------



## Antonia (Oct 13, 2011)

[yt]9TX9o6uZnEs[/yt]


----------



## Flatline (Oct 13, 2011)

HOMM V is on sale on Steam and it reminded me how I miss the third game T.T

[video=youtube;GSwATqPUsv0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSwATqPUsv0[/video]


----------



## RNorthex (Oct 15, 2011)

Flatline said:


> HOMM V is on sale on Steam and it reminded me how I miss the third game T.T
> 
> linkzerg



[video=youtube;M0ObS62Js-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0ObS62Js-4[/video]

i > this :|


----------



## SirRob (Oct 28, 2011)

[yt]W5FZoqI5qwQ[/yt]

I CAME

[yt]entsn1rrSmA[/yt]

I CAME AGAIN


----------



## Calemeyr (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;LxGnIbT4e90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LxGnIbT4e90[/video]


----------



## kitsunekoneko (Oct 29, 2011)

SirRob said:


> [yt]jiHKGmb7_jA[/yt]


 


SirRob said:


> [yt]W5FZoqI5qwQ[/yt]
> 
> I CAME
> 
> ...



THESE SONGS
Also Legend of Zelda

[video=youtube;yKYqNHO2i3w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKYqNHO2i3w[/video]

And Okami
[video=youtube;ya3yxTbkh5s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ya3yxTbkh5s[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Oct 29, 2011)

[video=youtube;SDLHQ02Qq4c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SDLHQ02Qq4c[/video]


----------



## Art Vulpine (Oct 29, 2011)

I find Bioshock's vintage music to be cool, not because of the music itself, but because of how nicely it fits into the creepyness of the locations.


----------



## Cyril (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;Nw2GCYkv3Nk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nw2GCYkv3Nk[/video]

this song is so beautiful


----------



## Flatline (Oct 31, 2011)

[video=youtube;tajilW_lVbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&amp;v=tajilW_lVbY[/video]


----------



## Mutations2000 (Nov 5, 2011)

If there are any Spyro fans here, you'll probably hate me for saying this.  Skylanders has an absolutely amazing soundtrack.  Actually, Skylanders turned out to be a pretty good game.


----------



## Nerts (Nov 5, 2011)

[video=youtube;f7jSig5_N3o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7jSig5_N3o[/video]

Gentlemen, it's a nuclear device. Time is running out.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 6, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u0IsK2C8SNo
To me, Deus Ex has some of the best video game music around.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Nov 6, 2011)

[yt]E4PM-4cRTx0[/yt]


----------



## Aetius (Nov 7, 2011)

[video=youtube;dq0F1zf_sig]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq0F1zf_sig[/video]


----------



## NerdyMunk (Nov 7, 2011)

I preordered the new Assassin's Creed. Getting the new game soundtrack as a bonus. Should be interesting. Probably consist of some vocals and strings. Basically the usual AC soundtrack.


----------



## Sirffuzzyloigk (Nov 9, 2011)

Crusader Mike said:


> -snip-


Broken Crescent music... I found out that one of the soundtracks on it is from Avatar: The Last Airbender's soundtrack. Since Broken Crescent is made on MTW2 I remember a good track I liked: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHCtbtFcasY&feature=related


----------



## kobuzero (Nov 10, 2011)

I love all the Final Fantasy and Zelda music. Although oddly enough I love the menu music for COD: Black Ops


----------



## DW_ (Nov 10, 2011)

[video=youtube;lGu8JU3K2FQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGu8JU3K2FQ[/video]

It's a remix but it kicks SO MUCH ASS.


----------



## guster11 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm sure this has been said by now, but I think this one composition is one of the greatest pieces of video game music.
[video=youtube;g-s-VQBoUdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-s-VQBoUdc&amp;fmt=18[/video]


----------



## israfur (Nov 14, 2011)

[video=youtube;0vtSHKE3R_E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vtSHKE3R_E[/video]


----------



## Traven V (Nov 19, 2011)

Legend of Zelda - Timeline of themes
[video=youtube_share;UOa4tXG4EQo]http://youtu.be/UOa4tXG4EQo[/video]


----------



## Kaamos (Nov 19, 2011)

[video=youtube;Q2evIg-aYw8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q2evIg-aYw8[/video]
[video=youtube;iiNyQD5Yq3E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iiNyQD5Yq3E[/video]

Edit:
[video=youtube;NwcnujxGBhY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwcnujxGBhY[/video]


----------



## s1lwerwolf (Nov 21, 2011)

Well that is obvios it is "Not alone" from final fantasy 9


----------



## Moneybags (Dec 14, 2011)

Basically anything from Kirby is wonderful. Especially the last boss themes.


----------



## JC~Jox (Dec 17, 2011)

I put my vote for halo >.>


----------



## DW_ (Dec 18, 2011)

[video=youtube;ldW2lOT-ZoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldW2lOT-ZoM[/video]

_I win._


----------



## Flatline (Dec 22, 2011)

[video=youtube_share;HU9wyO-U4C0]http://youtu.be/HU9wyO-U4C0[/video]

[video=youtube_share;fDrjoOwVtog]http://youtu.be/fDrjoOwVtog[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Dec 27, 2011)

[video=youtube;a5K62bt6Sw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a5K62bt6Sw4[/video]

If anyone out there is named Brad, here's the theme song for you lol


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Dec 27, 2011)

Does Touhou count? I mean even fanmade, Zun's music is quite good.

If we're not going down that road, I'm a huge fan of Motoi Sakuraba's work (Composer for Tales of series/Star Ocean/Valkyrie Profile/etc), as well as a fan of  Hitoshi Sakimoto (Composer of FFT/Tactics Ogre Series/Valkyria Chronicles/FF12)


----------



## Rhetorica (Jan 2, 2012)

Has anyone mentioned this yet? I think it deserves mention:

[video=youtube;7SILi2Qa89U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SILi2Qa89U[/video]


----------



## AnalogDawn (Jan 3, 2012)

sunwolfholland said:


> Myst series (you know, the game with all those puzzles?): soundtrack is so super!


Myst deserves a lot of recognition for its later installments, particularly Uru and Myst V.  My favorite by far was the Todelmer theme, it fit the environment perfectly.

[video=youtube;1Gl9aPK03DI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Gl9aPK03DI[/video]

Not many people would remember this game, but The Dig (a Lucas Arts title) had a rather epic soundtrack as well.

[video=youtube;0GVGWWR4HYU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GVGWWR4HYU[/video]


----------



## Neovius (Jan 3, 2012)

Diablo II - Wilderness of course!
[video=youtube;Uxg5W5wKvLE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uxg5W5wKvLE[/video]

Heroes of Might & Magic IV had best music in the series imo
[video=youtube;jtfcJ874pMo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jtfcJ874pMo[/video]
[video=youtube;OtKRz4mmGaQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OtKRz4mmGaQ[/video]

And Tomb Raider: Legend
[video=youtube;Go1KPR-PaQ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Go1KPR-PaQ4[/video]


----------



## Onyxheart_Wolf (Jan 3, 2012)

my favorites from 'yesterday' are the zelda theme (the original NES) and the highwind theme from FFVII (i've also heard it called tifa's theme, i don't know). currently i like the Mass Effect music especially the music played during shepards uplifting speeches and the Elder Scrolls V Skyrim's main theme (barbarian choir and all)


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Jan 5, 2012)

JC~Jox said:


> I put my vote for halo >.>


Halo has great music, guess that's why I still play it. ^^
But this has to be one of my favourite pieces of soundtrack in any game I've played.
[video=youtube;ve1_ukLXZUU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ve1_ukLXZUU[/video]


----------



## zinmodee (Jan 6, 2012)

According to me, the game which has the best music is L.A. Noire and Infamous 2. It makes these games so interesting to play. I enjoyed this game because of the music only.


----------



## DW_ (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;-Ne49KtcQlA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Ne49KtcQlA[/video]

The original, however, is godawful.


----------



## veeno (Jan 8, 2012)

Halo and fallout series.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

Melty blood has a very impressive soundtrack and prolly my favorite soundtrack as a whole in any fighting game (guilty gear is close though)

[video=youtube;RqvUF0xE9x4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqvUF0xE9x4[/video]

[video=youtube;SMRXtxCWHrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMRXtxCWHrs&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;MYJDgVTskfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MYJDgVTskfo[/video]

[video=youtube;G1OHROKu9uU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1OHROKu9uU&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;fmvaCdSxl8Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fmvaCdSxl8Y&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;dPm3dtRaXt8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPm3dtRaXt8&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## AshlyeFola (Jan 8, 2012)

Personally may favourite musical pieces that I find relaxing in any video games are:
Halo 3 - Unforgotten http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7w76B7fO_4&feature=related
Mass Effect - Love Theme http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ECcDavzJGzU


----------



## Ansitru (Jan 8, 2012)

I love the soundtrack of Trine and Dragon Age I & II. C:


----------



## SirRob (Jan 8, 2012)

Alastair Snowpaw said:


> Melty blood has a very impressive soundtrack and prolly my favorite soundtrack as a whole in any fighting game (guilty gear is close though)


This pleases me.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Jan 8, 2012)

SirRob said:


> This pleases me.


yea it's a very elegant yet at the same time very fitting soundtrack. If you actually play melty blood i will <3


----------



## Rosca (Jan 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;RJA_67Vk2W4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RJA_67Vk2W4[/video]
Pokemon music makes you walk to places with a purpose.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 9, 2012)

I recently got Rayman Origins on PS3, and that has some pretty eccentric music, to say the least. A lot of the time, on paper, I think we can safely say it has some pretty disparate elements within the songs but it all comes together well and _works._

[video=youtube;X_m-50qXcLc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_m-50qXcLc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 10, 2012)

I linked it in the other thread, but Ace Combat's music is absolutely phenomenal.

[video=youtube;o1Qkzj5bStU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1Qkzj5bStU&amp;feature=related[/video]




ALSO BECAUSE THERE IS A SEVERE LACK OF YS IN THIS THREAD

[video=youtube;9DfzxdyfRO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DfzxdyfRO4&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Sulfur (Jan 10, 2012)

In my opinion, I think Sonic CD and Okami have had the most songs I love and listen to more then any other game.


----------



## Jonny (Jan 11, 2012)

Okay, it's mostly corny as all hell, but the music of Rhythm Paradise is incredibly catchy.

[video=youtube;1txRYhhO3qw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1txRYhhO3qw[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Jan 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;RoqllL8Vl6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RoqllL8Vl6o&amp;feature=related[/video]

[video=youtube;pQXQdANfjL0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQXQdANfjL0[/video]

[video=youtube;vMR57LmWyAw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMR57LmWyAw[/video]

[video=youtube;9cqg8TbI_rI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9cqg8TbI_rI&amp;list=FLxkISE3Zm7TkCBXtjEaED6g&amp;  index=246&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]

This series is so silly but the music was always catchy to me.


----------



## Zydala (Jan 11, 2012)

No one's said Bastion yet??? You're missing out!

[video=youtube;t8cELTdtw6U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8cELTdtw6U[/video]

[video=youtube;YlfUcnSbKDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlfUcnSbKDA[/video]


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jan 11, 2012)

Anything by Akira Yamaoka or Yasunori Mitsuda. (Particularly anything from the Silent Hill OST's for Akira and Chrono Trigger/Cross OST's for Mitsuda.)


Too many favorites; I can't even begin to pick any to post. There's plenty to look through though.


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Jan 19, 2012)

Here. Have some Okami.

[video=youtube;JtbuPXTfMBc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JtbuPXTfMBc&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Pine (Jan 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;sKRScOKhFas]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sKRScOKhFas[/video]

Written by God himself and put on Ironsword on the NES


----------



## NEStalgia Fox (Jan 28, 2012)

Anything from Jet Set Radio.

'Nuff said.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Feb 3, 2012)

[video=youtube;frZDZlL3_l8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=frZDZlL3_l8&amp;feature=results_video[/video]
[video=youtube;yKsLCN2anDY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKsLCN2anDY&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;1SHbDqt4yLs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SHbDqt4yLs&amp;feature=related[/video]
mmm atlus you make such good songs for your games


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 3, 2012)

I figure this belongs on here because this happens to be my current rage.

[video=youtube;bHNXHWUHjmc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bHNXHWUHjmc[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Feb 3, 2012)

Universe at war had a pretty good OST imo


----------



## ObsidianLaughter (Feb 6, 2012)

Damn you Stickerbrush Symphony.

[video=youtube;J67nkzoJ_2M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J67nkzoJ_2M[/video]


----------



## Delta (Feb 12, 2012)

ObsidianLaughter said:


> Damn you Stickerbrush Symphony.


For you, Obsidian.

Oh man, I want my Ps2 back now..
[video=youtube;zLTjEx45qY8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zLTjEx45qY8[/video]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 12, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;SzvcA-ZaS98]http://youtu.be/SzvcA-ZaS98[/video]


----------



## Spatel (Feb 13, 2012)

Continuing the theme from my last post.  [yt]KOzgUtumOo0[/yt]


----------



## Llamapotamus (Feb 14, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;gE_7zaDaRWo]http://youtu.be/gE_7zaDaRWo[/video]


----------



## Infinity_Flat (Feb 17, 2012)

Anything from Metroid Prime. 

Particularly Phendrana Drifts
[video=youtube;ZbbUv1hz6mE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbUv1hz6mE[/video]

And the Tallon IV Overworld Theme
[video=youtube;mziw3FQkZYg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mziw3FQkZYg&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## Bluflare (Feb 21, 2012)

Sonic was always top tier when it came to video game music.


----------



## Tabasco (Feb 22, 2012)

Bastion has always delighted me, too.

[video=youtube;gQWAcgefsQQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQWAcgefsQQ[/video]


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Feb 26, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8iCVOfFNSR8

I always thought the music in House Of The Dead: OverKill was good. Sounds like the soundtrack to a 70's grindhouse film.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 27, 2012)

Mr. Driller (the whole series)


----------



## CynicalCirno (Feb 27, 2012)

As far as I remember, I didn't remind Mighty Switch Force in my last force. So, the composer Virt decided to spend a little time there. The song "Love you love you love" became enough of a fad for it's melody.
S;G has some pretty slick music in it, but I don't know any of it's names, or at least I don't remember or bother checking.
Even though it's mostly a joke, the music from the game Phalanx Assault isn't so bad. Worth checking.


----------



## Tybis (Feb 28, 2012)

*Contra Hard Corps - Simon 1994 RD*
Imagine that one tune from Castlevania (Vampire Killer I think), but it's now basically 90's 16-bit dubstep.
[video=youtube;CTviw_cazPY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTviw_cazPY[/video]


something more relaxing...
*Phantasy Star III - Legacy
*It's so beautiful... 
[video=youtube;UZt33h6j-fY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UZt33h6j-fY[/video]


*BlazBlue:Calamity Trigger - Bang Shishigami's Theme
*[video=youtube;A6L_WbYGQ1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A6L_WbYGQ1I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 3, 2012)

the soundtrack of asura's wrath is pretty awesome:

[video=youtube;SlFYtoQuCRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SlFYtoQuCRQ[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Mar 8, 2012)

[yt]iUq7lfPodqg[/yt]


----------



## Flatline (Mar 10, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;BF5QNkLPVEs]http://youtu.be/BF5QNkLPVEs[/video]


----------



## Drago. (Mar 22, 2012)

Pretty much anything from the Zelda series.


----------



## Mxpklx (Mar 23, 2012)

Has nobody mentioned Kingdom Hearts yet? Or did I just skip over one... anyway here: 
[video=youtube;vQzRAaXxjek]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vQzRAaXxjek[/video]


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Mar 23, 2012)

Star Fox Assault or Banjo-Kazooie/Tooie. Also the O2 battle in Kirby: The Crystal Shards. Hell, I love a lot of the N64 game soundtracks.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Mar 23, 2012)

I recently discovered Killing floor has some good Drum & Bass in it 



Tiger In A Tie said:


> Star Fox Assault or Banjo-Kazooie/Tooie.  Also the O2 battle in Kirby: The Crystal Shards. Hell, I love a lot of  the N64 game soundtracks.


Is it 8bit? If it is then there is no other words for it than <3


----------



## Aetius (Mar 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;Kq9MKVwh9sg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kq9MKVwh9sg[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

[yt]cxH5zaTQHzk[/yt]

I am ashamed I didn't discover this sooner.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 23, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]cxH5zaTQHzk[/yt]
> 
> I am ashamed I didn't discover this sooner.



Ew.

Sakuraba's Tales music stop being good after Rebirth.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 23, 2012)

Perverted Impact said:


> Ew.
> 
> Sakuraba's Tales music stop being good after Rebirth.


I gotta admit, I wasn't impressed with Versperia's or Graces' OSTs.


----------



## Tybis (Mar 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;tYUVRSbjehA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tYUVRSbjehA[/video][video=youtube;ZOipoww-H3U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOipoww-H3U[/video]


----------



## Aetius (Mar 26, 2012)

I am addicted with this damn game. 

[video=youtube;AReEBm2g3DQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AReEBm2g3DQ&amp;list=UUC9-0_01nOvKm15C_ak7t-A&amp;index=1&amp;feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## The Wretched Automatons (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not entirely sure if anyone's brought up NieR yet. I hope they did, because this both a game and a soundtrack that deserve way more attention than they have unfortunately received. If I were asked to post my favourites from the OST here, I could just list the entire album. But I won't, so I'll settle for posting the two responsible for getting pretty much all of my friends into it.

[video=youtube;VDftyQ96ZVs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VDftyQ96ZVs&amp;feature=related[/video]
[video=youtube;6gilH6f2hHk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6gilH6f2hHk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Apr 10, 2012)

It's not a bad remix of the original Twister from TWEWY.  I can understand the vocals better lol.

[video=youtube;hKtnXUiDuwM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKtnXUiDuwM&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L  LxkISE3Zm7TkCBXtjEaED6g[/video]


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Apr 13, 2012)

skullgirls has a really good jazz themed sound track
[video=youtube;LGi_hfwzEp0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LGi_hfwzEp0[/video]

...
why is there a 1 limit video post now >.>


----------



## SirRob (Apr 18, 2012)

[yt]wvYMTHmGZRY[/yt]


----------



## shteev (Apr 18, 2012)

CS:GO has a pretty good soundtrack, all cinematic n' stuff.


----------



## Sar (Apr 18, 2012)

[yt]A6sxwoKOXCA[/yt]
I really like this. Its been stuck in my head for about a week.

Also...
[yt]oY-ZGGbVgpc[/yt]
This is fun to play on guitar.


----------



## shteev (Apr 18, 2012)

[video=youtube;sOj7Jspsqhs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sOj7Jspsqhs[/video]

YES
IT WAS FINALLY MADE


----------



## Blaze053 (Apr 21, 2012)

Cylo said:


> Metroid Prime.  No contest.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbUv1hz6mE



Amen


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2012)

[yt]MfvY1S-j67k[/yt]
[yt]9ng9sxdG6ls[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (May 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;rWAOczFpnIo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rWAOczFpnIo[/video]

I love shooter music.


----------



## DW_ (May 19, 2012)

Sarukai said:


> [yt]A6sxwoKOXCA[/yt]
> I really like this. Its been stuck in my head for about a week.



Junichi Masuda kicks ass, but Go Ichinose takes the cake:

[yt]E46xSBvscXM[/yt]


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (May 19, 2012)

Mother 3 is pretty fantastic in that regard :3


----------



## Bipolar Bear (May 20, 2012)

Short, but creepy as fuck...

[video=youtube;4b_CxSQ3r8U]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4b_CxSQ3r8U[/video]


----------



## KigRatel (May 21, 2012)

Pretty much anything from Splinter Cell Chaos Theory, Canis Canem Edit, The Simpsons Hit & Run, and the TimeSplitters games.


----------



## Ariosto (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube;Yvr15O0TVtc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yvr15O0TVtc[/video]

I don't get tired of posting this.


----------



## RedFoxTwo (May 21, 2012)

How the hell has no-one mentioned the awesome Hard Truck 2 music yet?!

[video=youtube;uSJEznjdM4o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uSJEznjdM4o[/video]


----------



## kman (May 21, 2012)

There's really only been 1 Video Game Series I've enjoyed enough to actually download the music of... Metal Gear Solid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZfKA4b5SFq4

If I ever get the chance to hear a concert of it or hear it played on a serious sound system (Think Marty playing Guitar in BTTF), I could die happy

Not to say all other VG music doesn't compare, but MGS has always managed to strike the right cords and stick in my head.


----------



## Anubite (May 21, 2012)

Best game music ever, ever.

[video=youtube;F37ZeulEWik]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F37ZeulEWik[/video]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XiIIGhBGSl8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MB9dcOdaSbU&feature=relmfu


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 21, 2012)

Anubite said:


> Best game music ever, ever.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6gHrlMS938&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GauhWG340dI&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wYQHPO1lD7w&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Xidu5lQrms&feature=relmfu
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1uoRxj8P_N8&feature=relmfu

NOPE.


----------



## Abundance (May 21, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;BMtHC4u8lFI]http://youtu.be/BMtHC4u8lFI[/video]


----------



## JoshPotter52 (May 22, 2012)

The sheer emotion in this song gives me chills.
[video=youtube;wp6QpMWaKpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wp6QpMWaKpE[/video]


----------



## Spyrocks (May 23, 2012)

All the games i still have and play:

Bomberman 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Sk9Z-f-GYg
Illusion of Time (Gaia) : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yh0MfgPPE0w
Super Paper Mario: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dd3y6Pci3g8
Stronghold: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCJgG9HGq-w
Rollercoaster Tycoon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KT45kiI5FYw
mario kart: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7xinP1mL24
mario galaxy: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9HpyOkKWpCM
Spyro eternal night: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dcTvAcocuvs
pokemon saphir: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAAKR9uujA8
yoshi story: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNWOaTgXBnU
yoshi island: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6afS8Hwfx3g
fur fighters: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_ppKVztXAU&feature=related
mario party: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zmM6lOduIIQ&feature=relmfu 
gothic 2 (+expansion): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bf3boThIuEU&feature=relmfu

one of my favourites:
spellforce: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yeiyIfsCBL0&feature=related !!!!!!!!!!!

and i could continue this list till ronight!^^


----------



## Ozriel (May 23, 2012)

Shin megami Tensei: Persona 3 and 4. The reboot for PSP is pretty decent as well.
Shin Megami Tensei: Digital devil saga

Xenosaga 1-3
Legend of Dragoon

The elder scrolls series has nice ambient music as well.


----------



## Spyrocks (May 23, 2012)

ok i tought of some more i like (even if i find it weirdd to listen to  them on the internet rather then listen to it while playing):

outcast: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=889VL3GxmoU
final fantasy 10: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phyF0LcjljY
final fantasy 12: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K-AwbsQi-nk
silver: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uuE24Obgig&feature=relmfu
mischief makers: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=efCa9f6aAj0
space station silicon valley: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MJedMdqTEyo
diddy kong racing: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=17Q9BJTxPlo&feature=relmfu
Rc revenge pro: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMY7x7FiCOc
dragonball z budokai 3:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xU9Qvm390I&feature=related
dungeon siege:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VsK4FZCGums&feature=related (even if i like dungeonsiege 2 much much more!!)
crazy machines: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PggB-G7OSUM
beyond good and evil: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP0EdWLB-dM
neverwinter nights (mask of betrayer): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlDA4y7f22A
Anno 1503: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmjv7kJS9Zc&feature=relmfu
harvest moon: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32rdAG3Q5cs (i have miral town and there the music too!)
zelda: wind waker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gN_x1rpGbY8&feature=relate
zelda link to the past: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wkH2zETKqws
jak & Daxter: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KbXEk011YIU
Banjo & Kazooie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XfgZOTuu6J0&feature=relmfu (annoying shit level!!)
Banjo Tooie: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=owbVtwrO_TQ
mario world: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0aoqbDNKaA
mario world 3: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EODf7xKDih0 (i have the allstars one)
zack & wiki: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_DGBuup3Cmk&feature=relmfu
sudeki: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3J-bofc_-aQ (still waiting for the sequel)
dragon quest VIII: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meygA7NcuBg
lufia 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6wWHZE14hP8&feature=related
mario party 5: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ow_tkbz4VM&feature=relmfu (besides that we have all of them besides 6)
Black and white 2: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fpbmpEfLd_o&feature=relmfu

some good newer ones:
Final fantasy crystal cronicales crytal bearers: (the music there is so good!!) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2U42eiC9P7g&feature=relmfu
Rune Factory Frontier (part of harvest moon series): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRESPXRblf0
Zelda: skyward sword: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRbROTdOgj0

i think ill stop it here, maybe you have found something which have reminded you on the past^^


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 23, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RPYzgCI6Q1I&list=PL6A182ADE42EA394B&feature=mh_lolz Sonic the Hedgehog 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1UXz7ymcWf0&feature=BFa&list=PL6A182ADE42EA394B Halo 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mziw3FQkZYg&feature=BFa&list=PL6A182ADE42EA394B Metroid Prime
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypdvQQg3tyg&feature=BFa&list=PL6A182ADE42EA394B Metroid: Other M
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WUc0XIy-GuM&feature=BFa&list=PL6A182ADE42EA394B Ace Combat 4: Shattered Skies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy6IJqeA294 Okami
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yik4Vxh61wc&feature=fvst 007: GoldenEye


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 23, 2012)

Ozriel said:


> Shin megami Tensei: Persona 3 and 4.


BABY BABY BABY BABY BABY



Ozriel said:


> The reboot for PSP is pretty decent as well.


DIS FEAR AND CONSHISIZZ, I'M JUST LONE PRAYER. DUNDUNDUN.


----------



## Anubite (May 23, 2012)

Dont forget RTS music, its awesome!
Starcraft 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yk-BWGqrY2c&feature=bf_next&list=PL1887BA0402193E56

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hz_AIkuemcc&feature=BFa&list=PL1887BA0402193E56

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xc04...ay&list=PL1887BA0402193E56&index=8&playnext=1

Command and Conquer, my favorites from the series

Red Alert 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqwFhX6Cqg

Red Alert 3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lDQ7hXMLxGc

Kanes Wrath

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvwzsNWA_gI

Dawn of war 2 retribution

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iFkbyajVWR8&list=PL1887BA0402193E56&index=13&feature=plpp_video

Diablo: Hellfire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZGDYYspvZw&feature=autoplay&list=PL1887BA0402193E56&playnext=1


----------



## Ryuu Tri (May 25, 2012)

Jet Set Radio Future


----------



## SirRob (May 28, 2012)

Song dump!

Suikoden Tierkreis - The Plains and the Sky
Heaven Strada - Where the Wind Goes
Luminous Arc - Brilliant World
White Knight Chronicles - Shards of Time
Legend of Mana - Song of Mana


----------



## DW_ (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube;KlT_8GbTQfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlT_8GbTQfo[/video]

You all lose.


----------



## Llamapotamus (May 28, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;fPjuuVOGqxI]http://youtu.be/fPjuuVOGqxI[/video]


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jun 2, 2012)

DW_ said:


> [video=youtube;KlT_8GbTQfo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlT_8GbTQfo[/video]
> 
> You all lose.


Oh God, I miss that game so damn much. I'd do anything to play it again, for nostalgia's sake.
Gotta be the most fun FPS I've played like...ever.
Damnit PS2, why'd ya die on me?


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;-9X5HPFxrPk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-9X5HPFxrPk&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

YES!!! They made this music available to listen! Best boss music I've ever heard!!! 8D


----------



## DatBadger (Jun 12, 2012)

Makes me happy every time
[video=youtube;0F-hJjD3XAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F-hJjD3XAs[/video]


----------



## ShÃ nwÃ ng (Jun 13, 2012)

DatBadger said:


> Makes me happy every time
> [video=youtubhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F-hJjD3XAs[[/QUOTE]
> 
> Skies of Arcadia has a magnificent sound track, I'm a big fan of the boss music (not so much when you're losing to a boss). When that battle first begins, the song has such a tugging effect that it really adds weight to the battle.
> ...


----------



## AeroCollie (Jun 15, 2012)

The music in Castle Crashers is pretty epic


----------



## meh_is_all (Jun 18, 2012)

Dead space 2 
[video=youtube;wOKoHgPglEY]HTTP://www.YouTube.com/watch?v=wOKoHgPglEY[/video]


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Jun 22, 2012)

so many to choose from i think i shall just post one or two of my faves at a time each day starting with this the final boss battle theme for Lost Oddysey: [video=youtube;9vbsI9xFuo8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vbsI9xFuo8[/video]


----------



## Hunter (Jun 22, 2012)

hands down SHADOW OF THE BEAST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qipWqOwkceg

as you can guess i owned an amiga back in the day


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Jun 22, 2012)

DW_ said:


> Junichi Masuda kicks ass, but Go Ichinose takes the cake:
> 
> [yt]E46xSBvscXM[/yt]


The nostalgia... is eating my face off...


----------



## Rheumatism (Jun 23, 2012)

DatBadger said:


> Makes me happy every time
> [video=youtube;0F-hJjD3XAs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0F-hJjD3XAs[/video]



I approve of this message.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 23, 2012)

[yt]qZMH2lWHPVQ[/yt]
[yt]QkpWPK0PbAM[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;02VNoSKYHLw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=02VNoSKYHLw&amp;feature=autoplay&amp;list=PL0AEB96  FBA2BF3D82&amp;playnext=2[/video]
I can't find the OST to this game like most in the series, but I really like this boss tune.


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Jun 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;GG_5LLo2AI0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GG_5LLo2AI0[/video]

no doubt this is one of my fav songs.


----------



## MitchZer0 (Jul 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;jV2nNg228Xg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jV2nNg228Xg[/video]


----------



## Skrappy (Jul 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;C0j6pe043L4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0j6pe043L4[/video]


----------



## Unsilenced (Jul 8, 2012)

This has to be the second best song I've ever shot up an airport to in a videogame. 
[yt]zEH_LSL4rVw[/yt]

(This is the first best.)


----------



## SirRob (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ItpG2JCq4xY


----------



## Vinyl (Jul 13, 2012)

Michiel van den Bos makes good game music, to my memory. The Overlord series has great music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amF9Qu69zDQ&feature=relmfu (Minion theme.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gArqdwnIoHg (Final Battle Music)

And Fallout 3 and NV basically started me listening to songs that only my great grandmother remembers now, too. Had this one on right now.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vaj6YGOLskQ&feature=related (Ain't that a kick in the head, Dean Martin.)

Some of the Assasin's Creed's had great music.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tc1eirTklMI (Ezio's family, ViolinTay.)

And The Legend of Zelda series.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nq-gEG-E04 (Midna's Lament.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qgHulaIG1H0 (Song of Storms.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hy0aEj85ifY (Gerudo Valley.)


----------



## Flatline (Jul 14, 2012)

Oh god how did I forget about this

[video=youtube_share;ke89OqQR08Q]http://youtu.be/ke89OqQR08Q[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;B5GCwnaEmVo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B5GCwnaEmVo&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;ZJLZ_QhJ6UY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZJLZ_QhJ6UY[/video]
gary motherfucking oak is boss


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2012)

I was looking back and saw someone already posted the video I posted in my last post, hurk. Have Ys The Oath in Felghana instead. 

[yt]M3bqzpdxh7A[/yt]

Also Sceptile has good taste.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;-J0H5ah1G7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J0H5ah1G7A&amp;feature=related[/video]

That hilarious top comment.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 31, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> That hilarious top comment.


Tim Follin's talents were wasted on pretty much all of the games he composed for.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;NzDbNG2y3T0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NzDbNG2y3T0[/video]

VASTLY different from the arcade version. Makes me think of a flashy spy for some odd reason. iPhone exclusive music, good? Who'da thunk.



SirRob said:


> Tim Follin's talents were wasted on pretty much all of the games he composed for.



This game wasn't awful, but a little rough. 
He did a damn good job with this game's music. That's a good start for any game.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;kZDK3Uq9zEo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZDK3Uq9zEo[/video]


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;dVfBJG5_7DY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dVfBJG5_7DY&amp;list=FLLashcZc2wOTMFMrSfSaN1A&amp;  index=10&amp;feature=plpp_video[/video]


----------



## Kuzooma1 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://m.youtube.com/#/watch?desktop_uri=/watch?v=j_JmrCIXnHM&v=j_JmrCIXnHM&gl=US

I love this one. I play this everytime I want to go into deep thought.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;YEnBdj7t_uQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEnBdj7t_uQ[/video]

Never played this game... but I was pretty fucking impressed the first time I heard this.
EBMpressive.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZO1yinBXq4 <----This for a bitchin' fight.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eMAQdYH0MZY <--- Sheer divinity...

Pretty much all Kingdom Hearts music especially the first's score.


----------



## Kahoku (Jul 31, 2012)

Kajet said:


> FFX - Besaid Island... I fell in love with this song when I got the OST.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kxJE6SSX-aw


word, I liked that one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;8PatBTS5t5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PatBTS5t5c&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

I looooovvve boss music.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Jul 31, 2012)

Although I can love an orchestral score now and again, I can barely remember them I love how old school games had tunes you could remember. You can easily remember how Super Mario Brothers or Zelda went.

I particularly like Super Meat Boy because of the nod to platforming games and music that made you have to work those levels.

[yt]3xHttYIwocY[/yt]


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, I want this to be my theme song: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pNynHcX9ig <---Team Rocket challenge from G/S/C


Seriously, whenever they caught me I was both like "Aw, damn!!" and "Hell, yeah!!!"


----------



## SnowyPenguin (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;yXu6ZYy2WLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXu6ZYy2WLg[/video]


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;RMEe9pAhS3U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMEe9pAhS3U[/video]

Best part of Final Fantasy 13.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;oTQIiIKummw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTQIiIKummw[/video]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]"What the fuck. This is the first I've ever heard of the game, it sounds more badass than 2 t-rexes with beards going at one another with chainsaws on motorcycles."[/FONT]​^This statement is very true.



Rheumatism said:


> Best part of Final Fantasy 13.



I surprisingly like this one a lot actually. Took 13 games before I actually cared about the franchise...well, I liked 12 a bit. 
The battle music in 13 was beautiful.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 1, 2012)

[video=youtube;8Nq-gEG-E04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Nq-gEG-E04[/video]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2sGNGGEbOo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDX4ZwUeOok

Couldnt narrow it down to just one


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Aug 1, 2012)

all those are fucking amazing. But what about corneria???
[video=youtube;NKZKzINMSGk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NKZKzINMSGk[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2012)

Corneria lol 

[video=youtube;M2sGNGGEbOo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2sGNGGEbOo[/video]

O'Donnell too good.


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 1, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Corneria lol
> 
> O'Donnell too good.



Agreed. Wolf is easily the best SF character, and one of my favorite Nintendo characters. Assault just had a great soundtrack altogether. And while Corneria is classic, Venom I always liked more


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 1, 2012)

Gonna tack one more on. 
[video=youtube;CZVAvHah9io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZVAvHah9io&amp;feature[/video]

Cant wait to play DDD. One of the main reasons I bought a 3DS


----------



## DoktorGilda (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;yGCy9A33S4E]http://youtu.be/yGCy9A33S4E[/video]


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 2, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Gonna tack one more on.
> [video=youtube;CZVAvHah9io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CZVAvHah9io&feature[/video]
> 
> Cant wait to play DDD. One of the main reasons I bought a 3DS



Somebody who likes the Kindom Hearts games? Where have you been all my life :V


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 2, 2012)

BarlettaX said:


> Somebody who likes the Kindom Hearts games? Where have you been all my life :V



o bby~


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2012)

[video=youtube;mu-505GBs-s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mu-505GBs-s&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

Can't find the OST for this game anywhere on the Internet. The song is called "Goodbye, My Earth".
This one just... I could cry.


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

My top Videogame music is:

1- Halo 3 ODST (all of the soundrack) especially Bits and Pieces
2- Final Fantasy X - To Zanarkand and Someday the Dream Will End
3- Kingdom Hearts - Sanctuary and a lot more which names I cant remember
4- SSBB - Midna's Lament and Ballad of the Wind Fish

Cannot think of any other more... they are still hidden somewhere in my brain...


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 3, 2012)

More Nintendo fanboying

[video=youtube;Bytvxk97kzY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bytvxk97kzY[/video]


----------



## Flatline (Aug 3, 2012)

[video=youtube_share;4u9zPYEE-eA]http://youtu.be/4u9zPYEE-eA[/video]


----------



## ArcticWolf122 (Aug 5, 2012)

Anything from Mega Man.  My favorite though is Storm Eagles stage:
[video=youtube;sayGb0MMS_k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sayGb0MMS_k[/video]


----------



## CharlieRetriever (Aug 5, 2012)

So wonderful to just search along this list and run into amazing music everywhere! <3 
I could never pin down one soundtrack but after a year, I still haven't gotten tired of Blinded by Light and keep finding wonderful variations of it like what if it was in FF VII?  :
[video=youtube;VQYc_DfB6Io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQYc_DfB6Io[/video]


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;1ZhEdT4azBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZhEdT4azBI[/video]

My favorite track in Soul Calibur 5.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 6, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> [video=youtube;1ZhEdT4azBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ZhEdT4azBI[/video]
> 
> My favorite track in Soul Calibur 5.


definitally the most remeberbable track in soul calibur 5


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;Q7UNmskEg-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7UNmskEg-A[/video] 

Such a relaxing tune. As relaxing as it is, it still fits the hectic nature of this level which was equally beautiful in design. Very very fun organic level. My favorite of any game.



ArcticWolf122 said:


> Anything from Mega Man.  My favorite though is Storm Eagles stage:



I love you more than anything.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 7, 2012)

Searched the thread and found no Vampire Killer? Shame on the Castlevania fans!

[video=youtube;bM94qjpFw1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bM94qjpFw1I&feature=plcp[/video]


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 12, 2012)

[video=youtube;BMa0aOHxTEk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMa0aOHxTEk[/video]

Awesome game.  Awesome music.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;Bk8b96Vd77w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bk8b96Vd77w[/video]

I don't really have "epic" moments in games. I don't get tense to the point of having tremors either except for this game. I'm confident in saying this is, was, and forever will retain the throne as the most climactic moment of my gaming life. This level was.....spectacular. Not even my favorite game, but shit, is it an honorable mention.


----------



## Aquin (Aug 15, 2012)

[yt]nZggieOGsgo[/yt]

[yt]2H2iVLSoStQ[/yt]

[yt]Es1uNda4p8o[/yt]

[yt]aW9FQ-pb318[/yt]

Just some of my favorites


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;_NjZpDqBzT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NjZpDqBzT4&feature=plcp[/video]


These

[yt]6vo8DN3yBeM&feature=plcp[/yt]

[yt]w6T7IJ8wChw[/yt]

[yt]akGiEGdqFBA[/yt]


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm into Minibosses.  Especially their version of Double Dragon.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;umSFmYh69U4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umSFmYh69U4[/video]


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;by9YJp_Sn_w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=by9YJp_Sn_w[/video]

Well it was _in_ a video game. That counts, right?

God, I forgot how fucking incredible this song was.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;aWh7crjCWlM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aWh7crjCWlM[/video]

I'd be really surprised if this was not posted in this thread.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 17, 2012)

[yt]ZW2v82XdZB8[/yt]

Oh, I wish my partner was not asleep. I am sorely in the mood to play this game right now, thanks to this.

*YOU GOT BOOST POWER!*


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> Oh, I wish my partner was not asleep. I am sorely in the mood to play this game right now, thanks to this.
> 
> *YOU GOT BOOST POWER!*



You play GX, too!? 
I wish that game had online! I'd stomp you in a few races...after I got my data back anyway. Memory card was unpleased with it's living conditions apparently. Ran away from home. I haven't found it yet. Luckily, I got a new one.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 17, 2012)

Oh, I do not doubt that you likely would. It is a fun game, and I love putting the game on every now and then for the incredible excitement that game manages to elicit, but I have never truly been much into racers. A tad bit too competitive for my tastes.

Probably why I like Mario Kart more than any racer I ever played; I would much prefer to be absurd and amused than to worry about who is winning.

Speaking of such...

[yt]kDFHl3ZikHk[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 17, 2012)

To stay on topic...
[video=youtube;ACB2eJRGhCY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ACB2eJRGhCY[/video]

(Seriously, this remix done for the game's DLC made the last stage a very powerful moment in my gaming life. I did not want to get up. Q^Q)



Rilvor said:


> Oh, I do not doubt that you likely would. It is a fun game, and I love putting the game on every now and then for the incredible excitement that game manages to elicit, but I have never truly been much into racers. A tad bit too competitive for my tastes.
> 
> Probably why I like Mario Kart more than any racer I ever played; I would much prefer to be absurd and amused than to worry about who is winning.



I know what you mean. I play with the competitive play style when I put in certain games. Not the mindset. I have stories people don't usually believe on what it does to people. I'm not trying to be associated with that or become what I've seen happen when competitive gaming gets the best of someone. It does sometimes literally consume people. It's pathetic...


----------



## Twylyght (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;0TrqigkUtuY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TrqigkUtuY[/video]

This was one of my favorite games back in the day.  Every time I started it up, I would take the time out just to listen to the intro.


----------



## DW_ (Aug 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;C-QfJ9CtOv4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-QfJ9CtOv4[/video]

FIVE

FOUR

THREE

TWO

ONE


best battle theme ever.


----------



## ExileFox (Aug 18, 2012)

Myst Franchise

Especially this:
[video=youtube;yXu6ZYy2WLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yXu6ZYy2WLg[/video]


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 18, 2012)

'Canonical aside 'from dead space 2.


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 18, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I know what you mean. I play with the competitive play style when I put in certain games. Not the mindset. I have stories people don't usually believe on what it does to people. I'm not trying to be associated with that or become what I've seen happen when competitive gaming gets the best of someone. It does sometimes literally consume people. It's pathetic...



It is a shame, since quite a lot of these types of games I find very enjoyable. But some people seem determined to be in a "Win or sulk" state of mind regarding the games. I will happily continue playing along if they are winning providing they do not also turn out to be sore winners, but the sulking when they are losing takes away my desire to play. This happens an unfortunate amount during say, Smash Bros.

Coincidentally I prefer co-op games so much more to anything else multiplayer. But even then, some of these atrocious people will find some way to demean the play experience by insisting that the other player is better at any available opportunity.

Speaking of co-op games...

This is probably my favorite co-op shooter on any console, so here's this game's amazing Menu theme:

[yt]_WfFjMufC_w[/yt]

Goodness, it makes my heart both swell and ache with the memories. Truly, I love this game and it fills my very soul with a despondent feeling to see it so ignored by even Serious Sam fans.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2012)

Rilvor said:


> It is a shame, since quite a lot of these types of games I find very enjoyable. But some people seem determined to be in a "Win or sulk" state of mind regarding the games. I will happily continue playing along if they are winning providing they do not also turn out to be sore winners, but the sulking when they are losing takes away my desire to play. This happens an unfortunate amount during say, Smash Bros.
> 
> Coincidentally I prefer co-op games so much more to anything else multiplayer. But even then, some of these atrocious people will find some way to demean the play experience by insisting that the other player is better at any available opportunity.
> 
> ...



Co-op games, huh? 
[video=youtube;45S3NhQREts]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=45S3NhQREts[/video]
My friend and I get spanked if we manage to unlock this boss in a playthrough. I am the only one that can bring him out, but my friend is good enough that he helps limit our death count.

Smash Bros brings out the worst in people. I can't even get into how much people piss me off with their attitudes when playing. It's why I picked up co op 3 years ago myself. And don't worry, I freaking love every Serious Sam (console and PC titles that is, screw Game Boy Advance). Next encounter was the first I played probably as thoroughly as you did. It did have great music on top of great...everything. It was most likely forgotten for two reasons, console exclusive of an originally PC only franchise, and it added a lot of new things like vehicles, ammo types, and combos. Serious Sam 2 gets heat also but for being "too unrealistic and cartoony". Why would I want to be ancient Egypt again when I can be on floating Disney like renaissance islands? Better question, why would I want much of the same?


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 20, 2012)

[yt]GMPNswUCWws[/yt]

Let the memories and the innocence of childhood flood your mind...

Let the love for a series which captured the hearts of a generation of children gush forth...

When you are ready, proceed down...

[yt]_G4j79Lifm8[/yt]

And let yourself and your youth be as one...

As we celebrate how wonderful and blessed our generation is by things such as this...

And mark this as a memorial to the still-captured hearts of a generation of children...

They used to say you Gotta Catch 'em All...

You know why they stopped?

It is because, the hearts of children in that time were indeed caught one and all.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 20, 2012)

[video=youtube;C1GwcWSgj08]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C1GwcWSgj08[/video]

I found this game in an old box last night... I forgot I had it. When I put it in and heard this, I remembered playing it as a kid. I almost cried.


----------



## meowchi75 (Aug 24, 2012)

Jafoob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J67nkzoJ_2M
> Every single time I hear this song, I blows me away.
> I challenge you to find something better than this in terms of *relaxing* video game music




Dawn of Mana. Hands down.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5uROuguNzQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgBnCqtgSzM&feature=channel&list=UL


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 24, 2012)

meowchi75 said:


> Dawn of Mana. Hands down.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5uROuguNzQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgBnCqtgSzM&feature=channel&list=UL



This beats it in terms of soothing. (I don't care, it's game related >8U)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAlJJw8tsr8 And dis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Lxu8nbARYQ And dis

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YdHATq7UpU8 And DIS


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;co-MVk5PKSY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co-MVk5PKSY&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 26, 2012)

Awsome intro, tells you how intelligent and serious is Cortana, then you remember "She likes crazy"

[video=youtube;Bb1_s6epPjw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb1_s6epPjw[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 28, 2012)

Q ^ Q 
It's too beautiful for our limited English western vernacular...
[video=youtube;QmJgeSuzdPQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QmJgeSuzdPQ[/video]

And I'm not 100% sure why the fuck I like this. It's just...a menacingly funky beat. Really does suit the level and it's title. Has that nineties sound.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9Zzb1yu_x4&feature=relmfu


----------



## Rilvor (Aug 30, 2012)

[yt]X8TATcuyksg[/yt]

All these years later and they're still the best team if you ask me.


----------



## Indigo-Mew (Sep 1, 2012)

love this intro haven't had a go at the game yet though:
[video=youtube;UrDV6VksSRU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UrDV6VksSRU[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 1, 2012)

Jet Force had some GRAND music. Spaceship levels were my fav-o-rit!!
[video=youtube;8VFHoo_kNL8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8VFHoo_kNL8[/video]


----------



## Samkid882 (Sep 1, 2012)

Has everybody forgotten about the amazing soundtrack of Heavy Rain?


----------



## SirRob (Sep 1, 2012)

[yt]AVA2z_zbWwA[/yt]


----------



## Greg (Sep 1, 2012)

Deus Ex 1.


----------



## Volt-048 (Sep 2, 2012)

90% of Touhou
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy_-7OXophY


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;ao1HQAPRSwo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ao1HQAPRSwo[/video]

Fuck yes this theme.


----------



## FootPaws (Sep 6, 2012)

Relaxing? Have you heard the background music in Oblivion? I could seriously go to sleep to how relaxing it can be. As far as the best video game music, Elder Scrolls wins it for me hands down. I like the music in Fallout too, but most of it isn't exclusive to that game or game series like with The Elder Scrolls. And by Elder Scrolls, I mean Morrowind, Oblivion, and Skyrim.


----------



## Day Coydog (Sep 8, 2012)

The best music (besides what I've heard from Halo) has got to be from Dust: An Elysian Tale, the fighting music is epic and makes you feel bad-ass as you are decimating your enemies, the music in Aurora Village is village-y, but the best part is the song at the end, I don't cry very often, but when ever I hear that song I tear up, it is unexplainable, but it tears a hole in my heart. 

WARNING SPOILERS:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-HTHsWxo1sc


----------



## ACEkombat (Sep 8, 2012)

Fear Factory - Shock (Test Drive: Off-Road 2)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J64hEp63_I

Poets of the Fall (as Old Gods of Asgard) - Balance Slays the Demon (Alan Wake's American Nightmare)
[video=youtube;1-SGqKUgaaw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1-SGqKUgaaw[/video]

Metal Gear Solid main Theme Song(s) and the Good Old Halo Trilogy main Theme Song(s)


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;Ynb7p_1QHfs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ynb7p_1QHfs[/video]

I don't usually like this sappy sounding music. There was something fulfilling to hear this play after working my ass off to get that ending and watching my ship slowly return to base.


----------



## shteev (Sep 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;CAljZX-9HMI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CAljZX-9HMI[/video]

Deus Ex: Human Revolution has been one of the best game's I've played so far, and its soundtrack is the only game soundtrack that can move me in more way than one.


----------



## Earth Rio (Sep 9, 2012)

Relaxing? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w7qp99N7y18 (Okami- Shinshu Field)

But epic? More Okami music! WARNING: POSSIBLE SPOILERS FOR THE FINAL BOSS IF YOU GO THROUGH COMMENTS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PlWGNxC0TvU (Okami- The Sun Rises)


----------



## First-rate Temerian Sword (Sep 10, 2012)

[video=youtube;0E6BDXcUFWk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E6BDXcUFWk[/video]

In my opinion, this one is simply amazing.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 10, 2012)

One of my absolute favorite final boss themes.

[yt]ikTwG27I1qc[/yt]


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Sep 10, 2012)

here is a classic tune some of you may recognize from the glory days of the ps1: [video=youtube;Ek1oo1B3Vyc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ek1oo1B3Vyc[/video] not to mention the video itself is fairly badass too but i just love this oldschool boss melody.


----------



## Dat_Draggyness (Sep 10, 2012)

It's go to be Katamari for me. It's whimsical but most of all joyful and quite relaxing if you like those things in a song.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_QydNXI_ok


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 10, 2012)

Well, if PS1 games are coming up, I'll share one of my favorites from the PS1 era.

[yt]9Ig-Hd8tczU[/yt]


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 11, 2012)

[yt]Qu_hJXjfIBs[/yt]


----------



## Alisbet (Sep 11, 2012)

I guess the best VG music comes from FFX.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;KPHbP-kpxxY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPHbP-kpxxY[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 11, 2012)

[yt]N4i-cvK8s90[/yt]


----------



## Drayko WOLF (Sep 11, 2012)

[video=youtube;Tk2Xx9-wjBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk2Xx9-wjBE&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video] epic music for an epic final stage and boss battle.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 11, 2012)

Drayko WOLF said:


> [video=youtube;Tk2Xx9-wjBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tk2Xx9-wjBE&amp;feature=fvwrel[/video] epic music for an epic final stage and boss battle.




I can match that. 

[yt]65OXtHbnfdw[/yt]


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 12, 2012)

[yt]JeukYW2GbQM[/yt]

I feel sorry for all of the WoW players who missed out on this moment of history. This moment in time was WoW's greatest peak, the time when the game was in its prime and my life outside of it completely disappeared. If I could go back in time, I would not change it.

It deeply depresses me to know the game will never be like this again. A moment in gaming history like this will never come a second time; Nothing will be quite the same as WoW was during those months. Why this game had to come so far only to crash so horribly...


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 12, 2012)

[yt]xemln2_FBzU[/yt]

I often enjoyed playing on the PS2 when it was in its prime. Not one series on the PS2 meant more to me though then the Jak and Daxter series. It was the first series I played when I first got the PS2 when it came out, and it remains one of my all-time favorite series to this day.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 12, 2012)

Do I have to put a link to the youtube page, or doesn't everyone know this song?

One-winged Angel (Fighting Sephiroth)


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 13, 2012)

[yt]7EpgJbT-Rls[/yt]


----------



## Rilvor (Sep 15, 2012)

[yt]tP4Y_v3TY-s[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 15, 2012)

This had my favorite music on the Super Nintendo. And the enemy patterns were synced to the music most levels. Lovely.
[video=youtube;Jz3G2Q7lL34]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jz3G2Q7lL34&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]



Rilvor said:


> Kirby Music



The. Best. Spinoff. Ever. 
This was probably my favorite multiplayer game.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 15, 2012)

[video=youtube;PR20RM63Dyo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PR20RM63Dyo[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 15, 2012)

[yt]0e5x9d3jo74[/yt]


----------



## AtomicFlowers (Sep 16, 2012)

[video=youtube;P9CkA5fD4FE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9CkA5fD4FE[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 16, 2012)

[yt]SUXyoyuJZ8Y[/yt]


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

I do like that Still Alive tune but I really don't care for those flash cut scenes.  Mirror's Edge was an incredibly gorgeous game.  It's a shame they didn't do the cut scenes in game because I bet they would have looked fantastic.


----------



## Kaiser (Sep 16, 2012)

@Mike the Fox: Wow, if I only had PS3.... I would play that game.

My turn:

[video=youtube;WOJ6bzveAlE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOJ6bzveAlE[/video]


----------



## Percy (Sep 16, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> I do like that Still Alive tune but I really  don't care for those flash cut scenes.  Mirror's Edge was an incredibly  gorgeous game.  It's a shame they didn't do the cut scenes in game  because I bet they would have looked fantastic.



Still Alive was a pretty good song. Though I really do love the Benny Benassi remix of it.

As for video game music:
[yt]1PiWFkiAnPA[/yt]
I don't know, something about this gives me the chills. When I first heard it, I swear I had a tear in my eye. It's just beautiful.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 16, 2012)

Percy said:


> Still Alive was a pretty good song. Though I really do love the Benny Benassi remix of it.



Yeah the PC version comes with a music disk that contained like 10 different remixes of the Still Alive tune.  I can't remember which one I preferred.


----------



## Mollyrs (Sep 17, 2012)

[video=youtube;KfGoP9divJ0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfGoP9divJ0[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 17, 2012)

Rheumatism said:


> Yeah the PC version comes with a music disk that contained like 10 different remixes of the Still Alive tune.  I can't remember which one I preferred.



Really? I had no clue there were 10 different remixes for it. I'll have to check them out. 

Now, next song on my playlist.

[yt]0e5x9d3jo74[/yt]


----------



## Twylyght (Sep 24, 2012)

[video=youtube;970_fzqqQFA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=970_fzqqQFA&amp;feature=my_liked_videos&amp;list=L  LxkISE3Zm7TkCBXtjEaED6g[/video]

I love the violins.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Sep 24, 2012)

The Legend of Zelda series as whole has some great music.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 28, 2012)

[yt]hs2vDWp_dww[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 29, 2012)

At first this sounded like generic rock music, but I actually learned to love this. Has a great build up for the stormy military base setting. I absolutely love this damn game to pieces and the arrange soundtrack is gorgeous. I'll be back with more tunes from it.
[video=youtube;H5rCeSDBrAY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5rCeSDBrAY[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Sep 29, 2012)

The Disgaea series has been known for giving some great songs. Even the spin-offs get good stuff. I personally find this one to be one of my favorites from the series.

[yt]fQqXkPW8HrY[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 5, 2012)

[video=youtube;Jhl9pJB-2Ak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jhl9pJB-2Ak[/video]


----------



## Saylor (Oct 5, 2012)

Duke Nukem theme by Megadeth
[video=youtube;oUCbflBkIgo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oUCbflBkIgo[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 5, 2012)

VVVVVV. An awesome game with some awesome music to go with it.


[video=youtube;nCf0fOe-Nj4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nCf0fOe-Nj4&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 8, 2012)

If we're on that subject, I'll throw a SMB song out there. ^._.^

[yt]eURdUjrhyAs[/yt]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 8, 2012)

[video=youtube;uFs1DcYP7ZY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFs1DcYP7ZY[/video]


----------



## Toshabi (Oct 9, 2012)

[yt]YlfUcnSbKDA[/yt]




: Dc


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 11, 2012)

[yt]en047NnFSLA[/yt]


----------



## ComfyBluePants (Oct 12, 2012)

Since i've already seen Kingdom Hearts posted, I believe I will share the main menu theme of my favorite Final Fantasy game. Also, my favorite song from literally any Final Fantasy.   [video=youtube;TdpO847gg4w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TdpO847gg4w[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;OZOuy4YM0AI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZOuy4YM0AI[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;kwzCAPnc7cc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwzCAPnc7cc[/video]


----------



## gameboi9321 (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o57bDmI93-k

I think the entire game's soundtrack is actually good, nice and ambient.
Despite being the trippiest game ever.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 14, 2012)

Gotta respect the classics.

[yt]937qglNsLTM[/yt]


----------



## PiercedPig (Oct 24, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mInlmKVBQKQ&list=FLZYwD8OYKBOMHWdQ4S-hHKA&index=13&feature=plpp_video this song refuses to leave my brain. It has been months and yet I am beginning to fear it will stay with me for life, and by fear I almost mean hope.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Oct 25, 2012)

[yt]nkPF5UiDi4g[/yt]


----------



## Lifelessbody (Nov 1, 2012)

Eve Online has a pretty great ambient soundtrack. That's some music to chill out to and just let your mind drift.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 1, 2012)

The music in the SNES Starfox is like awesomeness in a bottle.


[video=youtube;QrOIMZp7A4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QrOIMZp7A4k&amp;feature[/video]


----------



## Lifelessbody (Nov 3, 2012)

And, as much as Final Fantasy gets overhyped, I still can't deny enjoying many of the soundtracks....Most people are quick to throw 7 around....but 5, 6, and 9 were my faves. 
American McGee's Alice (the first one)....Vale of Tears, is so hauntingly wonderful. I could listen to it all day.


----------



## Danawhiterabbit (Nov 3, 2012)

Even though it's all licensed, I'd say Saints Row 3. Any game that lets me run over people while listening to Kanye or Tyler the Creator is fine with me x3

OST's on the other hand I'd have to give it to Nier!
[video=youtube;V1CjxQXXA7o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1CjxQXXA7o[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

I could listen to Medievil's soundtrack all day long. 
[yt]PTKhF3dAQa8[/yt]

Asura's Wrath still has a great soundtrack.
[yt]GIufkLyJuMM[/yt]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 4, 2012)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> The music in the SNES Starfox is like awesomeness in a bottle.



This was my favorite Starfox period even if unreleased. Shame I can't find it again. The first rom I had worked perfectly.

[video=youtube;H_SW3Zw6wpU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_SW3Zw6wpU&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]

Badass boss music for a stupidly difficult fight and menacing mechanical beast.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 4, 2012)

[yt]OrmaU2bd69k[/yt]


----------



## Eidhad Lynsth (Nov 6, 2012)

I love the Halo 3 soundtrack. Its just amazing


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2012)

Very unfitting for this stage or the whole game in general, but still a wonderful remix of something more foreboding and calmly sinister. But the guy who uploaded it looped it for whatever reason. This actually did have a legit ending and he just replayed it. I hate that.

[video=youtube;CWetBTWrpkE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CWetBTWrpkE&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

[yt]acy3JhgzyeU[/yt]

Anyone who's played Earthworm Jim will likely describe it with three things: Wacky atmosphere, great music, and sometimes challenging yet rewarding gameplay. Still, it's one of the best classic games out there.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Nov 6, 2012)

[video=youtube;_qPtuOfQbyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qPtuOfQbyI[/video]


This is one of the best songs I've ever heard in a video game.


----------



## Xeras'na Bladewing (Nov 6, 2012)

[yt]g8u8GONkfSY[/yt]


----------



## benignBiotic (Nov 14, 2012)

I lovew the music from Final Fantasy (especially VIII), Sonic, and Silent Hill. Then there's Masafumi Takada who creates bada$$ songs like this:

[video=youtube;LSfbb3WHClE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LSfbb3WHClE[/video]


----------



## Milotarcs (Nov 25, 2012)

***CANT DECIDE*** >.<

I guess it would have to be:

PokÃ©mon:
-Palette Town 8-bit
-Victory Road 8-bit
-PokÃ©mon Center 8-bit

Tetris Theme A (I think--it's the well known one)

Mario Bros:
Luigi's Mansion theme
Original Mario theme 8-bit
Super Mario Sunshine themes

Still Alive- Portal

Kirby 64 The Crystal Shards, especially the Fifth World Fifth Level music. 

In Drawn to Life, there's a section where a character named Rose sings a song. Especially with the animation, it made me cry.

Pretty much all 8-bit music.

And too many more... video game music ranks above Trance music as my #1 favorite genre so...


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2012)

[video=youtube;15qnjpGTzWU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=15qnjpGTzWU[/video]


----------



## shotgundave279 (Nov 25, 2012)

I hate to be cliche here, but the song of storms in Ocarina Of Time still gives me chills every time I listen to it. That, and one I'm not sure many are familiar with: at the very end of knights of the old republic (2?) where the Ebon Hawk is flying away there's this awesome song and it just makes me ruin my pants xD


----------



## RiverSong (Jan 1, 2013)

Everything from Nier is mind-blowing, but these two are my favorites: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5xZbJDZZo4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lrwvtyWiicI


----------



## Nightside_Eclipse (Jan 4, 2013)

Earthbound/Mother series and Banjo Kazooie series hands down.


----------



## Azimuth (Jan 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;-sxIFl4ZdFE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sxIFl4ZdFE[/video]

oh the nostalgia.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xRCjjiTR7I

oh the feels.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p7-QZ2O-Bz0

oh fuckit i couldn't decide. ALL OF IT.


----------



## Ranguvar (Jan 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;1sJUsOP0T1o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1sJUsOP0T1o[/video]


----------



## PsychicOtter (Jan 6, 2013)

Song of Healing, from Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
[video=youtube;XDX4ZwUeOok]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XDX4ZwUeOok[/video]


----------



## Fenristhewolf (Jan 7, 2013)

Chrono Cross : Scars of Time http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=923fVDDwaHo


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 13, 2013)

[video=youtube;DCrL76vGpNA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DCrL76vGpNA[/video]

Best part of Halo 4?  No doubt.


----------



## Saybin~Iacere (Jan 29, 2013)

Jafoob said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J67nkzoJ_2M
> Every single time I hear this song, I blows me away.
> I challenge you to find something better than this in terms of *relaxing* video game music



You have been challenged.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tuWvGee4T0


----------



## Outcast (Feb 4, 2013)

Super Mario 64's aquatic level: Dire, Dire Docks; definitely gets points for nostalgia! :grin:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uqcPSbkS9TQ

...I have a feeling that someone might have already posted this one, but I am far too lazy to look over the previous comments to see if my assumption is correct or not. 

Metroid Prime's soundtrack also occupies a special place in my heart.


----------



## Sevinne (Feb 4, 2013)

Medievil will always be my favorite.
[video=youtube;1NunuCjW8ZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NunuCjW8ZE[/video]


----------



## Rheumatism (Feb 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;0VqQCW4dNIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0VqQCW4dNIc[/video]


----------



## Fernin (Feb 6, 2013)

As far as relaxing songs go, it's awfully hard to beat most of the Mass Effect series sountracks, their ambient songs are beautiful.

Among my favorites.

[yt]x5JvbD2Zc9I[/yt]

[yt]txrPOJG5bUc[/yt]

[yt]NcrDWAuyqtc[/yt]

From Vampire the Masqurade: Bloodlines
[yt]YjIg5lrbEwU[/yt]

OK, so Cyberpunk 2077 isn't actually out yet, but I love this fricken song.
[yt]UWOEFkauoYY[/yt]

For more pule pounding songs, I favor the following.

[yt]zGfwwERbl1A[/yt]

[yt]KhmUXBvgZXc[/yt]

[yt]ZO-LUmfowLw[/yt]

[yt]DgpYfCnLhAo[/yt]

a classic
[yt]Tb-gI_pFog0[/yt]

Test...Your might!
[yt]EAwWPadFsOA[/yt]

FF8, spawned not only some of the best music in the series, but is also the only game in the series I truly like.
[yt]qjrt8CDsvX0[/yt]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Feb 17, 2013)

[yt]hgFmf2JkX00[/yt]

Y'all motherfuckers don't know bout my early tac' games


----------



## Ranguvar (Feb 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;8XXZ9IpZoxk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8XXZ9IpZoxk[/video]


----------



## Isaac-mellow (Feb 22, 2013)

I, personally, love this song.

[video=youtube;dbLQhzsJG0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbLQhzsJG0A[/video]


----------



## KlassBeta (Feb 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9zZus_1_ag

One of my few favorites.


----------



## Ackkal (Mar 1, 2013)

DMC + Noisia = Jizz


----------



## Alisbet (Mar 23, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKtnXUiDuwM

How's this?


----------



## Hewge (Mar 23, 2013)

I don't play Awesomenauts very often, if at all ever, but the music in that game is actually really well-done.

[video=youtube;r4_flBTwqSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r4_flBTwqSs&amp;list=PLBF3BEDD4D39F15BC&amp;index=  24[/video]

I played wow for 8 years now. Ashenvale and Teldrassil are one of those places you visit in a video game, and never forget. >.<
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=78xB_GqLwPY

Karazhan raid from WoW was also one of those places. I sure do miss the old Vanilla/Buring Crusade days of that game. :[
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XR7bqc2mheA


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 23, 2013)

Emotionless Passion (Tekken 2) is in my mind, one of the best VG scores ever made. I don't havea link, but you can find it on YouTube, I'm sure.


----------



## sebkad (Mar 23, 2013)

So, coz I'm from Poland ofc
[video=youtube;2AdAfy1V0to]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AdAfy1V0to&amp;feature=related[/video]
also:
Far Cry 3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPxgfyDqk1Q

Lineage 2 - Hunters Village
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdSwHhd_VeA

And the last one is from trailer. I just couldn't hold myself... 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lHnabW8r3p0&amp;feature=related


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 23, 2013)

Deus Ex: Human revolution, Mass Effect, Halo, and Skyrim. Got hours of the stuff on my mp3 player listening to it most of the time


----------



## ickypoof (Mar 23, 2013)

everything by Jeremy Soule. He did Morrowind, Secret of Evermore, Neverwinter Nights, Mass Effect... evertyhing awesome he did


----------



## Azure (Mar 23, 2013)

ickypoof said:


> everything by Jeremy Soule. He did Morrowind, Secret of Evermore, Neverwinter Nights, Mass Effect... evertyhing awesome he did


nobody remembers what gave jeremy soule his initial start in video game and soundtrack music.

but i do

still the best RTS out there, and its 16 years old


----------



## Nikolinni (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't know if anyone's said this but....

Star Fox on the SNES had some awesome music, as did Megaman X - X3, though personally I like X's soundtrack the best. 

Super Mario Land on the Gameboy has a nice little soundtrack that's simple, but catchy. Especially the World 1 Theme (Birabuto Kingdom I believe it's called). 

And I know I might get flak for this...but Call of Duty: World at War had some great music too. Mainly just stuff that added to the atmosphere in the game. Don't believe me? Just go watch the first Russian mission where your character wakes up around the fountain, and listen to the music played there, and for most of that level. Stuff gives you chills man.


----------



## lilyWhite (Mar 24, 2013)

_Snatcher_ has some awesome tunes, especially Pleasure of Tension and Pressure of Tension.

While it was pretty much a trainwreck of a game, _Sonic the Hedgehog '06_ has a phenomenal soundtrack. The Crisis City and Kingdom Valley medleys are fantastic, and the Radical Train tracks (hee-hee) rock as well.

A few other great video game soundtracks: _Kirby 64_, the early _Metroid_ games (haven't played the ones after _Fusion_), _EarthBound_ and _MOTHER 3_, and _Super Spy Hunter_. Just to name a few I frequently listen to.


----------



## sebkad (Mar 28, 2013)

[video=youtube;RgbMdTG5L9w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RgbMdTG5L9w[/video]


----------



## TheGr8MC (Apr 1, 2013)

Akira Yamaoka and his work on the Silent Hill soundtracks will always be the most beautiful and emotionally moving game music I've ever heard.  Especially Silent Hill 2.  http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL3701130022801F23


----------



## Aubreys_Anthro_Ego (Apr 3, 2013)

The one thing about Sonic Unleashed that no one could shit-talk was its soundtrack. I listen to the town hubs' various soundtracks whenever I want to relax or create a chill atmosphere around my house. I can't even come close to singling out one of them as my favorite- they were all so good. I put as much of the soundtrack as I could find on my mp3 player faster than Chip's voice could annoy the shit out of you. And that's pretty damn fast.

An' here's a random game with a nice soundtrack. The music is pretty cool and relaxing for something that was pretty much abandoned by Mega Bloks.
No one has uploaded it to youtube, so I had to link to where you can play the game.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 24, 2013)

Love the music from the Zelda series, FFX had great music (Thats the only FF I've really played alot), and some of the background music in the elder scrolls series. 

If you like the Zelda music, I highly, highly recommend http://zreomusic.com/listen they have a ton of Zelda music and its downloadable and amazing.


----------



## Rilvor (May 3, 2013)

[yt]YAMs4Ie1svI[/yt]

I shall post again...with magic!


----------



## Judge Spear (May 3, 2013)

I thought I was the only one who liked that game.
And this could make me cry. QwQ

[video=youtube;GiniWoNE_kM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GiniWoNE_kM[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 17, 2013)

I absolutely L-O-V-E Final Fantasy 10's music!  Other than that, I would have to go with NES's Ninja Gaiden or Bubble Bobble 
[video=youtube;h-0G_FI61a8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h-0G_FI61a8[/video]


----------



## Symlus (May 17, 2013)

^Sweet. I was about to get pissed because I wanted to share this:
[video=youtube;87e5qQnVerI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=87e5qQnVerI[/video]


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (May 18, 2013)

Gradius has some amazingly good music - catchy too.

[video=youtube;FGqnctiqTGQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FGqnctiqTGQ[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (May 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;Rul72bgXugo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rul72bgXugo[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (May 22, 2013)

How could I forget this gem?!

[video=youtube;aS40K53JQIg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aS40K53JQIg[/video]


----------



## -SHINY- (May 27, 2013)

[video=youtube;6VewzN781wQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6VewzN781wQ[/video]

This music totally suits the game, it's the best game with good music.


----------



## Falaffel (May 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;4s3b5OR2YhE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s3b5OR2YhE[/video]
I can't get over Logan 'Rucks' Cunningham's voice..
Really any Bastion song would do it with http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzGEiER7mkc my favorite in-game.

Derpl Zork's theme
And almost all of the Awesomenaut music is good.


----------



## Distorted (May 29, 2013)

Final Fantasy 13's "Fabula Nova Crystallis" I feel is on par with KH's "Dearly Beloved". The strings kinda tug at my insides and makes me feel at peace. 

[video=youtube;eLEhv5f8tZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eLEhv5f8tZM[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 2, 2013)

^Best song in that game was that damn battle music. Good GOD, I love that song.

[video=youtube;m-UR-VfK4io]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m-UR-VfK4io[/video]

This is the most eccentric deviation of video game music ever. The entire soundtrack was so...surreal. And most of it was absolutely beautiful as was the damn game in fucking general.


----------



## Falaffel (Jun 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;OhLi9QeXCqE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhLi9QeXCqE[/video]

Take it back. This is my favorite.


----------



## dezimaton (Jun 4, 2013)

A bit of an underrated game, but NieR has an absolutely beautiful soundtrack. (complete with its own fake language)

[video=youtube;u5xZbJDZZo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5xZbJDZZo4[/video]


----------



## Distorted (Jun 16, 2013)

Ok, last one I swear. 

Sonic Unleashed's Skyscraper Scamper (Day) is pretty electrifying. I fell as though I can just about do anything with this tune going. 

[video=youtube;y40jsusmYVg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y40jsusmYVg[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jun 16, 2013)

[video=youtube_share;sQa9ebkLiFU]http://youtu.be/sQa9ebkLiFU[/video]
Yeah, I know. Im obsessed with fallout. woop.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 18, 2013)

Distorted said:


> Final Fantasy 13's "Fabula Nova Crystallis" I feel is on par with KH's "Dearly Beloved". The strings kinda tug at my insides and makes me feel at peace.


Oooh shit. As much as I love _Fabula Nova Chrysallis_ _Dearly Beloved_ is god-tier nostalgic tear-inducing music.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;MdJBEZ0HFXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdJBEZ0HFXk[/video]


----------



## Teal (Jun 18, 2013)

What version of Dearly Beloved? 

The original

[video=youtube;CCfowliTnlo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCfowliTnlo[/video]

KH1 reprise 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVho9gHZBwY

CoM (RE version)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0acLxryVtx8

KH2
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md1lOSvswrM

KH2 Reprise
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dbK5MpkCrjQ

Coded (RE version)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pB0vyk1miNw

358/2 Days 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hs4i_D89iUE

Birth by Sleep
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOJ6bzveAlE

Dream Drop Distance
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_iJ-z2zt9E


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 18, 2013)

[video=youtube;_xDZaSkZn7E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xDZaSkZn7E&amp;list=PLE196CC85277E45AF&amp;index=  13[/video]


----------



## Slayernice (Jun 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;FsBtKmiVRhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsBtKmiVRhw[/video]

I load the save file I've done right before the boss just to listen to the music :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 21, 2013)

Kingdom Hearts II, in my opinion, has one of the best soundtracks in gaming.
The orchestral music was magnificent and some of the JPop songs they occasionally do are nice. (Simple and Clean being a favorite).
The battle music was brilliant in the games. I don't particularly care for most of the Disney world's music, however even they are rather nice.
I mean just in general fights against bosses, or fights against Heartless or Nobodies or Organization XIII, as well as many cutscenes. I love the music.

Also, would it be fair for me to say that Super Smash Bros. Brawl has one of the best gaming soundtracks? Even if it is stealing a lot from other games?

Also, MEGA MAN 2. SERIOUSLY, THAT GAME HAD AWESOME MUSIC.
[video=youtube;HFKtYCcMWT4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFKtYCcMWT4[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 25, 2013)

It PAINS Pachi to see that there is no Mighty Switch Force 2 music here. What in the bloody motherFUCK is wrong with you people? 900 demerits for all posters (except for Sutekh because he posted Gradius).

[video=youtube;6U-ClAlzwZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6U-ClAlzwZ4[/video]


----------



## TobyDingo (Jun 25, 2013)

Anybody mentioned Sonic Spinball yet? That soundtrack was ridiculous! I still use some of the tracks for inspiration when producing breakbeat or other electronic ish music. I swear if someone re-mastered and put a not so MIDI ish twist to some of these tracks they could be absolute bangers! Favourites would have to be 'Lava Powerhouse' and 'The Machine'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UcYTD9Uhato


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 25, 2013)

Anyone here mentioned the Scott Pilgrim vs The World's music? That stuff is really cool.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 25, 2013)

[video=youtube;QG8zBbkuZ8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QG8zBbkuZ8c[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 26, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Anyone here mentioned the Scott Pilgrim vs The World's music? That stuff is really cool.


Anamanaguchi makes my dick rock hard.


----------



## SinisterSaints (Jun 26, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> Anamanaguchi makes my dick rock hard.



Matthew Patel's theme and The Dark One are my favourites.


----------



## Jaseface (Jun 26, 2013)

not sure if this game has been mentioned since I dont want to read through 36 pages lol but any music from the SNES Donkey Kong Country made by Rare


----------



## Echoshock (Jun 26, 2013)

Streets of rage has great music, but I can listen to the music from Myst for hours...


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 6, 2013)

Dassa funky beat der, Sanic.

[video=youtube;r7CuJVv3a_o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r7CuJVv3a_o[/video]


----------



## Runefox (Jul 6, 2013)

[video=youtube;E29vKBTF2fQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E29vKBTF2fQ&list=PL4164AE32232FC705[/video]
Would have tossed this into the Genesis music thread but that's months old now. Some of it is hit or miss but the title theme and the overworld combat / dungeon themes are pretty awesome.

Obviously. Because *Frank Klepacki *was involved.


----------



## Miniver (Jul 7, 2013)

Xenogears, Xenosaga Episode 1, Lunar SSSC/EBC, Guilty Gear series....


----------



## RockerFox (Jul 10, 2013)

Against the Clock-Sly Cooper Thieves in Time OST
[video=youtube;4H37ThPTyvs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H37ThPTyvs[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2013)

This company never ceases to amaze me with their boss music. If only the fight wasn't against some stupid pansy loli animu girl in a wedding dress and an actual threatening _machine_ like she used to be. 9-9

[video=youtube;CET-2zHVFyA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CET-2zHVFyA[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;JNJJ-QkZ8cM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNJJ-QkZ8cM[/video]

Go ahead
_â€‹Click it_


----------



## Ji-Ji (Jul 18, 2013)

SinisterSaints said:


> Anyone here mentioned the Scott Pilgrim vs The World's music? That stuff is really cool.


Anamanaguchi's music is awesome. My favourite is Shine Bros (comes on when you fight the twins.)

[video=youtube;wnAghYUxLms]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnAghYUxLms[/video]
Le Chucks Theme (Monkey Island)
Some acoustic covers of this song are amazing.
This version is off the re-release, I actually prefer the MIDI


----------



## Conker (Jul 20, 2013)

Really diggin DMC: Devil May Cry's soundtrack

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ks7eZhkhlmA

Whole thing is by Combichrist, and all of it has vocals. Might actually go and buy it


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;wCQaPvYWVzE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCQaPvYWVzE[/video]

Song is nice. Game is nice. Life is nice.


----------



## Runefox (Jul 21, 2013)

This theme song is pretty chill.

[video=youtube;mAkGAEmXRH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mAkGAEmXRH0[/video]

Sound familiar? Daft Punk basically used this beat (slowed down) in Get Lucky.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 22, 2013)

I've NEVER played a game with a song that induced pure panic fueled adrenaline. Not that Contra 4 was really _hard_, but it was a tense game.

[video=youtube;8PNhEmOshIc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PNhEmOshIc[/video]


----------



## Twylyght (Jul 22, 2013)

[video=youtube;CCoXZLm9SHs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CCoXZLm9SHs[/video]


----------



## Runefox (Jul 28, 2013)

Have some 80's synth metal with horrifyingly engrish lyrics:

[video=youtube;34qX_uuO1rE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=34qX_uuO1rE[/video]

I have no idea what the hell this is about. It is awesomely campy.


----------



## Azure (Jul 28, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> [video=youtube;Rul72bgXugo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rul72bgXugo[/video]


incorrect


----------



## Ranguvar (Jul 28, 2013)

Azure said:


> incorrect


nope


----------



## aerodafox (Jul 28, 2013)

Any of y'all heard of Nitronic Rush? It's got a fantastic soundtrack of this neat electronic/house/dubstep/electro/whatever music. It's... it's just really cool. Here's an example:
[video=youtube;SevL94Kg8aQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SevL94Kg8aQ[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jul 30, 2013)

[video=youtube;F9hagVL-__c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F9hagVL-__c[/video]

The first time you beat this game and watch the ending cutscene, then this plays, it's impossible not to tear up.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2013)

[video=youtube;h_SxVtf6Nk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_SxVtf6Nk0[/video]

Play during Captain Falcon's epic Falcon Punch and death.


----------



## Bunnytrap (Aug 2, 2013)

You are all wrong :3 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5OUP_Z3iZPs
DP music best music


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2013)

I believe this counts. I love this movie and it's music is my favorite of any film.

[video=youtube;zp9-1XBCCn4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zp9-1XBCCn4[/video]



aerodafox said:


> Any of y'all heard of Nitronic Rush? It's got a fantastic soundtrack of this neat electronic/house/dubstep/electro/whatever music. It's... it's just really cool. Here's an example



YES! I love this game to death. Look into the spiritual sequel, Distance that they're making. It looks and sounds even better!


----------



## Runefox (Aug 5, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> I believe this counts. I love this movie and it's music is my favorite of any film.


Oh god yes. I loved this movie so much.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 5, 2013)

[yt]RhhP-IJS2Ro[/yt]

dem drums


----------



## Ji-Ji (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;d3UTHj16ukM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3UTHj16ukM[/video]
Thierry Gomez's rendition of Super Mario Brothers. 
This got me into Wolverhampton Uni.. but common sense led me back out


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2013)

[video=youtube;dlwxrdpuGtI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dlwxrdpuGtI[/video]

It's bad, but everyone will still love it regardless. You can't hate it even if you do. It's Daytona US FUCKING A.



Runefox said:


> Oh god yes. I loved this movie so much.



I know militant Sonic haters that gave the movie a chance and exclude it from their scorn. It's cheesy as all Hell, but how many classic nineties animes weren't? How many did you still fucking watch? lol
I put this on the nostalgia level of Indigo League Pokemon.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, I had just posted a different song, but I looked back and somebody posted this already. I kind of didn't expect to see it here (the NieR OST). =o Well...take this then. The game is a cheesefest, but the music is pretty tight. I've been obsessed with the sountrack lately.

[video=youtube;InVUHtMkKeM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=InVUHtMkKeM[/video]


----------



## Cuukie (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm right there with you DereKFoxtail. I've been a huge fan of the crystal chronicle music since I played the first crystal chronicles.
Donna Burke's voice with Kumi Tanioka's composing really completed the game. oh gosh.... the flashbacks! the end credits! the reminiscing!
you've inspired me to get The Crystal Bearers, thank you.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 9, 2013)

Cuukie said:


> I'm right there with you DereKFoxtail. I've been a huge fan of the crystal chronicle music since I played the first crystal chronicles.
> Donna Burke's voice with Kumi Tanioka's composing really completed the game. oh gosh.... the flashbacks! the end credits! the reminiscing!
> you've inspired me to get The Crystal Bearers, thank you.


Just a fair warning; know what you're getting into.

I got it because I was in the mood to play something like the original and thought to myself "Alright, sure, I'll just grab the newest game in the series." Just about the ONLY thing in common with the other games is the universe. Granted, the gameplay is still neat enough that I'm continuing to play it, but that's mostly because I have a soft spot for telekinesis.

Oh, and the story is really bad. That, or the VAs/script is so bad that you can't tell if the story is good.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 9, 2013)

>Crystal Bearers.

I can't even look at that game. Echoes of time was my favorite in that series.


----------



## DerekFoxtail (Aug 9, 2013)

I'll probably end up grabbing that sometime soon. Or if I can find the original for the sake of nostalgia (and because I never finished it when I was little).


----------



## Migoto Da (Aug 22, 2013)

Killer Instinct's soundtrack.

Hands.

Down.

[video=youtube;HhrPqHxt0qQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhrPqHxt0qQ[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

DerekFoxtail said:


> I'll probably end up grabbing that sometime soon. Or if I can find the original for the sake of nostalgia (and because I never finished it when I was little).



I don't even know what the fuck I'm talking about. I only play Crystal Bearers (sadly) and Echoes of Time so I don't even know what the best one is...ore even how many there are. And for the sake of staying on topic.

[video=youtube;Cjb5VukVXJg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cjb5VukVXJg[/video]


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 22, 2013)

Legend of Zelda soundtracks.
Eargasm and beauty brb crying in a corner


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 22, 2013)

Batsy said:


> Legend of Zelda soundtracks.
> Eargasm and beauty brb crying in a corner



LOL The escalation. And yes! Zelda music fo sho! \:3/

[video=youtube;5blHw6C4Ax4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5blHw6C4Ax4[/video]


----------



## Jazzcat23 (Sep 4, 2013)

Civ 5 is my favorite 

[video=youtube;93hfZWLUn5k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=93hfZWLUn5k[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 6, 2013)

The new Great Fairy theme for Link Between Two Worlds.


----------



## Inpw (Sep 6, 2013)

I think the best video game music boils down to the scoring capabilities of the audio crew. Mashing a bunch of audio tracks onto a game works for some but genuine proper scoring must be F.E.A.R 1 Extraction point:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5h5fklILd4c I'm not embedding this video cause it includes violence and horror. Not sure about the site policy on this but this is M rated content so yeah.

The soundtrack is what makes this game. F.e.a.r 2 to 4 didn't compare with this type of origionality.

For the best music: Guitar hero 3 legends of rock. lol


----------



## Yknups (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;FXAbVZpKyTs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FXAbVZpKyTs[/video]


----------



## Yknups (Sep 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;0dBRwjBLFgA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0dBRwjBLFgA[/video]


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm just going to say that the Chai Kingdom (world 4) theme from Super Mario Land is not only my favourite music from a video game, but also my single favourite bit of music ever. This might seem weird, but I just love this one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkMZx8M8Bng

I also love this remix:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GC0zncMifQ


----------



## Yknups (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;9QyQ9PsOj6A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9QyQ9PsOj6A[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;rbJcv2w2soY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rbJcv2w2soY[/video]


----------



## Yknups (Sep 9, 2013)

[video=youtube;vVRbEvPvF7A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVRbEvPvF7A[/video]


----------



## ayylmao123123 (Sep 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Symlus (Sep 10, 2013)

[video=youtube;2AgU1NHQPr8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2AgU1NHQPr8&amp;list=PLF450E68FE5F1E85A[/video]


----------



## TobyDingo (Sep 10, 2013)

Don't know if it's been mentioned yet but... Silent Hill 2. Beautiful.
[video=youtube;TAgjyN9Bo4Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAgjyN9Bo4Y[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 12, 2013)

@w@
God fucking...
I love this game's music. A lot of people cried because it wasn't hrdcRe MeTAl like it was ever an F-Zero standard (because F-Zero 1, 2, and 3 totes used metal), but I like this game's mix of trance and rock. This was my favorite track in the game. 

[video=youtube;R0BiqDvhmIE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0BiqDvhmIE[/video]


----------



## Yknups (Sep 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;fks6pVaQQ04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fks6pVaQQ04[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Sep 20, 2013)

Best boss fight music in the entire Sonic franchise:

[video=youtube;Ndl9ZYWfCcc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ndl9ZYWfCcc[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;Fu8NW6u1XDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fu8NW6u1XDc[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;uVXNj5j43Bg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVXNj5j43Bg[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;ZzwvItK3JPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZzwvItK3JPI[/video]


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Sep 20, 2013)

Cont'd because of video limit
[video=youtube;bYfO_AYU7NM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYfO_AYU7NM&amp;list=PL8AE80D59E1A823F8[/video]


----------



## Iffy350 (Sep 20, 2013)

S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl and Call of Pripyat have the best video game music! MoozE and Firelake are both awesome!

Call of Pripyat End Theme

[video=youtube;b3Hqqh3CwXU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3Hqqh3CwXU[/video]

A very atmospheric piece from MoozE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGZHcWybRtE


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 21, 2013)

I don't even know anything about this game outside of the song, that it's Gundam related, and that picture. I heard it used in this and needed to completely my life.

[video=youtube;jfVG-fyMkNU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jfVG-fyMkNU[/video]

That is some catchy shit. The first tune anyway. Don't care for the second.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Sep 22, 2013)

I do like this thread very much. 

[video=youtube;mVVbw392lhw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVVbw392lhw[/video]


----------



## Hewge (Sep 22, 2013)

This is the best. Really, I swear! Nothing is better.

[video=youtube;1waVSu4adDM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1waVSu4adDM[/video]


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Sep 23, 2013)

Mad props to anyone who knows the game

[yt]EYxYuGexL8k[/yt]


----------



## Yknups (Sep 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;MOmRVHzRL-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOmRVHzRL-A[/video]


----------



## WulfeVanDerKross (Oct 9, 2013)

Samkid882 said:


> Has everybody forgotten about the amazing soundtrack of Heavy Rain?



I haven't.
^ _ ^

But while I think it's great, it's just that...
_*Okami*_...Pretty much everything about you...
I love...BUT THE FREAKIN' SOUNDTRACK! So many wonderful pieces in my opinion!

Prologue: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G8HLtYqmpo0
Kamiki Festival: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5jp9VBMoV4
Dragon Palace: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AxJtXGkz794
Okami Shiranui: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krRNUVgl0dE
Ryoshima Coast: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UsnJRyTlFb0

Just to name a few.
^ w ^


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 13, 2013)

More goobygames

[yt]v2Q7lBGTQnY[/yt]


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Oct 17, 2013)

Alien Trilogy!! This one gives me the goosebumps everytime. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmnN_nReqIc


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 19, 2013)

TeslaSkunk said:


> Alien Trilogy!! This one gives me the goosebumps everytime.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmnN_nReqIc



_my nigga_


----------



## 4b 61 54 54 (Oct 25, 2013)

Forgive me if it has been posted before, but Total Annihilation will always have a special place in my heart.
The larger-than-life orchestra chiming in to the, in lack of better words, chaotic onslaught was a definitive pinnacle in my childhood.

Just hard to decide which one is gonna be linked.
[yt]WulGs5aDCb4[/yt]


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFBVI7hpuM4
 This is my favorite JRPG


----------



## mralbinoelf (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCAnj_7hJAg
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or2Cg4y3xhs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QycKXVOtVjs
These three beautiful tracks by David Wise


----------



## Saga (Oct 27, 2013)

Assassin's creed: revelations soundtrack was pretty good. 
I thought call of duty mw2's was pretty good too. Sue me.


----------



## FoxTailedCritter (Nov 1, 2013)

Nice choice of music guys.. but i think by far D00M had the best video game music.
[video=youtube;gKHOiTE_2sM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKHOiTE_2sM[/video]


----------



## Pantheros (Nov 1, 2013)

for best track, i would have to say guild wars 2, it has such amazing music, just as it should, considering its spent so much money on a triple A music track. as for best scene/moment id say Far Cry 3's burning the weed fields mission music (make it bun dem). my personal perspective.


----------



## Ranguvar (Nov 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;lsxhy_9iijg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsxhy_9iijg[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2013)

It's not so much the music, just that this was an EXTREMELY powerful moment I've ever experienced in gaming.

[video=youtube;jXSZ5qiPG-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXSZ5qiPG-A[/video]


----------



## Aettious (Nov 7, 2013)

For me it's got to be the Halo OST's, the nostalgia I get from listening to these beautiful soundtracks is amazing.


----------



## Shinwa no Kitsune (Nov 12, 2013)

Mine has to be the Halo 3 title screen main theme. It's just so... touching.


----------



## Runefox (Nov 12, 2013)

Let's get some PC Engine love in here...

[video=youtube;LlJfnW5Rms8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LlJfnW5Rms8[/video]


----------



## Xevvy (Nov 14, 2013)

It's probably been posted already (and if not, you should all feel ashamed), but Ace Combat 2. Now the AC series is renown for it's incredible soundtracks, but as far as I'm concerned, Ace Combat 2 takes the cake. There is no feeling like blazing through the clouds, blowing shit up to the tune of insane guitar solos. Seriously, words just don't do this game justice. 

[video=youtube;QIMDOdi1fME]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QIMDOdi1fME[/video]

And some others...

Ace Combat 2 - Bear Tracks 
Ace Combat 2 - El Dorado
Ace Combat 2 - Aim High
Ace Combat 2 - Fire Away
Ace Combat 2 - Rising High
Ace Combat 2 - Night and Day
Ace Combat 2 - Fire Youngman


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;0kcF7E69C6Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0kcF7E69C6Q#t=17[/video]


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;jVL9AWfh6OU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jVL9AWfh6OU[/video]


----------



## Milo (Nov 17, 2013)

[video=youtube;zah19RJJ2EQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zah19RJJ2EQ[/video]


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 18, 2013)

Platinum star for Milo

And they put this in the Phantasy Star Online 2 Halloween even quest. You had to defend a cake shop in a desert against Darkers. I didn't know what it was from and my Sega fiend friend posted it. SO unfitting, but Sega always knew where unfitting music works and how to make music be BAD and good. 

[video=youtube;g4K52atfgfY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g4K52atfgfY[/video]


----------



## TransformerRobot (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;AeojmdpblUo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeojmdpblUo[/video]

^
Makes me want to kick someone's ass for some reason.


----------



## john_shadowblade (Nov 19, 2013)

I'll out and admit that I didn't go through this whole thread. I don't have that much time on my hands, but please let me nerd out here for a sec.

The question of best video game music is quite board.  And honestly it shouldn't be looked at that way. I've seen alot of songs on here that would fit action games perfectly in their own right, but in a different game, even from the same genre, might not convey the right aesthetics. For an example take any one of these songs and put it on while exploring around in minecraft. Chances are something will feel off. Not bad per say, but off. Even taking Mortal Kombat's music in Streetfighter would cause a disconnect in some cases.

Sorry about that, but I'm working on becoming a developer so I've been looking into these things.

Now I'm going to just toss in a song I like. The ending theme to Bastion. Setting Sail, Coming Home
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDflVhOpS4E

In my opinion it just punctuates the feelings conveyed through the story perfectly.


----------



## Dictator Lister (Nov 19, 2013)

[video=youtube;rAa06tjWNQ8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAa06tjWNQ8[/video]


----------



## Rheumatism (Nov 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;FYXuVNM5nGo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYXuVNM5nGo[/video]


----------



## pixelfetish8 (Nov 24, 2013)

Golden sun, the two game boy advance games, some of the most beautiful songs i heard from a video game <3


----------



## Rhee (Nov 26, 2013)

[video=youtube;TGO72jL7veU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TGO72jL7veU[/video]


----------



## CharmyChu (Dec 6, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WcHQGiz6b8g


----------



## tmtakumi (Dec 8, 2013)

The entire OST of Ace Combat 5
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uL4RBZV7Wjc

/eargasm


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Dec 8, 2013)

I really like all the music made by Nobuo Uematsu, it's magnificent
[video=youtube_share;2WL4SGO85Uk]http://youtu.be/2WL4SGO85Uk[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 8, 2013)

Frozen Synapse has excellent music. It is THE soundtrack I turn to when I need something while drawing/playing stuff.
[video=youtube;Tes542CoQ5E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tes542CoQ5E&list=PL32AC7C4C29AA8784[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 8, 2013)

[video=youtube;QC3yd2mTdFY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QC3yd2mTdFY[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Dec 12, 2013)

[yt]y3RurU0snuo[/yt]

No one told me this game had any sort of redeeming quality.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Dec 12, 2013)

[video=youtube;2CaX0A8b258]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CaX0A8b258[/video]

Add this to my list of favorite boss musics.

I like the original song, but the remake version sounds a lot better.


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Dec 15, 2013)

[video=youtube;-rfhi6I84hM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rfhi6I84hM[/video]
I think I've won this non-contest.


----------



## SirRob (Dec 21, 2013)

[yt]xSszzhDPhyc[/yt]


----------



## rex1431ify (Dec 26, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H-3LbxYD08c


----------



## Wolverliskin (Dec 29, 2013)

The old Sim Cities have some good music 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NYlwwFiEbI&list=PLC5420F3011982070


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 31, 2013)

This. Song. Its so _boss._
Kingdom Hearts for one of the best game soundtracks out there:
[video=youtube;EVynqzlTHN8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EVynqzlTHN8[/video]


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 31, 2013)

[video=youtube;pl_9EJrFqPU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pl_9EJrFqPU[/video]


----------



## JakeSolow (Jan 1, 2014)

Hey, not sure if anyone has already posted these, but theres like 40 pages and the search isnt showing anything, sooo....
Anyways, I love a lot of videogames, but one of my "big three" alltime favorite games is Metroid Prime. If you haven't played it, I highly reccomend it for a multitude of reasons. However, it is worth noting that Prime had an exceptionally well orchestrated soundtrack. Here are two of my favorites:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZbbUv1hz6mE (Phendrana Drifts)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LudFV61zsaw (Crashed Frigate Orpheon (underwater))


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 1, 2014)

Max Payne 2:
http://youtu.be/JrLqn6Nq5ZI

/thread


----------



## odysee (Jan 5, 2014)

The whole bioshock infinite sound track


----------



## TransformerRobot (Jan 10, 2014)

[video=youtube;Wi7Z7D58gj8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wi7Z7D58gj8[/video]


----------



## Kamek_Sans (Feb 11, 2014)

Well, it works ^u^


----------



## Falafox (Feb 11, 2014)

Ezio's family- Assasain Creed 2
Beatiful.

And Dark Souls boss theme, you know shit is going down when you start to hear it.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 12, 2014)

Etrian Odyssey's music is pretty boss. Yuzo Koshiro did a fantastic job on it, and I usually let the boss fights drag on just to listen to the theme while doing bad air guitar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cw6Wc3VzNzE

Also, Final Fantasy 6's Forever Rachel always bums me to no point, yet also kinda does give me a little glimmer of hope when I feel already down : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MM1xWXsPXFQ


----------



## BronwynMendoza (Feb 12, 2014)

Actually love the music of Super Frog from the Amiga 1200, very retro and fun


----------



## Harmonic Revelations (Feb 19, 2014)

Anything composed by Tomohito Nishiura, especially the Dark Chronicle soundtrack.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Feb 19, 2014)

OH YUSS ! My favorite track from Tropical Freeze has finally been uploaded ! Here it is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jwDeXSLQC2k

I love the 90's vibe ♥


----------



## SirRob (Feb 24, 2014)

[yt]yRh2-SSXycc[/yt]


----------



## Ra the Fun God (Feb 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;yykLUiCgK8c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yykLUiCgK8c[/video]


----------



## Migoto Da (Feb 26, 2014)

I've grown increasingly interested in the Culdcept OST...


----------



## Ohyoupokedme (Mar 5, 2014)

Mine has to be "Alive Inside" from The Walking Dead.  That or the credits song, "In The Water" by Anadel.

_Alive Inside _is just a simple one minute music loop, but the genius of a composer (can't remember his name and I'm to lazy to look it up) knows the right moments to play it and give the game such an emotional impact, making the subtle music nearly heart wrenching, especially if you've played through the entire game.  The Walking Dead Season One has by far my favorite music, some of which I play on my phone at night so I can fall asleep.

_Alive Inside: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFo9whvbx4Q

_


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 5, 2014)

I'd have to say some of the Portal 2 soundtrack is my favorite. Especially that one from the main menu where you see the broken facility background with a turret cube. A really ominous track.

I also really like Minecraft music. Surprisingly funny to hear calm or happy music when killing people. Also, that nether music. It sends shivers through your spine.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Mar 5, 2014)

Everything Jake Kaufman does ♥ https://soundcloud.com/virtjk/shovel-knight-ost-clockwork?in=virtjk/sets/shovel-knight-january-2014 (this one especially)


----------



## Shade_Winters (Mar 5, 2014)

Such a list.  Elder Scrolls series music, Fallout Series music. some from Planetside.


----------



## Hooky (Mar 6, 2014)

I wouldn't say it's the best, but Pokemon Red has a very nostalgia-inducing soundtrack.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 9, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFIQI1yT838&t=3m21s

Literally drooling


----------



## Ramblik (Mar 9, 2014)

Definetly Fallout 3, I already knew the OST of it by heart before I even played the game :>
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-DbQBx8FZM


----------



## Milo (Mar 9, 2014)

[video=youtube;fKxdZfF8ndY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKxdZfF8ndY[/video]


----------



## Mazaar (Mar 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;fnfKI57-fDA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnfKI57-fDA[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Mar 26, 2014)

[video=youtube;TQrVt96wqlo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TQrVt96wqlo[/video]


----------



## ProudToBeAFurry (Mar 26, 2014)

I've heard a lot of amazing video game music in the past. I just cant get my mind around what music from what game is the best. :/


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 26, 2014)

ELECTRONIC SUPER JOY.


----------



## GeekyFerret (Mar 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;tcg6KvcUkys]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcg6KvcUkys[/video]


----------



## AsKi (Apr 1, 2014)

Anything from Kelly Bailey(Half-Life,Portal).


----------



## Antronach (Apr 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;jr7xjxZ6J8w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jr7xjxZ6J8w[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Apr 1, 2014)

So far I've seen only Skyboundterror mentioning UT2004, the whole soundtrack kicks ass IMO.

[video=youtube;Pf-dddhIVCE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pf-dddhIVCE[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 1, 2014)

UT2004's music becomes that much better when you add the one-liner taunts, death cries, and Shock Rifle combo explosions into the equation.

[video=youtube;SzI7DLR0DPU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzI7DLR0DPU[/video]


----------



## Feathermouse (Apr 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;wMntblDX0Bg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wMntblDX0Bg[/video]

Chrono Cross. Hands down, will forever be my favorite game, both for story and the music. 

The musiccccccccc.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

The most badass song I've ever heard in a video game: Bring 'Em Down, by Lostprophets, on the XBOX 360 game Forza Horizon. Here's the music video, which is also pretty badass.

[video=youtube;-P-QpZcOu-A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-P-QpZcOu-A[/video]


----------



## Migoto Da (Apr 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;UNJAKLe_o2c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UNJAKLe_o2c[/video]

All of BlazBlue: Chronophantasma's OST is amazing.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;eHNNUnIxhXY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHNNUnIxhXY[/video]


----------



## sebas2191 (Apr 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;W8Ps6O9TXXk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8Ps6O9TXXk[/video]

Breath of Fire 4's OST is HORRIBLY underrated.

Just this score here... the first time you hear it, it's the perfect idyllic village theme. So peaceful and relaxing.

Then, the next time you hear it, it plays during Mami's sacrifice...not a single note was changed on the score... yet in this new context it sounds sad and heartwrenching... a simple woman who wanted to live a simple life with the man she loved, and despite knowing it wouldn't be possible, she still wanted to believe....damn my eyes get teary just from remembering this game >_<


----------



## Fiab (Apr 7, 2014)

Castlevania

Out of all the ones I could think of, it was between this one and the Protoman theme from Megaman 3, but yeah.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 7, 2014)

Everything in this video. All. My. Feels.

[video=youtube;w3QY2C-sd1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w3QY2C-sd1I[/video]


----------



## Migoto Da (Apr 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;2Pfbv0Ay7qY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pfbv0Ay7qY[/video]


I can't get over this. This was the majority of my PS2 days.


----------



## Jess2449 (Apr 9, 2014)

Tbh the only game music that ever moved me where from the metal gear solid series. 

Heaven's divide, calling to the night, sins of the father. They were all so beautiful and emotional making the story and cutscenes so much more beautiful.
[video=youtube;VQzgI6xJEH0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQzgI6xJEH0[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;gku4V5IhZ-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gku4V5IhZ-M[/video]

Tri was my first MH game, and the first monster I hunted was the Great Jaggi in the Colosseum. It was exhilarating thanks to this music.


----------



## Pujot (Apr 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;y8RXp03wxRY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8RXp03wxRY[/video]


----------



## Auramaru (Apr 28, 2014)

I'm fairly sure that *Super Hexagon's* music is the only reason people play the game.  It's a really great set of electronic songs that make you just want to keep going 

[video=youtube;jigRSeRYMzA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jigRSeRYMzA[/video]


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;KGHA9oO1Ybg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGHA9oO1Ybg[/video]


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;RyoMQg3d5cs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RyoMQg3d5cs[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Apr 29, 2014)

[yt]4t-vuufo39Q[/yt]

Mario Tennis was more epic than it had any right to be.


----------



## Theralth (Apr 30, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;80XAJKqRU9k]http://youtu.be/80XAJKqRU9k[/video]

One of the best pieces of video game music that I know myself, I've played a ton of games and study music, and I haven't come across many other things that can top this. All the build up in this is thrilling, and very fitting considering the situation this plays in in the game.


----------



## Greatodyer (Apr 30, 2014)

When I first heard this, I was blown away.

[video=youtube;0uAsD6lQV1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uAsD6lQV1I[/video]


----------



## Milo (May 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;6miaTf1gF4g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6miaTf1gF4g[/video]


----------



## Greatodyer (May 1, 2014)

The Groom...that damn Groom...

[video=youtube;OjwVHrn_CoU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjwVHrn_CoU[/video]


----------



## Taralack (May 1, 2014)

Not sure if I posted this before, but Dropchord has an awesome soundtrack
[video=youtube;MjVGF5ZXiCQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjVGF5ZXiCQ[/video]


----------



## Greatodyer (May 1, 2014)

[video=youtube;pJXAx_5Qky4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJXAx_5Qky4[/video]


----------



## RabidLynx (May 11, 2014)

When I was a young'un, I played Goldeneye 007 all the time and I would pause the game for hours just to hear this
[video=youtube;VCc_v5B26wI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VCc_v5B26wI[/video]

Although it doesn't sound right without the random static noise every once in a while


----------



## Tremodo (May 11, 2014)

DDR has some great music, specially anything by Naoki Maeda


----------



## NekoFox08 (May 12, 2014)

[video=youtube;oi-n6rW3KSc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oi-n6rW3KSc[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;gXwaDpVtoRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXwaDpVtoRs[/video]


----------



## Torrijos-sama (May 14, 2014)

[yt]igVxjCecmEg[/yt]

[yt]0ojLLvgJJXg[/yt]

[yt]1stW0J7Myew[/yt]

[yt]SDnrkLTXMaA[/yt]

[yt]1-6iGqQvMVg[/yt]

[yt]iWbUtdx827g[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 14, 2014)

[video=youtube;P_QJYmy_V44]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_QJYmy_V44[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (May 16, 2014)

A very nice selection of retro songs, Torrijos Sama



Torrijos-sama said:


> [yt]igVxjCecmEg[/yt]
> 
> [yt]0ojLLvgJJXg[/yt]
> 
> ...


----------



## duddy1 (May 17, 2014)

The Sonic series has definitely had its share of AWESOME soundtracks. My favorite would have to be the main theme of Sonic Adventure...Open Your Heart by Crush 40. Its a rock song :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 20, 2014)

[video=youtube;BkBaq79X1kY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkBaq79X1kY[/video]


----------



## gothaman (May 22, 2014)

hmm...for relaxing video game music, I would refer to when the moon's reaching out stars from persona 3. its so soothing.
[video=youtube_share;VpNhxUIMXug]http://youtu.be/VpNhxUIMXug[/video]


----------



## gothaman (May 22, 2014)

... or even the poem for everyones souls
[video=youtube_share;8Zz1r1WCHvw]http://youtu.be/8Zz1r1WCHvw[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;CGyeWIGDXlc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGyeWIGDXlc&amp;index=10[/video]


----------



## gothaman (May 22, 2014)

...how is that relaxing?


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;RccpthPtY-s]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RccpthPtY-s[/video]


gothaman said:


> ...how is that relaxing?


Because it's awesome.


----------



## CharmyChu (May 22, 2014)

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=a0P-qtHHKf8 N's Farewell- Pokemon Black/White
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=4HPw60uvEHg Wonder Boy 3- Side Crawler's Dance
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LAn5_G_eD8w Super Paper Mario- Castle Black ( I always thought this sounded like something from the Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy)


----------



## Python Blue (May 29, 2014)

I much prefer the soundtracks to older games. That being said, here is one of my favorites from the late '90s.

[video=youtube;_SI3JZ00OlE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SI3JZ00OlE[/video]


----------



## DrDingo (May 29, 2014)

I remember really liking this theme when it played early on in Borderlands 2.
[video=youtube;TPWb8JzuhRs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TPWb8JzuhRs[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;QA1ZGE9X2u4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QA1ZGE9X2u4[/video]


----------



## AsKi (Jun 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;Xt2sbtvBuk8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt2sbtvBuk8[/video]
I LOVE THIS ONE TO DEATH!!


----------



## Distorted (Jun 2, 2014)

About the best thing to come out of this evil game. 

[video=youtube;NFrcmJQencc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NFrcmJQencc[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;2B4dUXRQUsM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2B4dUXRQUsM[/video]


----------



## dogit (Jun 4, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has put this up already but I love this 
  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nahsjvs3Ay8


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;7G_irFHlN1M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7G_irFHlN1M[/video]


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 4, 2014)

Mario Kart 8 has some _amazing _music. The main theme, Moo Moo Meadows, Electrodome, Bowser's Castle (That guitar!), Cloudtop Cruise...
Seriously, having an orchestral, Mario Galaxy style soundtrack was a great idea. I won't spoil what the music sounds like, but Cloudtop Cruise will definitely bring back memories of a certain garden in space...


----------



## Ayattar (Jun 5, 2014)

Red Alert 2, no single doubt about it

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqZ4ZonQb9U

But currently I'm really into DMC OST

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3NwN966EeU


----------



## SirRob (Jun 5, 2014)

[yt]hpuToXNesk0[/yt]


----------



## Milo (Jun 6, 2014)

I can't believe I forgot this games soundtrack. I love that this game was so indie, that even the drums in this song were literally people banging on chairs and cardboard boxes

[video=youtube;aHId6LIPVd4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHId6LIPVd4[/video]


----------



## Awzee (Jun 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;9WqwFhX6Cqg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqwFhX6Cqg[/video]

This. :3


----------



## Inpw (Jun 7, 2014)

Milo said:


> I can't believe I forgot this games soundtrack. I love that this game was so indie, that even the drums in this song were literally people banging on chairs and cardboard boxes.



Was thinking about the World of Goo soundtrack the other day. Is pretty cool in it's own way.


I'm surprised no one mentioned Black Mesa Source... One of the best soundtracks IMO. And all this effort for a mod!

[video=youtube;3C7TXzeMaBI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3C7TXzeMaBI[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

dogit said:


> I don't know if anyone has put this up already but I love this
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nahsjvs3Ay8



Indeed. Prof. Layton has awesome music.


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 8, 2014)

I'm a sucker for crazy Japanese game music:

http://youtu.be/iMH49ieL4es


----------



## Esper Husky (Jun 10, 2014)

Whenever talking about "best video game music," this is always the first track that always comes to mind for some reason:

hepatica #3 ~ Xenosaga Episode III
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uV_g76ThygI

( Not totally sure why; I love the track, and the moment / scene / etc., but it's not like my absolute top fave, so... )

-------

Another delicious one:

Wicked Flight ~ Bravely Default
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHeuR_bC9GM

-------

Last one:

The Edge of Green ~ Radiant Historia
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ICvr93Bz1S4


----------



## Ijiek (Jun 19, 2014)

All the games I've played, I'm pretty sure I'm leaving something just as good out.

But I am definitely set on *Deus Ex soundtrack* 
--------
Deus Ex - Oceanlab Complex 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flPbIxVDXd8
__________
But I know they're so many more games soundtrack that are amazing.


----------



## Nekokami (Jun 19, 2014)

For some reason, I loved Pokemon HeartGold and SoulSilver's soundtrack.
There's the peacefulness of Lavender Town and the National Park, the energy of Victory Road, and the badassery of Red's theme and Arceus' theme. Plus Silver's out-of-battle theme is pretty cool.
I'm a sucker for Pokemon...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;eqKQf7oIIxg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eqKQf7oIIxg[/video]


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Jun 21, 2014)

These songs are addicting! Go Unlosing Ranger!! Each theme is only about 2 minutes long, but man I love this game!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMrpRrLa66g

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CS1NWxIRWuE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WTBHtVZNMjs
[/URL]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;kp1B1uTELbo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kp1B1uTELbo[/video]


----------



## TheTimidFox (Jun 21, 2014)

VVVVVV has a great chiptune soundtrack, but this is the best imo
[video=youtube;yv_lcgLFJmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yv_lcgLFJmc[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;hcIj1Q9YgqU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcIj1Q9YgqU[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Jun 27, 2014)

Dark Souls is awesome if you like moody epic arrangements
http://youtu.be/ffLbdhP0auc


----------



## eve (Jun 27, 2014)

The soundtrack to Shovel Knight is pretty sick

[video=youtube;89qsN44Yo-Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89qsN44Yo-Q[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jun 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;svzMK33PMUk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svzMK33PMUk[/video]

Blood... I will never forget you.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;PkhHLxcbrfc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PkhHLxcbrfc[/video]


----------



## Hooky (Jul 2, 2014)

It may have been posted previously but I have to praise the music of Bioshock: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qnn_UKKNv5c .


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 2, 2014)

[video=youtube;ERBeVJtro6c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ERBeVJtro6c[/video]


----------



## Romeor (Jul 5, 2014)

I find the Shining Force II soundtrack to be the most angelic, in my opinion. Like in Lively Town.


[video=youtube;__lfMKhWKOE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__lfMKhWKOE[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;EB5mHEtnYJk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EB5mHEtnYJk[/video]


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 7, 2014)

2nd game I've ever played.
[video=youtube;H37aEEzPfuo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H37aEEzPfuo[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 7, 2014)

[video=youtube;6nVgROWsnaw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nVgROWsnaw[/video]


----------



## Casual Cat (Jul 8, 2014)

If you haven't heard broken age's soundtrack, please do yourself a favor and give it a listen. It's all composed by Peter McConnell, the same genius who did the music for Monkey Island (!!!), Psychonauts, and Sam and Max, among other things.

[video=youtube;6OEi76hJafw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OEi76hJafw[/video]


----------



## Milo (Jul 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;e056R97svz8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e056R97svz8[/video]


----------



## Saga (Jul 8, 2014)

If it hasn't been posted yet

[video=youtube;x7ok5AV7ZrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7ok5AV7ZrM[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;xb--ibjz688]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb--ibjz688[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;gM09j6C2sz4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gM09j6C2sz4[/video]


----------



## Gaymer1991 (Jul 10, 2014)

Idk. I feel super loyal to my halo 3 orchestral pieces. I mean, The Halo series as a whole beautifully showcased strings and pianos, my favorites. The beauty of the Halo theme (coupled with gregorian chanting? Yes please!) to the power of "one final effort" from Halo 3. Sadly Martain O'Donnel stuck with Bungie instead of sticking with Halo. So Halo 4 music was no where... Sorry, got a little off track there.

he exact opposite is Mass Effect 3 with beautiful piano coupled with pounding brass. Never thought I could enjoy brass instruments that much.

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=pTi7LrXxbOI

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=txQYTlZFz-M

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=TLxv_g_zQkY


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;_TjgySdXTu0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TjgySdXTu0[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;A0igWoouzxA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A0igWoouzxA[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2014)

[video=youtube;EblknNNUcKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EblknNNUcKw[/video]


----------



## noa. (Jul 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;Q6-oTtkxpsc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6-oTtkxpsc[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jul 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;cPXXWvtp294]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPXXWvtp294[/video]

Rather short, but the pacing is perfect.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 16, 2014)

[video=youtube_share;DVcyZ_TtLhI]http://youtu.be/DVcyZ_TtLhI[/video]

All of EarthBound's music is just... wow. I love the percussion rhythms, the funky bass, all the electronica vibes... They claim to be the first game to employ string bending in their music. How about that?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 16, 2014)

[video=youtube;go1c27M4r5E]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=go1c27M4r5E[/video]


----------



## jtrekkie (Jul 21, 2014)

I miss Marty O'Donnell.


----------



## Esper Husky (Jul 21, 2014)

[video=youtube;kOeE-i3b-Vs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOeE-i3b-Vs[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;3CchzBh9Jxc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3CchzBh9Jxc[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;WRNdp6t4oeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRNdp6t4oeU[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;tHPWkMd_5OU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHPWkMd_5OU[/video]


----------



## Kocyra (Jul 24, 2014)

I like the Minecraft and Terraria soundtracks 
Skyrim also has some pretty neat music

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTrYqas2M-s

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LkDRNi8B0XQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AkwI1g5U5PE


----------



## xKraedyn (Jul 24, 2014)

Still one of the best themes for a war game.
[video=youtube;szzZQwawELc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=szzZQwawELc[/video]


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Jul 24, 2014)

One of the best video game songs consisting 'mostly' of sex noises for the vocal drop V: lol

[video=youtube;sBKAB-K83eQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sBKAB-K83eQ[/video]


----------



## Fyresale (Jul 24, 2014)

The Rogue Galaxy soundtrack is definitely one of my top favorites.

[video=youtube;g9JkD0zt1ts]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9JkD0zt1ts[/video]



XCountryBoyX68w said:


> Still one of the best themes for a war game.



Ah, the memories.~


----------



## happyhapp (Jul 26, 2014)

Fantasy Zone 1&2


----------



## FerretXing (Jul 28, 2014)

I really like the OSTs from Hotline Miami, Prototype and Watch Dogs


----------



## Milo (Jul 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;eB7j0RxJ1kU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7j0RxJ1kU[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;ixR9kOAR3ZY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ixR9kOAR3ZY[/video]

Dragon Quest V isn't the only game in the series with great music.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;AYX3DWq7mAk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AYX3DWq7mAk&amp;index=40[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Jul 29, 2014)

[video=youtube;QotsF7BMM50]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QotsF7BMM50[/video]

This theme right here makes Captain Scarlett or Borderlands 2 GOTY worth the extra money.


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 3, 2014)

HALO!!!
[video=youtube;BSqm5Id6Hw0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSqm5Id6Hw0[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Aug 15, 2014)

[yt]PC8wz2O0wDo[/yt]


----------



## Sinser Woulfie (Aug 19, 2014)

Shadow of the colossus - The Opened way
Zelda: Twilight Princess - Hyrule Field
Golden Sun - Battle Theme
Golden Sun - Boss Battle Theme
Super Smash Bros. - Tetris Type A
Star Fox (For gamecube) - Space Battlefield
And many others I forgot.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Aug 19, 2014)

Not sure if I've posted this one before (my memory sucks).

[video=youtube;_wKVv0WMnj8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wKVv0WMnj8[/video]

Simple, but effective. I can't think of a more fitting song for blasting through hordes of aliens while reminding the world what a badass gun-toting hulk you are.


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 19, 2014)

[video=youtube;QvISdbcf-js]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvISdbcf-js[/video]

Pokemon Colosseum could have legitimately been its own series, imo. It touched areas the main series games wouldn't, but unfortunately two (fantastic) games were all we got. If they ever made a third, I'll buy whatever console it's on.


----------



## Sar (Aug 23, 2014)

Found this through an animation on FA. This freakin rules!
[yt]y-qBZKtG4TI[/yt]


----------



## Wapitisaurus90 (Aug 23, 2014)

Milo said:


> [video=youtube;eB7j0RxJ1kU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eB7j0RxJ1kU[/video]



If you didn't know, that's just a song from Kirby Super Star.  And actually, the song can be traced back further...either to Kirby Adventure, Kirby's Dreamland 2, or Kirby's Dreamland.  I think it's the beach theme of the latter.

Anyway, The Legend of Zelda: Skyward Sword had some pretty darn good dungeon and boss music, but I have to say that I have probably never heard a game with as good of a soundtrack as Final Fantasy XIII.  The music in that game is just unreal.


----------



## xoyeno9581 (Aug 25, 2014)

[video=youtube;0pdBMJ0dHoM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pdBMJ0dHoM[/video]

<3


----------



## Crumble (Aug 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;VOC0ig2Rk1g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VOC0ig2Rk1g[/video]

It's short, but I love it.


----------



## Milo (Aug 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;O7n8MJ_aZlE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O7n8MJ_aZlE[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Aug 28, 2014)

[video=youtube;iSHTjAUyf1w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSHTjAUyf1w[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Sep 3, 2014)

[video=youtube;4hJ8-1ktpl8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hJ8-1ktpl8[/video]

Three songs here from the MOTHER 3 album. Porky's Porkies and 



Spoiler



King Porky's


 two battle themes.


----------



## Seasondeer (Sep 4, 2014)

It's been months since it came out, but I'm still losing it over the Shovel Knight soundtrack. Best use of 16 and 32 bit music that I've heard in a long time ^_^.


----------



## Lyris (Sep 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;ZcvJ8nzxH8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcvJ8nzxH8c[/video]

no competition!


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Sep 4, 2014)

[video=youtube;kwRnGuSZaWM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kwRnGuSZaWM[/video]

A new challenger approaches! V:


----------



## Skyder117 (Sep 8, 2014)

I actually collect a lot of videogame OST's one I keep coming back to would be the Spec Ops: The Line soundtrack. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c3q_d9E8ejc
I recommend BATTLE06_FULLMIX as one of the best in the set.


----------



## -SHINY- (Sep 21, 2014)

The best video game music is this......


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2014)

SirRob said:


> [yt]PC8wz2O0wDo[/yt]


Fucking weak

[video=youtube;U_FM-z8LsMw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_FM-z8LsMw[/video]


----------



## Kino-Fisk (Oct 15, 2014)

Is this about best game music or most relaxing game music? lol 

Final Fantasy VI, Paper Mario 64, and Halo (all of them) are my favorite game soundtracks.


----------



## Baka94 (Oct 26, 2014)

Here are couple of my favourites:
Crisis Force - Stage 4
Summer Carnival 92 ~ Recca - Hyde
Touhou Hisouten - Lunatic Eyes ~ Invisible Full Moon
Castlevania: Symphony of the Night - Wandering Ghosts
Super Metroid - Rocky Maridia

There are many others, but I don't want to make a wall of links, so I just put in a few.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Oct 30, 2014)

Best OST of all times. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=juOB-IbCwJc


----------



## Kaedal (Oct 30, 2014)

Jesper Kyd's work on Assassin's Creed 2, hands down, is some of the best I've ever heard.

Assassin's Creed 2 - Ezio's Family
Assassin's Creed 2 - Venice Rooftops

For something slightly older, Michiel Van Der Bos, Alexander Brandon along with Dan Gardopee did an excellent job on the Deus Ex soundtrack;

Deus Ex - UNATCO (Michiel Van Der Bos)
Deus Ex - Naval Base (Dan Gardopee)
Deus Ex - Versalife (Alexander Brandon)


----------



## PantherGus (Nov 3, 2014)

I'd have to say Utada Hikaru for the Kingdom Hearts series.  She is quite the looker, too.


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 5, 2014)

[video=youtube;zlptO0axoP4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlptO0axoP4[/video]

hahahahahaha  The instructor's face is priceless.


----------



## Moonlight_Addlington (Nov 25, 2014)

Without a doubt it's the theme song from Tomb Raider III. Man, that game was my childhood.
 Anyway, before I become overrun by nostalgia, here's the link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8IHzz576CI


----------



## Fmily (Nov 26, 2014)

I would have to say that the best sound track that there is in a video game would have to be in the red dead redemption game. If you like that kind of music, then there is nothing better than that! (in my opinion at least.) I can listen to that in the background for hours.
Here is a link if you want to listen to it.  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6tcs0_NAUI


----------



## Twylyght (Nov 30, 2014)

Man, this is catchy!

[video=youtube;iVOoelIw4sY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iVOoelIw4sY[/video]


----------



## martha75 (Dec 1, 2014)

great music! thanks!


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 8, 2014)

[video=youtube;Yis2SN4okbA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yis2SN4okbA[/video]

Nostalgia trip aaaaahhhh. This is one loop I can listen to for hours.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 8, 2014)

I can't decide between the following 3: Final Fantasy 6, Dragon Warrior 3 or the original 2 Pokemon game gens (I do NOT like all this "enhanced" crap music from the remakes of the older Pokemon games and it was one of my biggest gripes about the GSC remakes in particular, so much disappoint). I guess if I absolutely had to order them, it'd be in the above order just because the games themselves were just that little bit better than the next.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm such a nerdburger for this~ but I absolutely love the Metal Gear Solid series' vocal tracks.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PXkgn3QUA2w

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQzgI6xJEH0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aHQnDTd1y4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEvQfz4V4lI

They do Snake Plissken proud C:


----------



## SirRob (Dec 8, 2014)

[yt]XyxSABZolCQ[/yt]

I love hardcore music like this


----------



## darkwolf91 (Dec 10, 2014)

Say what you will about the endings but damn was the music good at setting the tone for the last one.
[video=youtube;-6RHg-BCk0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6RHg-BCk0g[/video]


----------



## Darazu (Dec 23, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ROKcr2OTgws 

Chrono Cross has had the most impact on my life. This game was a huge part of my childhood, and it's soundtrack is a huge part of my life. I listen to it a lot for whatever reason, something about it makes me keep going back to it.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 23, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## Keetoo (Dec 27, 2014)

I agree with Halo and Mass Effect (ugh the feels) great soundtracks.
I like Firefall soundtrack too. One of my favorites are:

[video=youtube;4y_kcqxJfIQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4y_kcqxJfIQ[/video]


----------



## foxtorres (Dec 27, 2014)

FF6 ... the whole OST! but this... IS EPIC!
[video=youtube;WFplIleCuVg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFplIleCuVg[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 27, 2014)

[video=youtube;J3I4KxzgIi4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J3I4KxzgIi4&list=PLzikaKxyKgvHj9Rqczr40GfQvD-r8Fo4v&index=1[/video]
It's a stunning, phenomenal soundtrack that captures the mood of the game perfectly.


----------



## foxtorres (Dec 27, 2014)

Holy shit I forgot about that game.


----------



## AphelionWolf (Dec 28, 2014)

For best music, I'd say either music from  the Mass Effect series or the Halo series.

For relaxing music, I'd have to say some of the music from Dust: An Elysian Tail is usually pretty calming to me.

For both, look up some of the soundtracks from Civilization. They're pretty good.


----------



## Pingouin7 (Dec 28, 2014)

-snip-


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Dec 31, 2014)

[video=youtube;L983ORZ89a8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L983ORZ89a8[/video]

AH YEEEEAH


----------



## Art Vulpine (Dec 31, 2014)

Recently one of my favorite songs comes from Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel entitled "Helio."

[video=youtube;vYalkVc3eZI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYalkVc3eZI&amp;list=FLjO-KZZOpnmyjbSuoM7rEaQ&amp;index=5[/video]


----------



## 1000bluntz (Jan 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;gT5lZEl0KhQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gT5lZEl0KhQ&amp;list=PLED07D7ADEF957788&amp;index=  13[/video]


----------



## Crunchy_Bat (Jan 6, 2015)

Long and awesome, here is Girlltalks "All Day"

https://soundcloud.com/walt74/girl-talk-all-day

Great for a long gaming session.
edit: woops, ignore this, thought we wer posting music to listen to while gaming, dumb bat!


----------



## dirtypaws (Jan 8, 2015)

Morenatsu had some of the best music i've heard in a while.

[yt]7Fkd5qiVpks[/yt]


----------



## shenryyr (Jan 8, 2015)

seem to have a bit different taste here, but I really _really _love playing to the music in victoria 2


[video=youtube;5TpnWMbUcd0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5TpnWMbUcd0[/video]


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Jan 8, 2015)

Throwing my bid in here for Nier. The composer actually wrote a language from scratch (or so he says - it might just be neat sounds) for the characters.

There is a TON of good music in the game, but the neatest feature is that two characters (sisters named Devola and Popola) sing the game's central motif in two different tones/lyric sets throughout the game. Each song also includes its own unique instrumentation to boot.

Near the game's climax, the two songs intertwine with a heavy drum beat to form the composition for a story crucial boss fight. It's one of my all time favorite boss songs in a game and punches home the desperation and utter emotional gravity of the journey, which at this point has spanned years and threatens to take the life of everyone the protagonist cares about.

The final song is listed below, I advise searching for "Popola nier ost" and "Devola nier ost" to get the individual motifs as well.

[video=youtube;u5xZbJDZZo4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5xZbJDZZo4[/video]


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 8, 2015)

Splatterhouse (2010 game). 
What did you expect? I'm an utter metalhead. 
**video has NSFW images** https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lCKLGlAZnZg **video has NSFW images**


----------



## duddy1 (Jan 13, 2015)

I myself have always been a fan of the music used in Sonic games. Topping my list is the ending theme of colors, though my favorite group within the franchise history is Crush 40.

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=N63qZfzDSZ8


----------



## SparkyWolf (Jan 13, 2015)

Well, now that I think about it, System shock 2 also has some AWESOME music [video=youtube;kvrdtlyUXPg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kvrdtlyUXPg[/video]

Ok, Now I have to include Fallout 3s OST also https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WGmHaMRAXuI


----------



## Clauvio (Jan 13, 2015)

dirtypaws said:


> Morenatsu had some of the best music i've heard in a while.
> 
> [yt]7Fkd5qiVpks[/yt]



agreed
speaking of vns
[video=youtube;JHpgQFdnBtM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHpgQFdnBtM[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Jan 21, 2015)

Probably posted already (I mean, it's Castlevania, it's probably been posted ten times), but I'm totally digging this. 

[yt]SQxs-WEFRJY[/yt]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jan 23, 2015)

SirRob said:


> Probably posted already (I mean, it's Castlevania, it's probably been posted ten times), but I'm totally digging this.
> 
> [yt]SQxs-WEFRJY[/yt]


[video=youtube;8tuci49S4AQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tuci49S4AQ[/video]


----------



## Naesaki (Jan 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;xrvclQWihAI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xrvclQWihAI&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Really liking the battle theme for the new tales game, Zestiria.


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Jan 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;FlgNhPf2aEU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FlgNhPf2aEU[/video]

The build-up at 1:41 gets me excited every time.


----------



## DjMoon (Jan 29, 2015)

Mine would shifty boo mansion from super mario 3d world.KK crusin from animal crossing and the staff roll legend of zelda skyward sword


----------



## Vitaly (Jan 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;f9O2Rjn1azc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9O2Rjn1azc[/video]


----------



## KrysleQuinsen (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm into Indie game's soundtrack, and this is probably the current one I like.

The Last Federation: Main Theme

Youtube one is lower quality, so listen from above is better.
[video=youtube;a0F57swsngQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0F57swsngQ[/video]

Ending song also quite good.


----------



## A-012 (Feb 4, 2015)

A song from a game that almost nobody has heard about.
[video=youtube;IEnQ_IJooik]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IEnQ_IJooik[/video]
This song is amazing.
That unearthly time signature.
Those guitars.
Even the part that starts at around 2:30 that sounds like incredibly demonic and twisted music you'd hear in an elevator.
That EVERYTHING.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 6, 2015)

[video=youtube;2Nx9wYV6kR4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Nx9wYV6kR4[/video]


----------



## Feste (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh Tropico 3. What other game sound track makes you want to rule with an iron fist while lying back on a nice beach with an umbrella drink? A Mai Tai?


[video=youtube;ZcdftzRX0S8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcdftzRX0S8[/video]


----------



## RestlessDreamer (Feb 9, 2015)

Anyone who knows me knows I'm a MASSIVE Shin Megami Tensei and Persona series fan. While the series has always had eclectic music choices (Persona focuses on JPOP; SMT main titles on drum & beat), it's actually the music from SMT: Digital Devil Saga Part 1 & Part 2 which I have always found to be the strongest in the series.

Below is one of my favorite tracks from DDS: Part 1. It includes shredded metal guitars and orchestral overtones. This is actually the track for the final boss of the Part 1. It's wonderful, in my humble opinion.

[video=youtube;OzlJo0qm-Cw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OzlJo0qm-Cw&amp;list=PL0008307CF3DC119A&amp;index=32[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 11, 2015)

[video=youtube;ngnHnidq9ig]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ngnHnidq9ig[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Feb 12, 2015)

[yt]KnLIwC713hU[/yt]

I am shamelessly into this song


----------



## Atemis (Feb 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;xweRl4LZlmo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xweRl4LZlmo[/video]

I absolutely adore the Xenoblade Chronicles sound track.


----------



## Taikugemu (Feb 12, 2015)

[video=youtube;QV3wFRy23cY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV3wFRy23cY[/video]


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

I would have to go with:
Oddworld: Abe's Oddysee
[video=youtube;_ocq9KNDHhE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ocq9KNDHhE[/video]

or

Ratchet & Clank
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1pEl-p0Qf0


----------



## Nyor (Feb 14, 2015)

Here is the Ratchet & Clank one

[video=youtube;m1pEl-p0Qf0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1pEl-p0Qf0[/video]


----------



## faux-fox (Feb 14, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E3wDezr_Amc
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-kZVwcJo6w
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ofwT1xh25v8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2g2mgjXXy1s


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 15, 2015)

Avatar (Pandora) music for relaxing, Video game music like Metal Gear Solid, Pirates Of the Carribian, and some guys like Hans Zimmer, James Horner, James Newton Howard.


----------



## JavaLeen (Feb 15, 2015)

I like to listen to video game ost while drawing on stream (normally I'm in for obsessively going for just one song or audiobooks but I have a hunch my stream company wouldn't appreciate XD) Best I've heard by now is theOST for Nier, Transistor, Giana Sisters, Elysian Tail and Guacamelee...

Let me find a few of each for your delight :>

NieR http://youtu.be/TsBX6FWJcNk
Transistor http://youtu.be/f9O2Rjn1azc
Giana Sisters http://youtu.be/M9zuxmwwGs0
Dust - an elysian tail http://youtu.be/Tp46r5HsS7U (I adore this game, played it to the end and again <3)
Guacamelee http://youtu.be/pHlUqO1GUSU

I have more osts in my library, but the ones for these games got my heart. ^^ Do give them a chance :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 15, 2015)

I imported the Kingdom Hearts 1.5 and 2.5 soundtracks and listening to The Thirteenth Reflection is so relaxing and so much fun.
[video=youtube;g2PS7IoePKw]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g2PS7IoePKw[/video]


----------



## Batty Krueger (Feb 15, 2015)

I liked a bunch in Sonic 2 and a couple in Sonic 3. Late to the thread, but screw it, its late and I'm so, effing, booooreedd. Well there's 10 seconds of boredom erased.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;qwlsuruq3bE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qwlsuruq3bE[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 15, 2015)

Silver Surfer man...
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-J0H5ah1G7A


----------



## SkyeLegs (Feb 16, 2015)

LJN Video Art


----------



## TyDye (Feb 18, 2015)

Skyrim, every song from it. #nodebate


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Feb 18, 2015)

Shadow of the Colossus. Such epic music! 
[video=youtube;4sgWbtU8oqE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4sgWbtU8oqE[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Feb 26, 2015)

[video=youtube;UimIrTjuvfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UimIrTjuvfE[/video]


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Feb 28, 2015)

TyDye said:


> Skyrim, every song from it. #nodebate


Anything by Jeremy Soule! #stillnodebate
Seriously, though, Secret of Evermore has the most beautiful soundtracks on the SNES...that WASN'T from a JRPG.


----------



## SirRob (Mar 1, 2015)

[yt]HOODrl4gES8[/yt]

No clue how I found this, didn't even realize the soundtrack was only uploaded TODAY, haha... Really love the music direction Sonic games have been going in lately.


----------



## Spicy Tuna (Mar 2, 2015)

All the music from Professor Layton is amazing, and this is my favorite track:
[video=youtube;AGIZ43S0r8g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AGIZ43S0r8g[/video]
It's everything. Catchy, soothing, haunting, epic, and one of the best displays of raw musical talent.


----------



## EN1GMAT1C (Mar 15, 2015)

[video=youtube;gKltp-EWxxE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gKltp-EWxxE[/video]

Chiptunes 4 Life.


----------



## CloudParameters (Mar 23, 2015)

[video=youtube;HAW4xlbyu28]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HAW4xlbyu28[/video]

this is literally earsex


also pretty much everything from touhou is 10/10


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;t4z82byt5mA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t4z82byt5mA[/video]


----------



## SkyboundTerror (Apr 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;6oJEicmI_Fs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6oJEicmI_Fs[/video]

One of the best themes I've heard in a long time.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 7, 2015)

[video=youtube;lpQ3bWxAgoo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lpQ3bWxAgoo[/video]


This will never get old, I swear


----------



## StarlaFox (Apr 9, 2015)

The feels!

[video=youtube;Md1lOSvswrM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Md1lOSvswrM[/video]


----------



## Inpw (Apr 9, 2015)

Senselessly killing people in a animal mask has never sounded as hypnotic and good as Hotline Miami!

[video=youtube;8HBYq5_AwJY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HBYq5_AwJY[/video]


----------



## Temril G. Korssica (Apr 10, 2015)

French crime ragtime!

[video]www.youtube.com/watch?v=mN85Yuw___A[/video]


----------



## Maugryph (Apr 11, 2015)

Mighty Switch Force 2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLj4OC3tPsU

Jake Kaufman is a genius


----------



## Biochemiphy (Apr 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;7prVkV7bFi0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7prVkV7bFi0[/video]


----------



## aeroxwolf (Apr 16, 2015)

Does anyone remember Chrono Trigger?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEGniXc7Xtc


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;vjppzGQbWOg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vjppzGQbWOg[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 16, 2015)

This is the power of Drakengard!
[video=youtube;0snxGWI-otg]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0snxGWI-otg[/video]


----------



## KushFox (Apr 17, 2015)

My favorite video game music is from Jet Grind Radio and Jet Set Radio Future.

The fact that the Beastie Boys helped work on it was amazing.

Not to mention the soothing, hilarious voice of Billy Brown as the ever amazing DJ Professor K!


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 17, 2015)

[video=youtube;qkU2FD7sf5o]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qkU2FD7sf5o[/video]


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 20, 2015)

What if we're all just Replicants?
[video=youtube;DB-M5o0kLEI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DB-M5o0kLEI[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 20, 2015)

[video=youtube;8eZav32Dwks]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8eZav32Dwks[/video]

C'mon Square, stop being sadists and release Dragon Quest X over here. I have money, is that what you want?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 20, 2015)

[yt]e9yZkmgE-m8[/yt]


----------



## Victor-933 (Apr 23, 2015)

While the music itself isn't anything spectacular, I really like the way the soundtrack is implemented in Chris Sawyer's Locomotion -- it changes as time progresses. In the 1900s the game plays ragtime piano music, including a few Joplin classics, and then slowly weaves its way through swing, jazz, rock, funk, pop and techno as the years go by.


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 23, 2015)

SirRob said:


> [yt]e9yZkmgE-m8[/yt]



I want that game so badly... My Wii U beeped an advertisement for that at me and just... =(


Victor-933 said:


> While the music itself isn't anything spectacular, I really like the way the soundtrack is implemented in Chris Sawyer's Locomotion -- it changes as time progresses. In the 1900s the game plays ragtime piano music, including a few Joplin classics, and then slowly weaves its way through swing, jazz, rock, funk, pop and techno as the years go by.



Chris Sawyer was a legend that will always be in my heart. Too bad he hasn't made a game in over 10 years-- I really hate what Atari did to Roller Coaster Tycoon 3. It was okay, but... It could have been so much better =(

EDIT: THEY BROUGHT BACK BABY PARK
My acquiring of MK8 is obligatory now


----------



## NIGHTWOLF-SLYFOX (Apr 24, 2015)

If you mean in game music then I strongly suggest Metal Gear Rising: Revengence Album. I like all of their songs.  :3


----------



## Imperial Impact (May 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;wuKWsumo3qU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wuKWsumo3qU[/video]


----------



## Gumshoe (May 1, 2015)

I consider the entire Ghost Trick soundtrack to be great.

Personal favorite of mine:
[yt]mFXOJ1mkKtI[/yt]

Edit:  I almost forgot about this amazing piece:
[yt]Cofz_YxBXa0[/yt]


----------



## AceAurora (May 2, 2015)

I always have been partial to Jet Set Radio's Soundtrack. Same goes with Hotline Miami's soundtrack. Both of those I can listen to outside of game without feeling weird for doing so.


----------



## RTDragon (May 2, 2015)

I'll leave a few of my favorites here.

[yt]fu2NC88TYjI[/yt]  [yt]ChGZaIF3nBk[/yt] [yt]pQrQEmClpWc[/yt] [yt]lW69pA4XZ0g[/yt] [yt]wUwZxRGNp_Y[/yt]


----------



## Gronix (May 4, 2015)

[video=youtube;2Uc_D20Qca0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Uc_D20Qca0[/video]

And https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJe_22XxvMI
It doesn't let me post both


----------



## shiy0 (May 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;_B64f48ewdo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_B64f48ewdo[/video]

baten kaitos anyone?
the whole soundtrack is great this just serves as example .^.


----------



## TrishaCat (May 5, 2015)

Can you handle powerful demons?
[video=youtube;GhhhsvS9CeU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GhhhsvS9CeU[/video]





RTDragon said:


> I'll leave a few of my favorites here.


I see I'm not the only one who's been in a Drakengard mood.


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (May 22, 2015)

I'm rather fond of Jesper Kyd's Unreal Tournament 3 and the first two Borderlands soundtracks (I believe he also was involved in the soundtrack for Pre-Sequel, but I don't have that one in pressed spinner myself), for moderately recent entries in the whole shebang. Nobuo Uematsu's 'Melodies Of Life' from Final Fantasy IX is a single song I dig, tu. 

-2Paw.


----------



## Balthasarx (May 31, 2015)

aeroxwolf said:


> Does anyone remember Chrono Trigger?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEGniXc7Xtc



Hah yes Chrono Trigger has my favorite music from any game.


----------



## Eggdodger (May 31, 2015)

[video=youtube;TXTo9Ck5liM]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXTo9Ck5liM[/video]

And reply to the above-- Yes, Jesper Kyd did work on the soundtrack to The Pre-Sequel. I love some of its music just as much as the other BL games


----------



## Furtaku (Jun 1, 2015)

Splatoon and Xenoblade X are recent examples of good soundtracks. Splatoon's OST is so damn unique, and the music in X is just _good_â€‹.


----------



## Wingedwolf (Jun 1, 2015)

I love the Okami soundtrack so muchhh uwu


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;0Ccpv3mz4HI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Ccpv3mz4HI[/video]


----------



## Vitaly (Jun 1, 2015)

[video=youtube;lMvAAfPs0UE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMvAAfPs0UE[/video]


----------



## SniipSnaap (Jun 5, 2015)

I remember playing Worms Armageddon when I was a very little boy, and I remember the music standing out to me. I especially like Desert, Outer Space, and Rain & Surf.


[video=youtube;VibqcceT87c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VibqcceT87c[/video]


It probably sounds better to me just because of the nostalgia, but still.


----------



## BloobewwyBunny (Jun 5, 2015)

Omg cool other people that listen to vg ost's! :3

My personal favorites are the Megaman X and DooM soundtracks. Definitely hands down Megaman X.

Currently hooked on the Bust A Groove ost. Both English and Japanese versions.


----------



## Plash (Jun 6, 2015)

Despite a dip up and down in overall quality over the years, the Sonic games actually have pretty great music. Chemical Plant's obviously a well-known one, but the soundtracks for Seaside Hill, Rooftop Run and Tropical Resort are standout tracks to me as well.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Jun 6, 2015)

Some of my favorites...

DOOM, but only the first one:
[video=youtube;0gEkNVq1ct0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0gEkNVq1ct0&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Also Quake II, dat industrial metal. <3
https://youtu.be/jY6yBTYxLko

And Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver had the best opening theme EVAR.
https://youtu.be/w2RMWWBXYbs


----------



## Ratical (Jun 7, 2015)

Every console generation has great music somewhere, but recently BlazBlue has one of the best OSTs I've heard. It's a speed-rock album that different from most VGM that's either orchestral, synth, or thrashy, and I can't stop listening to it. There's a lot of great tracks on the Chrono Phantasma soundtrack.

[video=youtube;OsEQvmD0Wpo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OsEQvmD0Wpo[/video]


----------



## Elunoir (Jun 11, 2015)

Of course Final Fantasy offers the best music, the orchestra is too good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sT9ReWDV0IU
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NZIpDJUE-tc


----------



## ssb4lucariofan (Jun 11, 2015)

Xenoblade Chronicles has probably the best game soundtrack I've heard in years. The main theme is amazing
[video=youtube;nNR-wsFAfiU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nNR-wsFAfiU[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 13, 2015)

[video]https://youtu.be/cybAa4_t7Sc[/video]


----------



## thatbeast215 (Jun 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNsOxT8vKOY idk it puts me to sleep
lol


----------



## Calemeyr (Jun 16, 2015)

Jeremy Soule's Skyrim score, Michiru Yamane's work on Symphony of the Night, and Kenji Yamamoto's music in the Metroid Prime trilogy.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm playing this and this at the same time and it is just the most amazing experience


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 22, 2015)

Rob, just....

I love you sometimes man

[video=youtube;ie5w31DtIw8]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ie5w31DtIw8[/video]


----------



## Silver64 (Jun 24, 2015)

The soundtrack to Okami was absolutley stellar. There wasn't a track on there I didn't love.


----------



## Eggdodger (Jun 24, 2015)

[video=youtube;14YHs0375tY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14YHs0375tY[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 29, 2015)

[video=youtube;gIdrcTGa3GY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=17&amp;v=gIdrcTGa3GY[/video]


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 30, 2015)

[video=youtube;IuTvz0yBoFE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=23&amp;v=IuTvz0yBoFE[/video]


----------



## Zerig (Jul 30, 2015)

last two posts are 10/10, Matt MVS is a true visionary

[video=youtube;JYHkvaD6x9I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JYHkvaD6x9I[/video]


----------



## Eggdodger (Aug 3, 2015)

Does this count?

[video=youtube;EqkESXkkJNQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EqkESXkkJNQ[/video]


----------



## Sergalmedic (Aug 3, 2015)

[video=youtube;FtR0vhXht1U]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtR0vhXht1U[/video]

From the 1993 classic that brought the world _two_ amazing soundtracks.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Aug 3, 2015)

I couldnt believe it but the Anno 2070 soundtrack is amazing.. Really amazing


----------



## SirRob (Aug 5, 2015)

[yt]YHoH91JFK_0[/yt]


----------



## Enigmaticat (Aug 5, 2015)

[video=youtube;pef9uSOg9WE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pef9uSOg9WE[/video]
Translation:
Drawn in by an unseen cold hand, 
I pass even time as it flows to eternity. 
As your eyes look away into the hazy distance, 
what is revealed to them, I cannot see. 

As the moonlight shines on my bitter cold fingers. 
Frozen tears of mine begin to flow anew. 
I look at the sky. That distant far off dream, 
it always has me in its view. 

Unafraid, I reach my hand into the darkness. 
I am at the point of no return. 
If I truly realize the person I am, 
hidden away inside my deepest memories. 

I still want to believe that you will return to me. 
Until you are with me, together in this place. 
I still want to feel until the end of time. 
The gentle loving touch of your hands on my face. 

Trapped inside this cage made of glass, 
hurt feelings held captive in the cold and icy night. 
From far beyond the infinite dark. 
There must always be a ray of light. 

I know that your eternal shining light 
will embrace me in the warmth of infinity. 
While trying to run from the pain of reality, 
I'm losing sight of what is so important to me. 

I still want to believe that you will return to me. 
Until you are with me, together in this place. 
I still want to feel until the end of time. 
The gentle loving touch of your hands on my face. 

Drawn in by an unseen cold hand, 
I pass even time as it flows to eternity. 
As your eyes look away into the hazy distance, 
what is revealed to them, I cannot see. 

What is revealed to them, I cannot see.


----------



## Luca (Aug 13, 2015)

[video=youtube;JzJlzGaQFoc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzJlzGaQFoc&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]

Risk of rain is a great game, but I think overall I've listened to the soundtrack 5 times as long as I've played the game.


----------



## Miss-Tori (Aug 14, 2015)

The music from this series is generally fantastic. Gotta love Yoko Shimomura. This is one of my favorites, however. 
[video=youtube;bXfaBUCDX1I]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bXfaBUCDX1I[/video]


----------



## Tony White (Aug 14, 2015)

both hotline miami games hands down https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=brT1aqpXeWs


----------



## Sonlir (Aug 14, 2015)

silent hill 4 the room room of angel
[video=youtube;NdXCsXcs6nA]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdXCsXcs6nA[/video]


----------



## Luccus (Aug 16, 2015)

When it comes to music that suits the game:

Nail'd: Friends an- oh. You want calm music... ok...
Alan Wake: Old Gods of Asgard - The Poet and the Muse (even though this one gets a little rocky at the end)
Overgrowth: Ambient 3


----------



## Joybit (Aug 16, 2015)

Probably a bias because Etrian Odyssey is my favorite series, but this is my go-to song for calming down:

[video=youtube;5KsUqgU9BC4]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KsUqgU9BC4[/video]


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Aug 16, 2015)

I bumped into this gem a while back. Makes me wanna get the whole game to support the guys.
[video=youtube;cJ7Z-y1viwo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJ7Z-y1viwo[/video]


----------



## Luca (Aug 16, 2015)

[video=youtube;9EApn11lFfE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EApn11lFfE&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## FrostHusky81 (Aug 16, 2015)

Best boss theme I've heard as of yet.

[video]http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=ICSk8-pJkX8[/video]


----------



## SirRob (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Skejven (Mar 1, 2016)

Planescape Torment - 



Fallout 2 - 



Gothic 2 - 



Might and Magic VI - 



Heroes of M&M IV - 



Arcanum - www.youtube.com: Arcanum: Main Theme
Shovel Knight - www.youtube.com: Shovel Knight OST - High Above the Land (The Flying Machine)
Gothic 3 - www.youtube.com: Soundtrack Gothic 3-Vista Point
LoK Soul Reaver - www.youtube.com: Legacy of Kain: Soul Reaver OST - Ozar Midrashim
Warcraft 2 - www.youtube.com: Warcraft 2 Soundtrack (Human 1)
Age of Empries - www.youtube.com: Age of Empires - The Rise of Rome Soundtrack - 05 Polyester Jammy
Homeworld - www.youtube.com: Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings / Homeworld Soundtrack
Metro Last Light - www.youtube.com: OST Metro: Last Light - Menu Theme [Enter the Metro] (Alexey Omelchuk)
The Witcher - www.youtube.com: The Witcher - Peaceful Moments
Baldur's Gate - www.youtube.com: Baldur's Gate Friendly Arms Inn music
Spore - www.youtube.com: Spore Soundtrack - Sporepedia
Warhammer Dark Omen - www.youtube.com: Dark omen soundtrack (BATTEL 1)
Paraworld - www.youtube.com: Paraworld- Main Theme
Raptor Call of Shadows - www.youtube.com: Raptor - Call of the Shadows 2010 Edition OST: Raptor 2
Knights of Honour - www.youtube.com: Knights of Honor Soundtrack - Pride or Pain
Alone in the Dark - www.youtube.com: Alone in the Dark 1 - In The Eye Of The Storm

Yeah... There are just so many great soundtracks, so I can't choose one :v


----------



## Forte (Mar 1, 2016)

This has to be my favourite game soundtrack. ->



       Everytime I listen to it. I just want to cry ;~;


----------



## Nymlus (Mar 1, 2016)

Most of my favorites have already been posted (Transistor, Planescape Torment, Okami...) so I'll just share some of the more obscure tunes on my list:





















www.youtube.com: Put a Little Bonesaw in It
www.youtube.com: Best IVGM 011 - Uplink - The Blue Valley


----------



## TJwolf123 (Mar 6, 2016)

My childhood soundtracks.


----------



## Notkastar (Mar 14, 2016)

Gonna have to be this.






I've listen to this about 80 times:
When I'm working, working out, Trying to get though something quickly, Cooking, Just because when going somewhere.

Also I extend the freaking song so I could listen to it long!
Send help. ~ ~)


----------



## Moondoggy (Mar 16, 2016)

All of Payday 2...
Ramblers get rambling


----------



## Negativist (Mar 18, 2016)

This one


----------



## FurryComputerNerd (Mar 23, 2016)

Mirror's Edge and Deus Ex: Human Revolution had some great tracks. I wonder what they'll do for the sequels...


----------



## aurathetwintails (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## X-Z-0 (Mar 24, 2016)

Ori and the Blind Forest. Too beautiful to not be mentioned.


----------



## Nicky The Husky (Mar 24, 2016)

Metal Gear Rising, while it wasnt my favorite game it did have a bunch of songs I loved.
Zelda games also are full of songs I love especially Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

The entire Metal Gear Rising soundtrack is metal as fuck. I run to it all the time.


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 1, 2016)

Nicky The Husky said:


> Metal Gear Rising, while it wasnt my favorite game it did have a bunch of songs I loved.
> Zelda games also are full of songs I love especially Ocarina of Time and Majora's Mask





ProxFox said:


> The entire Metal Gear Rising soundtrack is metal as fuck. I run to it all the time.


Metal Gear 5 has a great soundtrack too! I'm still listening to The Man Who Sold The World


----------



## ProxFox (Apr 1, 2016)

Moondoggy said:


> Metal Gear 5 has a great soundtrack too! I'm still listening to The Man Who Sold The World



I didn't even notice that someone else already had MGR. Metal Gear just has great music. I love Snake Eater and Sins of the Father. The Man Who Sold the World is great too though it's not really a metal gear track, it's a really good cover of that David Bowie song. I like when games cover older songs. Bayonetta has a great cover of Fly me to the Moon.

Also the Metal Gear song Calling to the Night is an excellent love making song that I want to lose my virginity listening to.


----------



## Moondoggy (Apr 1, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> I didn't even notice that someone else already had MGR. Metal Gear just has great music. I love Snake Eater and Sins of the Father. The Man Who Sold the World is great too though it's not really a metal gear track, it's a really good cover of that David Bowie song. I like when games cover older songs. Bayonetta has a great cover of Fly me to the Moon.
> 
> Also the Metal Gear song Calling to the Night is an excellent love making song that I want to lose my virginity listening to.


That's an interesting thought hehe ;3

But yeah the Metal Gear series is one of my favorite series of all time!


----------



## Gharn (Apr 6, 2016)

I mean I want to say hotline miami 2 but the music wasn't made for the game just pre select.  But damn. 

Also it's old now but the morrowind theme really gets to me.


----------



## Z-Mizz (Apr 10, 2016)

Gharn said:


> I mean I want to say hotline miami 2 but the music wasn't made for the game just pre select.  But damn.


Speaking of HM2:









These two are Da Best! (^o^)v

But for my fave I have to go with. *drumroll*





Jazzy NYC from Street Fighter 3! Oh the days of summer spent throwing blows with my friends.


----------



## Gharn (Apr 11, 2016)

Z-Mizz said:


> Speaking of HM2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think my favourite is easily le perv (carpenter brut is my favourite artist)  but I also love the hotline theme!


----------



## The Question Guy (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Fopfox (Apr 11, 2016)

ProxFox said:


> The entire Metal Gear Rising soundtrack is metal as fuck. I run to it all the time.



Fuck yeah man. I'm normally way into classical or classical inspired music, but listening to MGR music is just intense and makes me put my long hair to use and start head banging.

My friends and I just finished getting drunk and listening to it, singing along with the lyrics and screaming out lines from the bosses. Great times.


----------



## John the fur (Apr 11, 2016)

undertale soundtrack
(idk if someone already said it)


----------



## Dandorm (Apr 13, 2016)

While I do agree, the Metal Gear Rising soundtrack is awesome, I can never seem to find a version of the songs that are just slightly extended. I always feel like the songs are too short, I think most of them are like 2 minutes so I barely get time to enjoy one song before I'm listening to the next 

In complete contrast, I have to say one of the best soundtracks I've heard to go with a game was the Life Is Strange soundtrack, the game wouldn't be half as good if it didn't have the music they did


----------



## John the fur (Apr 13, 2016)

all the assassins creed soundtracks


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Apr 13, 2016)

Having sat through an hour of of this I do think it's worth of a mention here. The cello/piano duet is a nice mix of solemn chaos.


----------



## Tiger Socks (May 1, 2016)

I have to say... the best song and most catchy in a video game for me is Simple and Clean from KH


----------



## Tiger Socks (May 1, 2016)

Or spider dance from Undertale and Transistor OST  In circles that game was beautiful and the music in it is sooo good!


----------



## Soonie (May 1, 2016)

I would have to say this channel is probably the best music to listen to while playing games

www.youtube.com: xKito Music


----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 1, 2016)

Obscure as all hell, but an amazing listen.


----------



## Lasvicus (May 1, 2016)

The one where they sing and shit.


----------



## Lasvicus (May 1, 2016)




----------



## RinkuTheRuffian (May 1, 2016)

Lasvicus said:


> The one where they sing and shit.


?


----------



## Soonie (May 2, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> ?


Lol this is greate, pls more


----------



## All#the#fuR (May 2, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Obscure as all hell, but an amazing listen.


YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES YES


----------



## Osrik (May 8, 2016)

Well, having recently gotten around to playing Hotline Miami, I must say that I love its soundtrack, it just goes so well with the game:


----------



## Westwind (May 9, 2016)

RinkuTheRuffian said:


> Obscure as all hell, but an amazing listen.


Ah Dark Cloud. Never played the second one but the first has a special place in my heart. 

I am rather fond of Daisuke Ishiwatari myself!


----------



## Atelier (May 14, 2016)

*whispers "Cave Story" before clapping "Plantation" while slowly fading back into the darkness where forum lurkers truly thrive*

The Ace Attorney games have some pretty bitchin' tunes, especially if you like official jazz covers because they have that and it just makes me feel good inside.

Harry Gregson-Williams can tear up an orchestra from what I've heard from his MGS scores, annnnd.......that's all that's coming to mind right now because that's mostly what I've been playing and just some of the soundtracks I actually have on my laptop, but I'm sure there are others that I love that I'm missing.

It's fucking Persona. How did I forget Persona. Christ.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 14, 2016)

Slo-no version of Sanic music


----------



## Atelier (May 14, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> Slo-no version of Sanic music



Holy hell, I don't think I have ever been so uncomfortable in my entire life.


----------



## BinaryHedgehog (May 17, 2016)

Underrated 3DS gem:


----------



## Julen (May 18, 2016)

The music in hotline miami is reaaaally good. I also like some fallout 3 and 4 songs


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (May 18, 2016)

This is from Sonic 06


----------



## Sailors-Kitty (May 18, 2016)

I feel stealth games like MGS and Hitman have good music as it really gets you into that atmosphere!
However I've recently been into the Undertale music, like Spider dance, Death By Glamour and Metal crusher (Muffet and Mettatons themes)


----------



## BinaryHedgehog (May 19, 2016)

The Space Invader Extreme Games have great music. Also, this:


----------



## SkyboundTerror (May 19, 2016)

Another one to add to my list of amazing video game music.


----------



## The Question Guy (May 22, 2016)

Pretty much all of the songs on the Killing Floor Soundtrack


----------



## TidesofFate (May 22, 2016)

Dragon Age Inquisition


----------



## Kemori (May 26, 2016)

Well here's in one of my all time fav. MMo hack and slash , and the lobby theme is excellent.


----------



## DumbDeerGurl (Jun 21, 2016)

Swords And Sworcery


----------



## Shameful_Cole (Jun 24, 2016)

It must be one of the highest quality songs in a video game to date.
I'M FINE!!!


----------



## Peacewalker (Jun 25, 2016)

One of the best Videogame song from one of the best Videogame ever made


----------



## Rmania (Jun 25, 2016)

Wipeout 2097 in particular but just general Wipeout games


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 6, 2016)




----------



## Daven (Jul 8, 2016)

Ferkin loved the Silent Hill soundtrack


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 13, 2016)

Wow......I really can't decide...I guess I'll just put a random selection of three themes I like from hidden gems on different consoles:








 (seriously, how was this game not popular?!)
Oh, and before I forget:


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 14, 2016)

Has this gem been posted yet?


----------



## TeslaSkunk (Jul 29, 2016)

Im very much obsessed with this games Title Screen music right now. That and its taught me of the deep web, i will not dare venture there:


----------



## FonzieThSuperWizard (Aug 7, 2016)

Metroid Prime 2 Echoes -


----------



## Peacewalker (Aug 8, 2016)

I know, it's a classic, but nobody mentioned it (I hope,  there are too many pages)
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 8, 2016)

Peacewalker said:


> I know, it's a classic, but nobody mentioned it (I hope,  there are too many pages)
> Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater


Oh damn. I forgot all about that one. Only now did I remember that there was a Brawl version.


----------



## um_pineapplez (Aug 8, 2016)

PlusThirtyOne said:


>


ED! Expand Dong!


----------



## Peacewalker (Aug 16, 2016)

I was forgotting this beautiful piece of art (It won a grammy btw)
Civilization IV: Baba Yetu


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 16, 2016)

Might be more because of the emotional value attached to it, but Crisis Core: The Price of Freedom is a really good piece ^^


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 16, 2016)

I like browsing this thread.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 16, 2016)

Sonic R, despite being a trainwreck of a game, has some really fantastic europop soundtrack - something you would expect from some "best of" compilation of the late 90-s, rather than crappy Mario Kart clone. Vocals are cheesy, of course (which is common for europop in general), but there are also instrumental versions. And it also makes for a neat relic of time, since this is the way people don't make electronic music anymore, for better or worse.


----------



## Cockatooage (Aug 20, 2016)

Kid Icarus Uprising has some fire soundtracks.


----------



## nerdbat (Aug 20, 2016)

Cockatooage said:


> Kid Icarus Uprising has some fire soundtracks.


----------



## Maximus B. Panda (Aug 20, 2016)

*THIS IS THE BEST VIDEO GAME MUSIC! NO ARGUMENTS!*
*



*


----------



## Soren49 (Aug 23, 2016)

pretty much anything and everything from Okami.






I also really like the devil may cry soundtrack






And of course, Phoenix Wright!


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 23, 2016)

Soren49 said:


> pretty much anything and everything from Okami.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Devil May Cry had some great sound tracks back in the day . Same the quality wasn't as good for DMC!


----------



## Soren49 (Aug 23, 2016)

Dyrra said:


> Devil May Cry had some great sound tracks back in the day . Same the quality wasn't as good for DMC!


Yeah, agreed  At least the music in DMC wasn't unbearable though.


----------



## Dyrra (Aug 23, 2016)

Soren49 said:


> Yeah, agreed  At least the music in DMC wasn't unbearable though.


True, credit where credit's due, it wasn't bad. But compared to Shawn McPherson's tracks in DMC3 and catchy beats like Ultraviolet in DMC1, it doesn't compare


----------



## TomVaporeon (Sep 3, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Sep 3, 2016)

Ys I & II Chronicles. PSP port of fairly outdated and mediocre two games that were released 30 years ago, and one of the greatest and most well-produced soundtracks I ever listened in my entire life. Lots of fantastic instrumental pieces, string solos, and just "holy shit, it's beautiful" moments you just wouldn't expect from background music to some weird action RPG. It's like an orchestral VG album to end all orchestral VG albums, only integrated directly into the game instead of being sold separalety.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Sep 3, 2016)

nes games: megaman 2-5, lifeforce, contra, master blaster and batman are all really good.

pc games: unreal tournament, mdk 2 and deus ex.


----------



## Rheumatism (Sep 5, 2016)




----------



## liizardman (Sep 18, 2016)

Here are a couple of my favorites.



Spoiler: Monster Hunter Cross ~ Amatsu's Theme













Spoiler: Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate ~ Dalamadur's Theme













Spoiler: Monster Hunter 4 Ultimate ~ All of the Diva's songs













Spoiler: Radiant Historia ~ The Edge of Green











There are also a couple that I've been playing on piano lately, that I really like.



Spoiler: Okami ~ All of the songs in this playlist


----------



## Notkastar (Sep 18, 2016)

liizardman said:


> Here are a couple of my favorites.
> [/spoiler]
> 
> There are also a couple that I've been playing on piano lately, that I really like.





nerdbat said:


> Ys I & II Chronicles. PSP port of fairly outdated and mediocre two games that were released 30 years ago, and one of the greatest and most well-produced soundtracks I ever listened in my entire life. Lots of fantastic instrumental pieces, string solos, and just "holy shit, it's beautiful" moments you just wouldn't expect from background music to some weird action RPG. It's like an orchestral VG album to end all orchestral VG albums, only integrated directly into the game instead of being sold separalety.



I seriously gotta make the time to play Y's and Monster Hunter,
Their soundtracks are nothing but Awesome!

For me,
I absolutely love those jazzy tracks in video games
like:








Spoiler: Carl's Theme From BBCSE











And








Spoiler: Street Fighter V - FANG Theme


----------



## Very Hairy Larry (Sep 18, 2016)

Maximor_Bloodpanda said:


> *THIS IS THE BEST VIDEO GAME MUSIC! NO ARGUMENTS!*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It's LJN.......sooooooooooooooooooo, no. It is not.


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Sep 19, 2016)

I just love Tales of Vesperia and hearing this song just reminds me every time why this game is so awesome!


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Sep 19, 2016)

Vectorman 1 and 2 have some good electronic / disco tunes.

The soundtrack for 2 was so good, SEGA released it on CD back in the day.


----------



## Snowtail Winterfur (Sep 21, 2016)

Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time had the best music in my opinion. The music in that game still rings in my head even today.


----------



## KingTiger856 (Sep 25, 2016)

Undertale - Hopes and Dreams


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Sasquatch (Oct 5, 2016)

Here are a few of my favorites.

Through The Valleys - TES IV: Oblivion

Harvest Dawn - TES IV: Oblivion

Wings Of Kynareth - TES IV: Oblivion

King And Country - TES IV: OBlivion

The Heretic - Halo 2

Star Wolf - Star Fox Assault

Aerith's Theme - Final Fantasy 7

To Zanarkand - Final Fantasy X

Yuna's Theme - Final Fantasy X


And many, many more.


----------



## LauriJ (Oct 9, 2016)

Feast your ears on this:


----------



## legolas2106 (Dec 16, 2016)

Forever love all these years. A love song with bold lyrical. Unfortunately for people who have not played this game


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 21, 2016)

For me, that depends on what you're talking about. As for what platform, here are games, that contain some TRULY amazing video game soundtrack, as examples: (At least, in my opinion.)

To see how AMAZING they sound, look for the OST, within playlists, on YouTube.

= Gunstar Heroes (Sega Genesis / Sega Mega Drive)
= Lufia II (SNES / Super Famicom)
= Mega Man 6 (NES / Famicom)
= Snowboard Kids 2 (N64)
= Jojo's Bizzare Adventure (Sega Dreamcast)
= Strider 2 (PlayStation One / PS1 / PSX)
= Sword of Mana (Game Boy Advance / GBA)

As for some newer game platforms, I have absolutely NO IDEA! So until then, here are video games, that have some truly AMAZING soundtrack!


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 21, 2016)

This is clearly the best music ever


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Dec 24, 2016)

I dunno... Crypt of the Necrodancer is some pretty good shit.


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 30, 2016)

Xaroin said:


> This is clearly the best music ever



YOU ARE IN LOVE, WITH "CRAZY BUS"?!?

YOU are hilarious! You've definitely got character, there!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 30, 2016)

LauriJ said:


> Feast your ears on this:



The ending theme, for "Monster Hunter 3"?

Beautiful music!


----------



## PrivateDoomsday (Dec 30, 2016)

Rheumatism said:


>



"Man, did you see that?!? HE JUST STOLE THAT GUY'S PIZZA!"

XD


----------



## Xaroin (Dec 30, 2016)

PrivateDoomsday said:


> YOU ARE IN LOVE, WITH "CRAZY BUS"?!?
> 
> YOU are hilarious! You've definitely got character, there!


Well I have 3 1/2 years experience making memes, so I have my knowledge. If I tell you my meme account name I'd have to kill you (or eat you) I also once binged on 50 ish episodes of AVGN


----------



## redfox7777 (Jan 1, 2017)

I've played this level so many times ^_^


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jan 18, 2017)

The only appropriate music when racing at 1000 kph.


----------



## Kawaii Skyee (Jan 22, 2017)

I love the music from Undertale. It is great background music for when I'm sewing.


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 23, 2017)

Kawaii Skyee said:


> I love the music from Undertale. It is great background music for when I'm sewing.



Listen to it every day for motivation.


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 23, 2017)

Kawaii Skyee said:


> I love the music from Undertale. It is great background music for when I'm sewing.


The thought of sewing... you could say, it gives you... DETERMINATION?


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 23, 2017)

DeTEMMIEnation...


----------



## Leoni Zheitk (Jan 23, 2017)

It's kinda sad that alot of people didn't want to play Undertale because:
"It's pixelated" was a response I got from quite a few friends...
Just watch this video, you'll know what I mean...


----------



## xaliceonfire (Jan 23, 2017)

Leoni Zheitk said:


> It's kinda sad that alot of people didn't want to play Undertale because:
> "It's pixelated" was a response I got from quite a few friends...
> Just watch this video, you'll know what I mean...



Pretty sure the graphics to game don't justify the quality of play of the storyline. I get the same response a lot as well. Its cool if you don't like the pixel art style but it doesn't mean it's bad.


----------



## Sagt (Jan 23, 2017)

Not sure if Borderlands 2 has already been mentioned or not in the almost 70 pages of the thread, but hopefully not.


----------



## Brechard (Jan 31, 2017)

The boatride and endgame from MW2 is by far the best of anything in call of duty. 

There is also the main menu music for Halo 3, which is just the best of anything ever. 

The short one that plays at the end of every mission in Mass Effect 2. 

Last but not least, the main menu music for Dust An Elysian Tail, played at some other point in the game too. 

Since I don't know how to make the links actual links, and not massive previews to the videos, I ain't linking em since it takes up too much space.


----------



## DennyFrontier (Feb 1, 2017)




----------



## Rystren (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm stuck somewhere between several game OSTs. 

Namely Sins of a Solar Empire, Dust: An Elysian Tail, Redout, and Distance.


----------



## Sarachaga (Feb 18, 2017)

I can hardly decide. I really love the FF Tactics Advance soundtrack


----------



## MinionsXtheOnlslerXWoody (Feb 19, 2017)

Jafoob said:


> Every single time I hear this song, I blows me away.
> I challenge you to find something better than this in terms of *relaxing* video game music


Oh I can challenge that my fellow furball 



 get me in the right mindset


----------



## UnwieldyRoomba (Mar 6, 2017)

This mix of Pepper Steak from OFF is so dope: 




But I also love all Homestuck music and would qualify it as video game music, the Strife! album is one of the best examples of it.  My fav song from it is either Dance of Thorns or Atomic Bonsai:


----------



## Honey Lavender; (Mar 6, 2017)

Robocop Loader screen, Commodore 64. Go retro or go home on this list.


----------



## Dewclaw Silvertail (Mar 19, 2017)

Tbh I think Killing Floor 2 music is quite good if you are a heavy metal fur like me,





that link takes you to a youtube video in which has all of the music from the game


----------



## Pinecat (Mar 19, 2017)

Honestly, the entire soundtrack is fantastic. But hands down this one helps me calm down the most:


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 17, 2017)

I feel lame for mentioning this, but I never get tired of the OST from the Pokemon games. Especially for the GBA games.


----------



## Novak (Apr 17, 2017)

I thought Valiant Hearts had a beautiful soundtrack.


----------



## Iovic (Apr 20, 2017)

Planescape: Torment has some great music. (Listen to the Morte one last)






















More up to date: Stellaris
www.youtube.com: Stellaris - OST - Creation and Beyond - Orchestra Recording
www.youtube.com: Dragon Breath - Music From Stellaris : Leviathans
www.youtube.com: Music Excerpt from the song "Towards Utopia" from Stellaris : Utopia


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Apr 20, 2017)

Oh! Shoulda mentioned! Did anyone ever hear the OST from Spyro the Dragon (1998)? I believe that the soundtrack was produced by one of the members of the band, The Police.


----------



## Tezzy Fur (Apr 20, 2017)

NES Mega man 2. Tezzy Fur out (mic drop)


----------



## voxuan (Jul 3, 2017)

I would like to introduce you a music game today with $0
I make sure that you must pay to have it from Google Play and specially it is very interesting and helps you relax
Try it 
*CC Music Stream Apps*


----------



## Randomrock (Jul 6, 2017)

crypt of the necrodancer has an amazing soundtrack by Danny Baranowski, Family Jules, and A_Rival

Danny ->
Family Jules->familyjules7x.bandcamp.com: Aria Awakened, by FamilyJules

A_Rival->


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 13, 2017)

@CynicalCirno, Night of nights is one of my fave songs ever, but that's not relaxing at all. Great music to listen to for intense boss fights. 
A relaxing song that I love is the floraroma town theme from Pokemon D/P and Platinum.


----------



## BloodyBonez87 (Jul 13, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> I feel lame for mentioning this, but I never get tired of the OST from the Pokemon games. Especially for the GBA games.


Why do you feel lame for mentioning it? I was a pokemon fanatic when I was a little kid so they bring back a lot of good memories. I already posted floaroma town's theme in this thread.


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Jul 13, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> Why do you feel lame for mentioning it? I was a pokemon fanatic when I was a little kid so they bring back a lot of good memories. I already posted floaroma town's theme in this thread.


I love the Floaroma Town theme. Especially the night version of it. <3


----------



## Whytzer (Jul 14, 2017)

The soundtrack from Undertale is unbelievable good:
Undertale OST: Undertale OST - YouTube


----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Jul 14, 2017)




----------



## CynicalCirno (Jul 17, 2017)

BloodyBonez87 said:


> @CynicalCirno, Night of nights is one of my fave songs ever, but that's not relaxing at all. Great music to listen to for intense boss fights.


It's a part of an album called "Touhou En Strike" by Cool&Create, a circle that mainly dabbles in arrangements of Touhou game music. This circle's style is very upbeat. I recently mail-ordered another album of them, "Touhou Strike", which contains some of the songs of the former-mentioned album, but sadly not "Night of Nights".

I remember the Floarama town theme! I haven't played Pokemon ever since Pearl and Platinum. Is this theme in triple time? A very tranquil theme.


----------



## Wild-Fantasy-Run (Jul 23, 2017)

This is the best I could come up with from the old days, its from Legend of Zelda Links Awakening. It isn't that "relaxing", but back then I used to love chilling in the same area as Marin as she sang, just to get away from all the monsters and bullshit. As far as new school stuff I could pull a relaxing song from anything, even a horror game like silent hill. Well maybe I am exaggerating.


----------



## Wollymon (Jul 25, 2017)

I like the Payday 2 soundtrack, but this is my favorite ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## draqen (Jul 30, 2017)

I love these ones


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Aug 3, 2017)

Love it that much I consider it my unoffical theme.


----------



## Iovic (Aug 3, 2017)




----------



## ellaerna (Aug 3, 2017)

Not going to sift through 70 pages to see if these have been posted already but




and


----------



## Augmented Husky (Aug 7, 2017)

ellaerna said:


> Not going to sift through 70 pages to see if these have been posted already but
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^this because Transistor ^_^

especially Paper Boats <3

also the Abzu soundtrack is simply gorgeous 






Another excellent pick is Ori and the Blind Forest


----------



## Maria Harris (Aug 14, 2017)

Prince of Persia.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Aug 15, 2017)

How about this?


----------



## Candy Cougar (Nov 18, 2017)

Mega Man music is always awesome pump-up music. I'm talking Mega Man 2 through 6. All about it. <3  Nobuo Uematsu is responsible for some of the best video game music period, though.  One of my personal favs:


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 4, 2017)

I just love the menu theme to this game, though the game is dang hard, and kicks my ass on a regular basis.


----------



## Remroto (Dec 4, 2017)

I think my favourite is the Hotline Miami 2 soundtrack, gets the blood pumping most of the time but the main menu track is quite calming to listen to.


----------



## Pinky_the_demon (Dec 4, 2017)

Remroto said:


> I think my favourite is the Hotline Miami 2 soundtrack, gets the blood pumping most of the time but the main menu track is quite calming to listen to.



Yes that has a great soundtrack, I've purchased 2 perturbator albums because of this game.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 13, 2017)




----------



## Kezi Avdiivka (Dec 13, 2017)

Kezi here, you all lose <3 Imperial Taiidan themesong is win, would have playing during lovemaking if I could.


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Dec 13, 2017)

For everyone who wants nightmares.


----------



## Sabrewulf (Dec 13, 2017)

Can never go wrong with Street Fighter III: 3rd Strike's magnificently jazzy soundtrack!







Augmented Husky said:


> Another excellent pick is Ori and the Blind Forest




Ori is one of those soundtracks that only comes around once every few years. If I ever meet the composer I'm going to thoroughly thank him for all the feels.


----------



## silveredgreen (Dec 13, 2017)

I'm just gonna shamelessly toss my entire video game music playlist on YouTube in here cuz its all good shit. It contains music from several different games.

Video Game Music - YouTube


----------



## Xenial-Lynx (Dec 14, 2017)

Tooth and Tail has one of my favorite soundtracks.


----------



## Sagt (Dec 17, 2017)




----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 17, 2017)

I personally love Mario Kart, Animal Crossing, and Super Paper Mario music. Scribblenauts Unlimited also has a fairly nice soundtrack.


----------



## Zettios (Dec 20, 2017)

I wish this track was longer (and by that I don't mean an extended version).



















Spoiler: Spoilers for FFXIV:AR main story.











I'll keep it at that, otherwise this would a *very long* post. Not like I could actually add more media. Trust me, I tried.


----------



## Shoiyo (Dec 21, 2017)

A simple, but hard hitting melody that tugs at the heartstrings. One of the most underrated games in my opinion. 






Those Bends....






I just can't say enough about this track. It's creepy, suspenseful, but melancholy and steadfast all in one melody. Amazing.


----------



## Augmented Husky (Dec 22, 2017)

ellaerna said:


>



Transistor omg Yessssss !


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 3, 2018)

I’m not sure if it was mentioned already, but Witcher 3 has nice and immersive music.


----------



## Ashke (Jan 9, 2018)

The Masquerada: Songs and Shadows soundtrack is just brilliant. Operatic, ethereal, haunting, and beautiful. The opening cinematic song, 'Broken Clay', is constantly on repeat for me. The theme song is just as addicting, and the rest of it is some really great stuff.


----------



## JetstreamPat (Jan 14, 2018)

This will forever be the greatest final boss theme in video game history.
More people need to play this game and see for themselves how good this ost truly is.


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 24, 2018)

My favorite soundtracks are hands down SimCity 4 and Pokémon Super Mystery Dungeon


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

The original unreal tournament had amazing sound tracks.

Though my favorite game music is from eternal darkness. It's an old game but one of my favorite games of all time.


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Jan 26, 2018)

One of the best at least.


----------



## Altal (Feb 7, 2018)

Just anything from F-zero GP Legend. Best in my opinion is Lightning (too lazy to give a link).


----------



## depthjacks (Feb 9, 2018)

Jafoob said:


> Every single time I hear this song, I blows me away.
> I challenge you to find something better than this in terms of *relaxing* video game music


"I challenge you to find something better then this in terms of relaxing video game music."
Me: Oh-oh nooo-*is looking through music gallery, only to find out badass music for gaming*. Well, i have nothing relaxing BUT, i will atleast prefer something. Get ska studio's charlie murder soundtrack on bandcamp. Its fucking perfect for badass moments, especially if you like rock. But lets say you do not want rock. Get Furi's soundtrack again on bandcamp, it makes you wanting to kick ass, especially if you like more sci-fi, cyberpunk, tron like music.


----------



## LeonOnyx (Mar 2, 2018)

I love the music in shadow of the colossus it’s so calming yet and be so epic! But I also really love the soundtrack of Halo 2.


----------



## Winter_moon3001 (Mar 4, 2018)

The binding of Isaac afterbirth +

Delirium boss fight music it's not relaxing but it's hardcore as hell


----------



## Bryanthesqueak (Mar 5, 2018)

Payday 2. Simon Viklund and the other music composers did a good job! My favorite track is evil eye.


----------



## ResidentEvilfan (Mar 8, 2018)

Not sure if anyone has already posted it, but Resident Evil 2's save room music is pretty relaxing. (And nostalgic for me, since I played it when I was young on the Nintendo 64)) As for creepy music, Siren 1's soundtrack can get creepy.


----------



## ItsFleco (Mar 20, 2018)

I'll come clean: I haven't read the mere 1,400 replies to make sure nobody said linked this already, but here: 




I'm a huge Super Smash Bros fan (especially melee) and this song brings back memories of Subspace Emissary in Brawl


----------



## Asassinator (Apr 8, 2018)

ANY undertale music


----------



## haillin (Apr 25, 2018)

The Runescape original soundtrack. Duh?


----------



## dogryme6 (Apr 27, 2018)

Sonic Before and After the Sequel music. for Before the Sequel, I love Titanic Tower act 3 and act 1, Evening Dreamscape parts 1 and 2 for Sunset Star zone, and Acts 1 and 2 of the first zone. For After the Sequel, Freefall for Technology Tree act 3, Red Moon for Storm Station act 3, Mantra for act 3 of Foliage Furnace, and Crumbstepping for act 3 of Sugar Splash zone.

There's also the Chemical Treatment plant song from Silver Grapple. Love that one for how cool and epic it sounds.





Also, I love both Resurrections from Chapter 2 and Quiet and Falling from Chapter 5 of Celeste. Very calm and ominous. As well as Scattered and Lost for how it escalates near the end of chapter 3.













Those are all my favorite songs that I can think of right now. Basically, a lot.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 8, 2018)

Just any song from the Drakengard/Nier series
Example:


----------



## modfox (May 8, 2018)

Childhood:


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 8, 2018)




----------



## modfox (May 8, 2018)

Then you have this:


----------



## modfox (May 8, 2018)

Who remebers skulltag? Multiplayer doom?


----------



## modfox (May 8, 2018)

Oh and this every time i hear this i just want to rip into a demon


----------



## bombylius (May 12, 2018)




----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 12, 2018)

JetstreamPat said:


> This will forever be the greatest final boss theme in video game history.
> More people need to play this game and see for themselves how good this ost truly is.


Ahh, a man of taste


----------



## Leo Whitepaw (May 24, 2018)

Glorious Morning 2 ~ Wateflame


----------



## DecentBadger (Jul 1, 2018)

Music from any Kirby series is always my go-to for when I need to feel calm.

EDIT: I forgot to mention Persona 5. That has a damn good soundtrack.


----------



## HammerMasher77 (Jul 1, 2018)

I could say any song from the Danganronpa Series, but two songs from the latest installment, Danganronpa V3, stick out to me.
New World Order V3: A song conveying a light where there's only dark. Helps that it's really good, too.
Hope Searching: A rock cover of another theme in the game, Despair Searching. It just makes me feel really pumped up!


----------



## Eli Wintershade (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## _Coby_ (Jul 2, 2018)

Bayonetta - Red & Black






Bayonetta - Battle For The Umbra Throne






Devil May Cry 3 - Cerberus battle theme






Devil May Cry 4 - Sworn Though Swords (BERIAL IS SO HOT)






Devil May Cry 4 - Power Of Destroyer






Devil May Cry 2 - Sacred Tears

www.youtube.com: Devil May Cry 2 Soundtrack - Sacred Tears

Devil May Cry 2 - A Prayer For Goddes

www.youtube.com: Devil May Cry 2 Soundtrack - A Prayer For Goddes [Lucia Battle 2]

Devil May Cry 2 - Uncanny Noise

www.youtube.com: Devil May Cry 2 Soundtrack - Uncanny Noise [Noctpteran - Trismagia Battle]

Devil May Cry 2 - Epilogue

www.youtube.com: Devil May Cry 2 Soundtrack - Epilogue

Devil May Cry - Mundus Battle Theme

www.youtube.com: Devil May Cry - Mundus battle theme


----------



## 2oodles (Jul 3, 2018)




----------



## Yumus (Jul 5, 2018)

Any hardbass


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Jul 12, 2018)

I’ve got an ooold favourite! Final Fantasy IX.

Final Fantasy IX Soundtrack OST - YouTube


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Rant (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Pandox_Paradox (Jul 12, 2018)

Love, love, LOVE listening to the Child of Light soundtrack when I need something relaxing to play in the background:


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (Jul 12, 2018)

Xenoblade Chronicles always has some nice music


----------



## Marcl (Jul 15, 2018)

I think soundtrack from Endless Legend is my favourite


----------



## Twopaw Tarnished-Silver (Jul 15, 2018)

Right off the top of my head, I'm very fond of the soundtracks to all three of the Witcher games (along with the two additional OSTs for Witcher 3's DLC) and Jeremy Soule's soundtracks to TES III: Morrowind, IV: Oblivion, and definitely V: Skyrim. I absolutely love Solar Fields & Lisa Miskovsky's two soundtracks (the Score and the single for 'Still Alive') for the first Mirror's Edge, although I have yet to play the game. 

Half Life 2's soundtrack is definitely a guilty pleasure for me, and the Orange Box (Valve set) Soundtrack is always fun to put in when I'm not sick of Team Fortress 2. 

-2Paw.


----------



## theawakening (Jul 15, 2018)

super mario odyssey - fossil falls


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Jul 17, 2018)

Lacrimosa of Dana


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jul 17, 2018)

.hack Auras theme


----------



## Kurrundo the light fox (Jul 17, 2018)

Hack//G.U Redemption: Ainas theme


----------



## TheFurryGM (Jul 27, 2018)

I got this friend who's suuuper into nier automata but sadly I haven't gotten the chance to play it yet; however, she's always telling me how good the sound tracks are and I must say I don't think I've found one that I haven't thought was amazing yet! I especially like all of their 8-bit sound tracks because I just love anything techno/8-bit


----------



## David Drake (Jul 28, 2018)

I mean, there's the usual greats:
* Undertale
* Kingdom Hearts (makes me cry even)
* The first 9 Final Fantasy games
* World of Warcraft
* Pokémon
* Sonic 1-& Knuckles

But one of my favorite video game soundtracks of all time has to be that for The Lost World: Jurassic Park for PS1 in 1997. 

It was epic, it had expertly crafted leitmotifs for each playable character that bled into other characters' levels when appropriate. 

It was one of, if not THE, first video games in history to use a fully orchestral score with an actual full orchestra.

And it was written by Micheal Giaccino. Yes, that one who went on to score a bunch of great Pixar movies, the Star Trek reboot, and came full circle to score Jurassic World.






That's the main T. rex theme. I suggest looking up the whole thing.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 1, 2018)

I'm so sad that game is not popular, all people are busy to play Android Games...
This is the best Pacific War strategy ever done on Android.
Same thing with


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Aug 9, 2018)

Also, I found some from Heroes of the Pacific:




















www.youtube.com: Heroes of the Pacific Soundtrack - Track 22
www.youtube.com: Heroes of the Pacific Soundtrack - Track 12
www.youtube.com: Heroes of the Pacific Soundtrack - Track 19

Maybe this track is extended version of track 14: www.youtube.com: Heroes of the Pacific Soundtrack - Track 28

Also, I still playing this nostalgic game.


----------



## WarriorWhispers (Aug 12, 2018)

Between my love for classical music, and Final Fantasy X being my favorite videogame...Had to throw it in.


----------



## Flumpor (Aug 13, 2018)

Do I even have to mention the atmosphere that is being set by the first Dark Souls? The scale just always seems right and having the end of the journey and the last boss being accompanied by a somber sad Piano piece is a stroke of genius. 





However there are 2 other chiptune soundtracks I absolutely adore:
1. Jets'n Guns Gold - A rather obscure title, also music from Machinae Supremacy who completely sell you on the carnage and destructive arcady fun this game is. An absolutely undeservedly forgotten Game and for a long time my favorite Soundtrack.





2. Hotline Miami - the first thing that came up for me when I searched Hotline Miami on Youtube was Soundtrack and is it really a wonder? M.O.O.N. provided great work and is now deservedly on Spotify playlists, which is surreal to think about when considering his "small fame" came from making music for an Indiegame with no name and a publisher who hasn't been to established in the public conscious at this point. And damn, I love cooking to the tracklist.





Honestly, I could gush about video game soundtracks for days. I am a music Nerd and love Videogames <3


----------



## CastielTsuki (Aug 14, 2018)

The Witcher 3 is pretty amazing


----------



## linkmaster647 (Sep 23, 2018)

EVERY SINGLE TRACK FROM CELESTE


----------



## Juju-z (Sep 24, 2018)

Bastion

Transistor


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 4, 2018)

Majora's Mask has an excellent soundtrack. I'm a little biased though, MM is my favorite game of all time.

Great Bay Temple has probably my favorite music in the game:


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Oct 11, 2018)

Tekken.
Final answer.

..Oh, relaxing video game music?
..I don't really listen to anything relaxing unless it's R&B..


----------



## Polaris (Oct 27, 2018)

Since it's spooky season already, I would find this game's soundtracks incredibly atmospheric and haunting that keep sending chills down to my spine whenever I hear them again!


----------



## NoctisNix (Oct 28, 2018)

I so agree with @FluffleHusky as Majora's Mask has some of the best music in the whole Zelda series

But that ties with the music of Night in the Woods for me, I just listen to it all the time.


----------



## Polaris (Nov 12, 2018)

Killing Floor 2 in my opinion has some of the most badass soundtracks around. This particular metal piece, hailing the arrival of Twisted Christmas seasonal event gets me all pumped up whenever I hear it!


----------



## IkeFanboy64 (Nov 21, 2018)

In terms of calm video game tracks, this one from Kirby's Epic Yarn is pretty good.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 21, 2018)

Turn the bass up for this one


----------



## RearmedDreamer (Nov 21, 2018)

Need I say more?


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 22, 2018)

Where my touhou crew at??
All aboard the gap train; This song is one of the best covers I've heard of necrofantasia.




And this is one of my favorite themes, then again most of Touhou songs are good, but I just love me some drums.





Game hard as hecc, but themes are amazing for a solo dev.


----------



## SusiKette (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not sure how many people have heard these, but they are definitely one of the best soundtracks out there at the moment


----------



## Timo.aurelius (Dec 16, 2018)

Dynasty warriors 4 
Lubus theme


----------



## A Lurker at the Threshold (Dec 16, 2018)

Majora's Mask definitely has some great music, but I find kakariko village from Ocarina of Time to be one of the most relaxing. Also this:


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 19, 2018)

I'm a big fan of Richard Jacques' work on Sonic 3D Blast (Saturn/PC version). I think he was greatly inspired to be able to make so many different and expansive tunes for each zone, it's hard to even pick one I'd recommend.

Like, I dunno... the main theme, both acts of Green Grove, both acts of Rusty Ruin, both acts of Spring Stadium, both acts of Diamond Dust, both acts of Volcano Valley, both acts of Gene Gadget, both acts of Panic Puppet. Even the Special Stage feels worth a mention!

I'm just gonna put this in here:


----------



## Arko90 (Dec 19, 2018)

Final Fantasy XIV Stormblood OST - Triumph <3 <3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 24, 2018)

Touhou, with it's 16 games excluding PC-98 era and fighting games / spin off.

I'll give the common example those outside of the fandom sees, but do check out the spoiler for some of my favorites.




(Extra boss, most people who know Touhou would've 100% heard and see this.)




(This is based on an actual theme from a game. They've done many like this.)

Examples are not ranked by how much I like them.


Spoiler: My favorite examples







(Last stage [6] theme): Unlike other chaotic stage, this represents a sad part about a character who purified themselves to be full of hate after her son died.




(2nd stage boss): A boss who is stuck guarding a bridge... She can never leave it and gets jealous of those who cross.




(Extra boss): She had the ability to read people's minds, however after seeing how sad and depressing it is, she shut her third eye, closing it permanently and making it so people don't remember her and removing her personality.
www.youtube.com: DDC Raiko's Theme: Primordial Beat ~ Pristine Beat
(Extra boss): She's part of the rebellion of youkai, shes a drum youkai.
www.youtube.com: MoF Stage 3 - The Gensokyo the Gods Loved
(Stage 3 theme)
www.youtube.com: EoSD Sakuya's Theme: Lunar Clock ~ Luna Dial (Re-Extended)
(Stage 5 boss): A maid with za warudo, except it's infinite. The first Stage 5 boss to curb my 1cc.
And the creator made a good description of it: "You can't have a maid without a rock theme!"



The game's OST is perfect and fits the bosses well.
Only issue is I doubt most people would play it for the obvious reason it's a bullet hell.

ALL music from the game is made by 1 guy, with the only exception of any OST from Touhou fighting games since sometimes they're remixed by other people, but all examples are from the bullet hell.


----------



## 23R0 (Jan 13, 2019)

Short Change Hero from the Borderlands 2 intro Very good.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 13, 2019)

The entire Spyro 3 soundtrack. The original


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 13, 2019)

Ducktales Remastered Moon Theme.
(They use part of it in the 2017 animated series reboot)


----------



## KittyKat805 (Feb 3, 2019)

Definitely. Final Fantasy Four!!!
Go look some of the music. 
In fact, just go play the game!
The story line is pretty easy to follow, there plenty of extra stuff you can find/do, look up extra areas and stuff. 
My favorite piece of music is Theme of Love, it is the theme of the main character, Cecil, and his love (interest, technically. Play and you’ll understand), Rosa. I loved this game so much, that Rosa has always been my go-to name for anything, aside from Katrina. Overall it’s a great game. 

Go look at Theme of Love and Palom and Porom’s Theme. 
(Didn’t have ability to put vids in, my stupid devices >~<)


----------



## Alex C. (Feb 13, 2019)

Deus Ex wins by far.


----------



## Dat Wolf (Feb 14, 2019)




----------



## Axultair (Axu) (Feb 27, 2019)

Kingdom hearts  OST especially the boss themes. They are so gorgeous.


----------



## RafaleFlight (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm a bit late on this one, but Ace Combat 7's ost has once again knocked it out of the park for me.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

I'm a sucker for Legend of Zelda OST
Skyward sword ancient cistern = mmm!!!

I also adore the UNDERTALE soundtrack. Toby is a phenomenal composer.

One thing not many people know about is the low-key Disney game series Spectrobes, but the music from the first two games is still one of my favourite OSTs.

Geometry dash, super Mario series, Terraria all have great music too.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Mar 3, 2019)

Clearly the DOOM soundtracks are the best, both the originals and brutal. Duke Nukem coming in second.


----------



## Luca Listis (Mar 3, 2019)

See I'm the kind of innocent person who has never played Fortnite, CoD, Assassin's Creed, resident evil or GTA, and probably never will.

So I have no idea what DOOM is. Or Duke Numen.


----------



## vinhhali (Mar 12, 2019)

Altamont said:


> Final Fantasy VIII - Liberi Fatali
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like you, I like this the most


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 12, 2019)

Great game, great OST


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 30, 2019)

The enitirity of the Terraria soundtrack 
best video game soundtrack of all time


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Mar 30, 2019)

Gears of War soundtracks are brilliantly composed pieces, especially GoW2!

Command and Conquer 95 (or pretty much anything by Frank Klepacki), the 16-bit Sonic games, Sonic Generations and anything by Grant Kirkhope feature highly on my favourite soundtrack lists.

There's more for sure, and I'll be back when I remember!


----------



## xremeidiot (Mar 30, 2019)

The Danganronpa theme is in my head EVERY. DAY.


----------



## Lorim (Mar 31, 2019)

I like Dusks OST quite a bit and it's way up there for me personally. It obviously takes inspiration from DOOM but I think it manages to retain its own identity, which I can appreciate.


----------



## Sarachaga (Mar 31, 2019)

Pokemon music all the way.
With a special mention to the lament of falling stars. This song is beyond awesome.


----------



## Arvid (Mar 31, 2019)

Payday 2 Soundtrack has to be my favourite Soundtrack in a Video Game.


----------



## Italo Fox (Apr 2, 2019)

Night in the Woods and Hollow Knight soundtracks in terms of recent games are top-notch.

As for a more underrated pick, Scorcher from Sega Saturn has this really awesome, bleek acidish/euro house tracklist. Also I think Jesper Kyd went on to work on the Assassin's Creed series.


----------



## Arnak (Apr 2, 2019)

The entire Spyro year of the dragon sound track


----------



## Aristaeus (Apr 8, 2019)

Earthbound is my all time favorite game, partly because I adore the music.  But one of the final battle themes "Pokey/Porky Means Business!" really builds up the final fight.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Apr 22, 2019)

I think this is up there with the Duke Nukem theme.


----------



## TheOdd1sOut (Apr 22, 2019)

Life is fun - TheOdd1sOut


----------



## Arvid (Apr 22, 2019)

TheOdd1sOut said:


> Life is fun - TheOdd1sOut


But that's not Video Game Music.


----------



## Rayd (Apr 22, 2019)




----------



## Leadhoof (Apr 25, 2019)

My favorite soundtracks are from the Modern Warfare series. I still listen to those at work all the time.


----------



## zoofie (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Ra'ara Su'nai (May 26, 2019)

What happens when you take the OG version of an awesome boss battle theme and overlay it with the remastered version of said theme? You get THIS!


----------



## SkyeLegs (May 26, 2019)

With it recently getting a re-release on Steam and GOG, I'd like to mention the Cold Shadow soundtrack, composed by Michael Giacchino.

I loved this game as a kid, it was cooler than a game with Donald Duck had any right to be.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 27, 2019)




----------



## Zugai (May 28, 2019)

The most frustrating missions but my one of my favourite songs


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 28, 2019)

Zugai said:


> The most frustrating missions but my one of my favourite songs


I know that, I didn't even played it lol.


----------



## Zugai (May 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> I know that, I didn't even played it lol.


I only played it for the music back in the day.I swear one mess up and you where screwed


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 28, 2019)

Zugai said:


> I only played it for the music back in the day.I swear one mess up and you where screwed


Sorry, let me fix myself: I didn't played the actual game.


----------



## Zugai (May 28, 2019)

DepressionMachine said:


> Sorry, let me fix myself: I didn't played the actual game.


sorry, my bad. 

at least you didn't have the frustration of playing it though


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (May 28, 2019)

Zugai said:


> sorry, my bad.
> 
> at least you didn't have the frustration of playing it though


That's ok.


----------



## BluePhoenixGuy (Jun 1, 2019)

I've got two of my favorites.

First, The Main Title Theme from Mass Effect:





It just makes you feel small, and like your problems are just one of many that everyone goes through. Like your problems have been dealt with before by others and that you aren't alone. It always gives me the feeling that other people are experiencing what I'm feeling. Good or Bad, I'm never alone.

Now this is the only song in a game that has actually made me want to rush to the boss and smack him in the face. 





First time I heard it, I nearly did before realizing my party had ZERO as far as supplies.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 1, 2019)

Anu Cheeki Breeki i v damke!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 11, 2019)

Always liked the Battlefield theme. But there's something about the 2142 Version I think makes it the most epic version. This game is also a major reason I hate EA. Not the game itself, but because EA made the game completely unplayable when they shut down the servers, even in single player. Luckily a few good hackers found a way  around the lockout to revive it.


----------



## xremeidiot (Jun 11, 2019)

Listening to this as I type


----------



## RyejekG (Jun 13, 2019)

Don't know if this has been posted but Metro Exodus A race agaisnt fate.






Just don't read the comments if you don't want any spoilers.


----------



## Trndsttr (Jun 15, 2019)

Your Reality- DDLC
Contains Spoilers (Probably, I don’t even remember what I didn’t know before the game)
It’s not relaxing, but all the songs from DDLC are awesome, and also the fan songs are amazing.


----------



## Sugarbomb (Jul 7, 2019)

I love everything in Crypt of the Necrodancer, but if I had to pick one?


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## WXYZ (Jul 16, 2019)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 16, 2019)

A true classic, and still funny to this day


----------



## лОРИк (Jul 22, 2019)




----------



## LonewolfX3 (Jul 24, 2019)

Devils never cry


----------



## BrenaehCoulson (Jul 30, 2019)

Stardew Valley or Legend of Zelda:OoT


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 8, 2019)

Chrono Trigger


----------



## bizaripher (Aug 20, 2019)

Don't read the comments to avoid spoilers. Give this a minute and listen to it. It's got interesting time signatures.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Aug 30, 2019)

This song is amazing and from the video game The Caligula Effect Overdose.


----------



## Sugarbomb (Aug 31, 2019)

Nostalgia hittin' me like a sack of bricks.  Here's a few more I like.















 (Tsunami bomb is <3)





 The second 9* song I passed in Dance Dance Revolution.  It's one of the hardest songs, but I love it to bits.





 This game (Final Fantasy 6) was advertised as having a half hour long ending.  This was unheard of back in my day.  Even though the story hasn't aged particularly well, I love it to bits.

www.youtube.com: DuckTales Music (NES) - The Moon Theme I learned how to play this on the piano.  I was such a nerd as a kid. (Still am now)

www.youtube.com: Mega Man 2 OST: Dr. Wily Stage 1 Mega Man 2 Wily stage 1.  This has been used all over the place.  It stuck with me like glue.  I thought it was such a badass tune.

www.youtube.com: Awe Of She (Dizzy's Theme) Japanese Vocal  Although Bridget was my favorite character from this game, Dizzy's music was just so fantastic I couldn't help but love it.


----------



## -coco- (Sep 1, 2019)

the fact that this thread is still going strong after almost ten years is incredible


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 1, 2019)

The entire soundtrack of chrono trigger .
And  Dancing mad, kefkas theme from FF6.

honestly Kefka is one of the best villains ever. He won, he had his time in the sun, and he went out in a bang as a great boss fight.

here's a cover of his awesome theme.
[




Also I am beyond the pale shouldn't be drinking anymore drunk right now so I'm sorry if I'm not making any sense


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 16, 2019)

This has always been the most memorable music  for me, from Shadow of the beast on commadore 64!





Though My favourite of all time is probably 'Ozar Midrashim' by information society, used in 'Soul Reaver' games!


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Oct 16, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> This has always been the most memorable music  for me, from Shadow of the beast on commadore 64!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can not go wrong with Raziel
However I am the man of noble blood.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 16, 2019)

Geometry Dash music


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 16, 2019)

Sanctuary from kingdom hearts


----------



## Alison Savros (Oct 16, 2019)

I would say Okami and its sequel because of how beautiful and epic both of their soundtracks are, but apparently you can get harassed for liking it by haters.
That was my mistake.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Oct 16, 2019)

Any Jeremy Soule OST song for any Elder Scrolls game, ever. On their own, the soundtrack is simply amazing to listen to. The soundtrack for Morrowind in particular stands out for me.

The main theme of Morrowind, Call of Magic/Nerevar Rising, still gives me shivers to this day, it's so beautiful!


----------



## ElricStrot (Oct 16, 2019)

Disgaea 2 Cursed Memories is one of my favorite games and has great music


----------



## Cyanomega (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm just going to say all of Nier

[




With Emil sacrifice being a track that can bring me to tears because God bless that precious cinnamon roll.

[




And all of Nier automata

[




Shit, even drakengard [




Lord, the music for this series is amazing.


----------



## Qiyu (Oct 16, 2019)

There's great video game music, then there's Gimmick




Tower Of Heaven




I like Poke`mon's music, but that's probably more nostalgia than anything. 
And it's hard to go wrong with Symphony Of The Night


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 17, 2019)

The switch remake was the first time I played through this game and it was beautiful 0_0 The ending is so bittersweet but there's still an element of happiness for Marin and I feel like the credits theme reflects this really well.


----------



## olliecores (Oct 17, 2019)

Sunless Sea has absolutely gorgeous music


----------



## Heppi (Oct 17, 2019)

@Nintencats - Absolutely. Do you know this one here?
Japanese:




English:




Imagine one of those would've made it into the game. Marin at the beach, singing this. Hm~


----------



## Nintencats (Oct 18, 2019)

Heppi said:


> @Nintencats - Absolutely. Do you know this one here?
> Japanese:
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh yes, I'm still surprised these didn't make it into the final game. God those lyrics hit hard, I'mma go cry now


----------



## Revan_Wolf (Oct 24, 2019)

Nintencats said:


> Oh my gosh yes, I'm still surprised these didn't make it into the final game. God those lyrics hit hard, I'mma go cry now


Here's another version:





My two favorite Mario tracks


----------



## Leocrit (Oct 26, 2019)

The Persona 5 Soundtrack


----------



## Tracks98 (Oct 31, 2019)

Death Stranding isn't even out yet, and its soundtrack already seems extremely promising.


----------



## SheeraArt (Nov 4, 2019)

Ori and the Blind Forest. There's nothing else


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2019)

This was my favorite game and soundtrack this year.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Nov 6, 2019)

Tiny Tank actually had a pretty good soundtrack. Actually kind of reminds me a bit of the Sega Genesis Vaportrail soundtrack.






I also kind of miss that late 90's Industrial Synth a lot of PS1 games like these had.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 6, 2019)

iirc, Donkey Kong Country was one of the first games to have a soundtrack released alongside it in the US
My favorite here:


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 26, 2019)

This song's godlike.


----------



## Groggy (Nov 26, 2019)




----------



## Licari (Nov 30, 2019)

Furi soundtrack, listen to the album and if you don't agree that it's the best that's fine, i just want to get you to listen to the amazing album.


----------



## Nessan (Dec 5, 2019)

Love Zelda music


----------



## Breyo (Dec 5, 2019)

The soundtracks from any resident evil game (minus the resident evil director's cut soundtrack... blegh) is pretty high ranking on my list. Also the WoW soundtrack is pretty nice. Can't forget Divinity: Original Sin 2's OST either! 

...

Sorry, I'm too indecisive to pick a favorite!


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Dec 7, 2019)

Persona 5 Royal opening music


----------



## Isabella_ (Dec 16, 2019)

Undertale, Final Fantasy, Nier automata. Oh, and Dark Souls has very peculiar and cool music too! My Top 4 !  (─‿‿─)


----------



## Elon Flow (Dec 18, 2019)

...


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Dec 19, 2019)

Jet Set Radio Future had one of the best compilation of funk, hip hop, and old school remixes ever put together.

It was also the first video game I ever owned


----------



## Noveak Prime (Dec 21, 2019)

Well this is my favorite


----------



## Z-ro (Dec 24, 2019)

Tetris, GOW 4
uncharted


----------



## Daphur (Dec 24, 2019)

Kingdom Hearts has some pretty amazing music.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YCqiHTQaMhE&t


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Ma' Tahsarr (Jan 11, 2020)

Jafoob said:


> Every single time I hear this song, I blows me away.
> I challenge you to find something better than this in terms of *relaxing* video game music


That music that you hear at nighttime in Skyrim, don't know what it's called


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 18, 2020)

Skyrim, specifically the theme Secunda. A few LoZ OoT songs like the song of time, and a few area themes.


----------



## FrostHeart (Jan 18, 2020)

Ma' Tahsarr said:


> That music that you hear at nighttime in Skyrim, don't know what it's called


Secunda


----------



## Noodles (Feb 23, 2020)

Undertale


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Feb 23, 2020)

Sonic Soundtracks are amazing


----------



## Sir Thaikard (Feb 24, 2020)

RIP AND TEAR.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Feb 24, 2020)

HunterSkunk said:


> I agree! Especially as someone who already loves rock music as it is, I really like a lot of the vocal themes from the Adventure era games. My love for those games' soundtracks is also why I really like Crush 40. Speaking of Crush 40, they're actually coming to a Milwaukee convention in April, and I really REALLY want to go see them.
> 
> I also really like the Sonic R soundtrack because... who doesn't?


My personal favorite track is Endless Possibility
I also love the 1st games songs and BOTH soundtracks for Sonic CD
And obviously I love ALL the Lyricised music

"Can you feel the sunshine
Does it brighten up your day
Don't you feel that sometimes you just need to run away
Reach out for the sunshine forget about the rain
Just think about the good times and they will come back again"


----------



## Arix (Feb 24, 2020)

A stone cold classic.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Feb 24, 2020)

Arix said:


> A stone cold classic.


TOTALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arix (Feb 24, 2020)

Well I mean, let's be honest, the entire Mega Man 2 soundtrack.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Feb 24, 2020)

Arix said:


> Well I mean, let's be honest, the entire Mega Man 2 soundtrack.


Check out this remix


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Feb 26, 2020)

I love the Unreal Gold soundtrack. I think it perfectly fits the theme of being stranded on a hostile planet.
Here are my personal highlights:









Oh and I really like the Deus Ex soundtrack too


----------



## Thrashy (Feb 26, 2020)

This radio station from GTA San Andreas


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Feb 26, 2020)

The soundtrack for LSD: Dream Emulator


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 2, 2020)

This isn't FROM a video game but it was IN one 
On the radio in Need for Speed: The Run


----------



## Skittles (Mar 2, 2020)

Shadow of the Colossus has pretty damned good music.


----------



## Arix (Mar 2, 2020)

Also this:


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 3, 2020)

I made a playlist: 

Video Game Music - YouTube


----------



## Raever (Mar 3, 2020)

The world ends with you (original) had one of the best soundtracks imo...


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 8, 2020)

This song from one of the Fortnite trailers


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 8, 2020)

This is a trailer for the sour patch kids game


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 8, 2020)

Arix said:


> Also this:


I have that game


----------



## Arix (Mar 9, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> I have that game


As do I, it's one of my all time favourites.


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Mar 9, 2020)

I find that Paradox Games (Crusader Kings 2, Europa Universalis 4, Stellaris, etc.) normally have great music in their games.

My favourite is Kingdom of Jerusalem from Crusader Kings 2. Its very atmospheric and fits perfectly as my King of France is plotting what scheme to hatch next.


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 9, 2020)

Arix said:


> As do I, it's one of my all time favourites.


Not me personally I like a lot of Genesis games though one of my favorite consoles


----------



## Arix (Mar 9, 2020)

Draakc The Flying Lizard said:


> Not me personally I like a lot of Genesis games though one of my favorite consoles


You are objectively wrong and you should feel bad.


Not really I'm just having a goof


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 9, 2020)

Arix said:


> You are objectively wrong and you should feel bad.
> 
> 
> Not really I'm just having a goof


Ok


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 13, 2020)

I know I already used a sonic song 
But


----------



## Furrium (Mar 14, 2020)




----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 14, 2020)

Secunda. (Skyrim nighttime theme)
Sons of Skyrim. (Skyrim main theme)


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 14, 2020)

Alduin's wings, they did darken the sky.
His roar fury's fire and his scales sharpened scythes.
Men ran and they cowered and they fought and they died.
They burned and they bled as they issued their cries.
Dovahkiin Dovahkiin naal ok zin los vahriin
Wah dein vokul mahfaeraak ahst vaal
Ahrk fin norok paal graan fod nust hon zindro zaan
Dovahkiin fah hin kogaan mu draal
We need saviors to free us from Alduin's rage.
Heroes on the field of this new war to wage.
And if Alduin wins man is gone from this world.
Lost in the shadow of the black wings unfurled.
But then came the Tongues on that terrible day.
Steadfast as winter, they entered the fray.
And all heard the music of Alduin's doom.
The sweet song of Skyrim, sky-shattering Thu'um.
And so the Tongues freed us from Alduin's rage.
Gave the gift of the Voice, ushered in a new Age.
If Alduin is eternal, then eternity's done.
For his story is over and the dragons... are gone.
And so the Tongues freed us from Alduin's rage.
Gave the gift of the Voice, ushered in a new Age.
If Alduin is eternal, then eternity's done.
For his story is over and the dragons... are gone.


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 14, 2020)

The Fluffy MC (president) said:


> Alduin's wings, they did darken the sky.
> His roar fury's fire and his scales sharpened scythes.
> Men ran and they cowered and they fought and they died.
> They burned and they bled as they issued their cries.
> ...


The part in Thu'um (dragon language) wasn't in the original, but Malukah threw it in, and i think it fits.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Mar 14, 2020)

Yakuza is a serious crime drama.


----------



## лОРИк (Mar 17, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 19, 2020)

Need for Speed and Craxy Taxi


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 22, 2020)

Thrashy said:


> This radio station from GTA San Andreas


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 22, 2020)

Minecraft music, it's so peaceful!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 23, 2020)

The Legend of Zelda


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Mar 23, 2020)

DOOM 2016 and DOOM Eternal’s metal soundtracks are one of my newest favorites


----------



## Skittles (Mar 23, 2020)

The old total war soundtracks done by Jeff Van Dyke! I find myself humming them at work during busy moments X)


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Mar 23, 2020)

My fav game OSTs, no particular order:
Nier Automata
Drakengard 3
Pathologic 1&2
Warhammer 40k Mechanicus
Starcraft 1&Broodwars
Journey

Some examples:


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

*BLARES SKYRIM*


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

UwUCarlaUwU said:


> *BLARES SKYRIM*


DOVAHKIIN!


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

Don't you dare touch meh sweet roll *Hugs sweet roll*


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

I was shot in the knee... but I still explore.


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

lemme guess, someone stole ur sweet roll?


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 26, 2020)

Vote Ulfric for High King. Make Skyrim great again! Build a wall to keep the Empire out! - I'm Ulfric Stormcloak and I approve this message


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

XDD


----------



## UwUCarlaUwU (Mar 26, 2020)

Im done lol, haven't played this game in years but i still remember how to put baskets on their heads,


----------



## skroge (Apr 7, 2020)

Check out doom by Mick Gordon make sure you run up your speakers to high hell


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## VeeStars (Apr 17, 2020)

Persona 5. The music gets me pumped! Especially this song that plays on the last day of a palace. It makes me feel so cool!


----------



## skroge (Apr 17, 2020)

mick gordon makes really good music


----------



## Sairn (Apr 19, 2020)

My favorite track out of one of my favorite games of all time.

Good lord this was a damn good game with a great OST


----------



## лОРИк (May 5, 2020)




----------



## Draakc from State Farm (May 6, 2020)




----------



## DRGN Juno (May 10, 2020)

Here's another vote for Ori and the Blind Forest/Ori and the Will of the Wisps.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (May 10, 2020)




----------



## Walker91 (May 11, 2020)

bt-revolution


----------



## Inanis (May 12, 2020)




----------



## AbstractReptile (May 19, 2020)

These two are both great pieces from their respective games.


----------



## nan_nan_yakamoto (May 24, 2020)

Know this is a rare one, but really loved Sonic R's entire soundtrack. ^^


----------



## Manny (May 24, 2020)

Wii theme


----------



## katalistik (Jun 16, 2020)

Some electro futuristic OSTs from games that I've recently played and quite enjoyed.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 16, 2020)

I have favorites for different occasions




 this is really high energy




 this sounds very nostalgic even tho I've never played this game




 this is just beautiful and trippy

Now for games I actually play, but they have BAD music : Civ 4 and age of empires. Why no good music


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

The entire soundtack of Monster Boy and the Cursed Kingdom
It's composed by Monsters of VG soundtracks like Yuzo Koshiro, Michiru Yamane and Motoi Sakuraba


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 12, 2020)

"early development", satisfactory. ah yes, S Y N T H W A V E.


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 12, 2020)

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fjake-butineau%2Fsuper-animal-theme

From Super Animal Royale!


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Jul 12, 2020)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> From Super Animal Royale!




This legit sounds like music from the pokemon games, and that's a good thing


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Oct 13, 2020)

Satisfactory OST- "Early development". S Y N T H W A V E    A E S T E T I C.


----------



## ThatProtoBoi (Oct 13, 2020)

ThatProtoBoi said:


> Satisfactory OST- "Early development". S Y N T H W A V E    A E S T E T I C.




There is environmental destruction, and lizard dogs. I highly reccomend this game.


----------



## ShOwOba (Oct 13, 2020)

Right now, I don't for anything specific, but the art of rally (supposed to be uncapitalised) soundtrack is beautiful to listen to...


----------



## Tattorack (Oct 14, 2020)

The soundtrack of Genshin Impact is amazing, actually.
It sits somewhere between Studio Ghibli, Breath of the Wild and Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles. It's played and record from the Shanghai Symphony Orchestra so the quality sounds beautiful too. Oh yeah, and it's a free to play game!
Here are two tracks:


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 14, 2020)

I got just the song for here
In this wooorld 
His woooooooooooooorld 
where one is all 
in this woooooooooorld


----------



## alphienya (Oct 14, 2020)

I've been enjoying the crap out of this game (well, as much as it'll allow me to) and this is my favorite song I've run into so far. It shows up during a pretty neat moment of the game too!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Oct 14, 2020)

I really need to check out that game 
I´m saving up to switch to pc 
long story but when I do that is one of the first games I will play


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

;D


----------



## Tendo64 (Oct 15, 2020)

Super Paper Mario's soundtrack is criminally underrated. This one is probably my favorite video game song of all time, even tho the actual level is boring as all hell:


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Oct 15, 2020)

Tendo64 said:


> Super Paper Mario's soundtrack is criminally underrated. This one is probably my favorite video game song of all time, even tho the actual level is boring as all hell:


tbh, I think this whole game is underrated
sans the creepy weeb character. he can burn


----------



## Rap Daniel (Oct 15, 2020)

Easily Ace Combat music.


----------



## The-Courier (Oct 15, 2020)

The Mechanicus OST makes me feel like a badass.


----------



## KohleCoke (Oct 15, 2020)

Terraria and Minecraft. Paws down.


----------



## SusiKette (Oct 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Epic music inside























https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TCp2K2kwe7I&t=39s&ab_channel=TheBrilliantAndAmazingGamer
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j25bfOd8EUg&ab_channel=VMolch


----------



## JuniperW (Oct 24, 2020)

Two words. 
Crush 40.


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 27, 2020)

Have you ever bought a game based entirely on its soundtrack?
Cause I'm about to do that.


----------



## Attaman (Oct 30, 2020)

This is my yearly requisite plug for Brave Fencer Musashiden,


----------



## inkbloom (Oct 30, 2020)

My roommate has been playing Blasphemous and it's really great to hear the Spanish influence in the soundtrack. It's not something you get very often. Plus it's very much fitting for the time of year.


----------



## WolfLight (Nov 1, 2020)

one of the best relaxing but yet sad songs of gaming of all time ! ^^


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 1, 2020)

Relaxing, bold... adrenaline boosting...

Ok.  Try this as background on spotify.  Makes me angry in Destiny.  Then it's good to laugh off my anger.


----------



## Tacoshark (Nov 3, 2020)

Marty O'Donnell on the Halo series is Goat.

The music used in Guild Wars 2 is great too, as is the music in Journey


----------



## Bababooey (Nov 3, 2020)

*cough cough*

Pokemon Gen 5


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 3, 2020)

Spoiler


----------



## Polaris (Nov 8, 2020)

Deep Rock Galactic. Rock and Stone to the bone!!!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 13, 2020)

Naganuma dont miss.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Nov 18, 2020)

Anything in the Medal of Honor Frontline game, actual live orchestrated music that fits the darkness of the Second World War, it has some "oh shit the Nazis are all over me" feel.






A alternative is any music from the original Mercenaries: Playground of Destruction game. It's haunting and heroic at sometimes and even one track says "hurry your ass and destroy all that NK artillery before thousands die in Seoul!"






PS2 era kicked ass in general with good music.


----------



## TrishaCat (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2020)

Again. Naganuma DON'T miss.






(Game is ass sadly)


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 30, 2020)

The Deus Ex: Human Revolution and Mankind Divided soundtracks by Michael McCann would probably tie with the No Man's Sky soundtrack performed by 65daysofstatic. I always have them on my iPod.


----------



## Blah (Nov 30, 2020)

Too lazy to check if someone else has added this, but Far Cry 5 had a pretty good soundtrack. With some variety too.

This is the combat music, so pretty action-y:








						Dan Romer - Far Cry 5 (Original Game Soundtrack)
					

Buy on iTunes: Taken from Dan Romer « Far Cry 5 (Original Game Soundtrack) » Extrait de Dan Romer « Far Cry 5 (Original Game Soundtrack) » Production: | Ubis...




					www.youtube.com
				




Of course, some country music:








						Far Cry 5: Presents Into the Flames (Original Game Soundtrack) | Dan Romer
					

Download or Stream: https://idol.lnk.to/FarCry5_Into_The_Flames Far Cry 5 (Original Game Soundtrack) | Music by Dan Romer Label : Ubisoft Music (Ubiloud) ***...




					www.youtube.com
				




They got some original choir music:








						Dan Romer - Far Cry 5 (Original Game Soundtrack)
					

Buy on iTunes: Taken from Dan Romer « Far Cry 5 (Original Game Soundtrack) » Extrait de Dan Romer « Far Cry 5 (Original Game Soundtrack) » Production: | Ubis...




					www.youtube.com
				




These few are "post-rock", I think? It's slow, calming.








						Hammock - Far Cry 5 Presents: We Will Rise Again (Original Game Soundtrack)
					

Buy on iTunes: Taken from Hammock « Far Cry 5 Presents: We Will Rise Again (Original Game Soundtrack) » Extrait de Hammock « Far Cry 5 Presents: We Will Rise...




					www.youtube.com


----------



## Polaris (Dec 6, 2020)

Killing Floor 2 has a pretty solid soundtrack list and with Christmas around the corner, I think this track in particular is quite fitting for the occasion.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Dec 8, 2020)

Here are my picks. Dishonored is my favorite one.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 15, 2020)

Funky fresh fire! Heaven is here inside my SOUL!


----------



## ZebraDrugs (Dec 16, 2020)

This one always gets me bopping my head


----------



## Rayd (Dec 16, 2020)

early 360 era osts break my heart lots of original xbox ones do, too.


----------



## Polaris (Dec 19, 2020)

Brigador has some really amazing soundtracks!


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 19, 2020)

My favorite video game music comes from _Out Run_ and its spinoff _Out Runners_, especially the piece "Passing Breeze".


----------



## Renneon (Dec 24, 2020)

Pokemon mystery dungeon sky explorers is my favorite game ever, i love this track from it, it's just so serene ♫
Beyond the dream
star cave is a really cute track too,,


----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Dec 24, 2020)

Some pretty good stuff here:


----------



## Sappho_Cortez (Dec 25, 2020)

The entire spyro: Year of the dragon soundtrack


----------



## zandelux (Dec 27, 2020)

I love the Overcooked games, but the music was never all that memorable... it just sort of got the job done. Until I played their last DLC, Carnival of Chaos. The game is 1000x more fun to play with the right music.


----------



## Connery (Dec 31, 2020)

If you're into ambient, there's no way around The Talos Principle.

So. _GOOD_.


----------



## Ziv (Jan 7, 2021)

The secret track in Pokemon (starting in gen 5, and I think that version is the best) that only plays at the real-life Pokemon World Championships.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 7, 2021)

My favorite boss music:


----------



## Topsy1990 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## MagnusLucra (Jan 20, 2021)

Not sure if this was posted yet, but Hat in Time is bumpin.


----------



## contemplationistwolf (Jan 25, 2021)

The reverse-horror game CARRION has some good tracks:


----------



## LILY_DEER (Jan 25, 2021)

is it too cliche to say neir:automatas cutscene music?


----------



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

hands down


----------



## Play3r (Jan 27, 2021)

MagnusLucra said:


> Not sure if this was posted yet, but Hat in Time is bumpin.


i listened to this for so long, it reminds me of a friend i had


----------



## Doppeldoggo (Feb 9, 2021)

yo i don like it


----------



## ziishu (Feb 9, 2021)

Sonic Riders has one of the best soundtracks in my opinion. This track in particular being my fav!






Honorable mention comes from The Simpsons H&R. Very underrated game... Also very nostalgic for me.


----------



## LomboDePorco (Feb 10, 2021)

After killing Zaithan in GW2, imo best ending song.


----------



## timetodie (Feb 20, 2021)

I really like Snoopy Puzzle Journey's music even though it's a mobile game for babies (like me...)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 20, 2021)

I'm a fan of Ace Combat, I've played Ace Combat 7 Skies Unknown, and after finishing the campaing with "Hard" difficulty, then replaying it with "Ace" difficulty, as well as destroying all the aces, I'm with confidence say that this is one of the best Ace Combat games, in my opinion of course. Gameplay is classic as usual, and thanks to devs that they didn't add that "Dogfight Mode" that's in Assault Horizon, as well as the events take place in Strangereal.
The music is on the level as usual too. Some missions reminded me of H.A.W.X, seemed like a coincidence to me. Sadly, multiplayer sucks, and that's why I did not bought the game, even though it was on a good sale, I just downloaded it from Internet, that way I get to play singleplayer, without multiplayer, it's nothing.
Here's the list of my favourite soundtracks, it's long, but that's normal for such game:




















(Good soundtrack for a multiplayer hangar, but the multiplayer itself is bad - ironic.)
That's it. This game made me think of playing previous games in the series. I've played AC Zero, AC 3 Electrosphere and AC Assault Horizon.


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 20, 2021)

(Chasing IRBMs... Gives flashbacks from AC Zero.)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 20, 2021)

(Reminded me of 3rd briefing OST from AC Zero.)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 20, 2021)

(Kinda sounded like "The Liberation of Gracemeria".)


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Feb 20, 2021)

Well, I had to post those in separate replies, so you can play it here, you're welcome.


----------



## RogueNoodle (Feb 21, 2021)

The music in FFXIV never fails to make me smile. You get some really great music and then also ridiculous stuff like this:


----------



## esperchild (Feb 22, 2021)

I'm sure someone posted the Twinning from FFXIV on here before but just in case no one has:





This song should have a legit music video


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

Actual Latin.


----------



## BronzeHeart92 (Mar 21, 2021)

Isn't this just relazing?


----------



## zandelux (Mar 31, 2021)

The Face Shrine music from Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening:





The Switch version remix sounds fantastic!





I have some weird personal history with this track, and I haven't thought about this in years. Replaying Link's Awakening today brought them back to the surface.

So I played this game when it first came out in 1993. Now I was pretty young, and Zelda games could still stump me a lot with their puzzles. This was before I had any kind of Internet access, and all I had to help me was an issue of Nintendo Power that stopped after the 3rd dungeon! I really was on my own. Dungeons 4 and 5 I was able to muddle through, but dungeon 6 just stumped me. It seemed to violate all known laws of Zelda: there was a chest you opened by throwing a pot at it, switch blocks you could jump on TOP of, giant elephant statues you could nevertheless pick up, and a seemingly endless "hallway" of rooms. To a kid who had only played games like Tetris, Mario, etc. this blew my mind.

A month or two went by of me failing to figure out that dungeon. FInally I read something in a later Nintendo Power that said something about pushing select while moving from room to room. I tried it, and found it could actually warp me across the room! I didn't know it at the time, but this was a glitch... actually a bug that got patched in later versions of the cartridge. But I thought this was actually the intended way to solve the dungeon! I mean, it didn't seem any stranger to me than the other puzzles.

The only problem was... the warp glitch would sometimes spit me out into a completely different room. Sometimes these rooms would have crazy features like blocks floating in midair, door that led into walls, or other nonsensical stuff. Again, I know now what those rooms were: glitched out versions of real rooms. But at the time it seemed completely reasonable to me that this crazy dungeon would just get crazier and crazier. However, it still took me a long time and lots of resets to get to the end. I really felt like I was in Link's shoes, getting sucked deeper and deeper into this nightmarish dungeon where nothing made sense. How appropriate that this dungeon happens right after you find out the truth about the island in the game. And... that... creepy... music... it still gives me chills. It also doesn't help that the boss is a bug-eyed alien face that pops in and out of thin air, and tosses possessed pots around the room.

It sounds quaint in retrospect, but you have to remember that I was a kid and this was 1993. Fourth-wall-breaking to freak out the player probably wasn't a thing yet, and even if it was I certainly didn't know about it. And yet this 2D black-and-white game, by the accident of a programming error, managed to get inside my head like no other game has since. As I got older I played many horror games, yet somehow freaking Link's Awakening is the only game that has ever given me literal nightmares. Fitting... but still surprising.


----------



## Tacoshark (Apr 2, 2021)

Forgot how good the music to this game was


----------



## hirumono (Apr 2, 2021)

Many relaxing pieces, though a bit melancholic, can be found in the Castlevania series. Beyond the masterpiece that is Symphony of the Night, other games have excellent soundtracks, especially Lament of Innocence and Curse of Darkness.

Symphony of the Night - Lost Painting 



Symphony of the Night - Dance of Pales 



Portrait of Ruin - Name Entry 



Lament of Innocence - Garden Forgotten by Time 



Lament of Innocence - Fog-enshrouded Nightscape 



Lament of Innocence - Dark Palace of Waterfalls https://youtu.be/M_qVPYUftlY?list=PLFjuFokngRvja_lOLegRtcLyaZEkF2CcS
Curse of Darkness - Baljhet Mountains https://youtu.be/Gm9KIo8O-YM?list=PLhHcMbVmbwCdK5kWCn-zzwnp_PBtLGyFK
Curse of Darkness - Mortvia Fountain https://youtu.be/WVrI-siohiQ?list=PLhHcMbVmbwCdK5kWCn-zzwnp_PBtLGyFK


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Apr 2, 2021)

This one was not exciting or fast paced, but it perfectly set the theme for dangerous wasteland on an alien planet.


----------



## Attaman (Apr 6, 2021)

I'd like to give a brief honorable mention to the first _The Sims_ game, as every now and then I still get whiplash from this track:


----------



## Drew Misham (Apr 10, 2021)

Drew Misham's theme in Apollo Justice. It's got this slow, but nice melody to soothe my ears.


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Apr 13, 2021)

The OST from Klonoa 2: Lunatea's Veil


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 13, 2021)

"...But the carousel never stops turning. You can't get off."

looney tunes music plays


----------



## sausy1 (Apr 13, 2021)

Just click on it, you'll know why I picked it. =)


----------



## Goraiken (Apr 16, 2021)

Just recently beat Yakuza: Like a Dragon, and I gotta say, this has to be the best song I’ve listen to in years!


----------



## Attaman (Apr 16, 2021)

First _We All Lift Together_, now _Sleeping in the Cold Below_. While I'll admit the tail end loses some of its charm as it moves away from Shanty beat, still solid and solidly earworm.


----------



## Netanye Dakabi (Apr 18, 2021)

i know it's overused but i still like it


----------



## Yazoht (Apr 20, 2021)

I never played this particular game, but really like some of Frank Klepacki's work (particularly for Tiberian Sun and Red Alert 2),  but the entire Novus soundtrack for Universe at War is a lot of fun (and very textural, if you're into that sort of thing)






[edit]
adding this track link as well


----------



## DeadAccount (Apr 20, 2021)

Stardew Valley - Wild Horse Radish Jam (Spring)


----------



## AzureKiteUsagi (Apr 22, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> "...But the carousel never stops turning. You can't get off."
> 
> looney tunes music plays


lol it's a quote from Grey's Anatomy


----------



## Erix (Apr 25, 2021)

I’m such a sucker for Kingdom Hearts osts


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

Not sure if someone already shared it, but...
Spiritfarer had some great and relaxing tunes.


----------



## Erix (Apr 25, 2021)

Raever said:


> Not sure if someone already shared it, but...
> Spirit Farer had some great and relaxing tunes.


Woah never heard of Spiritfarer before, but that first track is absolutely stunning. Already piqued my interest ^^


----------



## Raever (Apr 25, 2021)

Erix said:


> Woah never heard of Spiritfarer before, but that first track is absolutely stunning. Already piqued my interest ^^



It's a very wholesome game, you might enjoy it if you enjoy the more relaxing titles.


----------



## Parabellum3 (Apr 25, 2021)

Here is my list:
















The latter is my personal favorite and is the official theme for my sona.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Apr 27, 2021)

Going back to the late 90s, I still can't get enough of the Suikoden series soundtracks. 













These originals from the game... and so many arranged and symphonic albums that are even better versions.


----------



## TheCrocWhoSoldTheWorld (May 7, 2021)




----------



## лОРИк (May 18, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 144185 (May 25, 2021)

Probably my favorite Persona 5 Strikers music remixes.




I love the Pulse remixes of Final Fantasy 14 Music.


----------



## uwuellis (May 29, 2021)

Rogue Trooper has an excellent soundtrack.


----------



## Deleted member 144185 (May 30, 2021)

I love this song quite I bit and I still flash back to playing Sonic Adventure on the Dreamcast.


----------



## PhoxSpark (May 31, 2021)

following a bit with sonic's world...


----------



## лОРИк (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## Blanche_Wolfsona (Jun 21, 2021)

Netanye Dakabi said:


> i know it's overused but i still like it


-click- Noice.


----------



## Blanche_Wolfsona (Jun 21, 2021)

Personally I enjoy the music from Amorous. The artist, Mittsies, does work on a few other games as well. I also like the Undertale OST, some of the stuff from Payday 2, and of course this absolute banger:


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 10, 2021)

Specifically excluding games like Fallout New Vegas and Grand Theft Auto that have tracks not written for the game itself.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 10, 2021)

Limit of 5? Really? OK, sure, whatever.


















Slight cheat here as Barber's _Adagio for Strings_ was extant before _Homeworld_ was a thing IIRC.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 10, 2021)

So far these have all been a different composer/artist and I've not posted any covers of existing tracks.  There are some absolutely stellar VGM covers, though.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 13, 2021)




----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 13, 2021)

I'll probably contribute a bit more in a later post, but I want to say that if I were forced to choose only _one _game to listen to the music of, it would either be Red Dead Redemption, or one of the Fallout games. But I love a ton of game music, going all the way as far as original NES. (Solstice on NES, the theme is incredible) so I'll likely post here again.


----------



## Curt Goynes (Jul 19, 2021)

The other day I managed to play a little in Cyberpunk 2077 and I must admit that the music in the game is gorgeous, my opinion. The game itself is still a bit glitchy (at least with my hardware) but the sound there is awesome


----------



## BigFuzzyBenji (Jul 19, 2021)

Curt Goynes said:


> The other day I managed to play a little in Cyberpunk 2077 and I must admit that the music in the game is gorgeous, my opinion. The game itself is still a bit glitchy (at least with my hardware) but the sound there is awesome



Cyberpunk was so promising in so many areas, getting _thisclose _on a number of things. But you're right about the music, they pretty much nailed that.


----------



## O.D.D. (Jul 20, 2021)

BigFuzzyBenji said:


> Cyberpunk was so promising in so many areas, getting _thisclose _on a number of things. But you're right about the music, they pretty much nailed that.


Suits demanded the devs push it out too early, it released without being ACTUALLY finished/polished, unsurprisingly the ones who caught all the heat for this were the devs and the suits continue being suits.


----------



## arveryl (Jul 23, 2021)

GTA: San Andreas!






Every song had its moments in that game.


----------



## Iota (Sep 27, 2021)

Grinder is a helluva track of RA2. Better than the RA3 version by far. Tibsun had a few interesting beats too! Battletech(HBS) has some excellent ambient music. FTL's album is so good it got a vinyl press. Project Wingman has a criminally underrated soundtrack.


----------



## PLEASE DELETE ACCOUNT (Oct 2, 2021)

O.D.D. said:


> Limit of 5? Really? OK, sure, whatever.


Red Alert 2 was one of the definitive games of my teens. I loved to play it with my uncle, and the soundtrack has really stood up well.









 This is a play list from the RC revenge game. Every track is different, and all childish and cartoony. Its main menu theme stuck in my head...and still lives there.

But the ones I have always admired are the really limited chip tunes that may have been limited to only 4 channels, and only only 1-2 could be layered at once. When I was a kid it was because of the sounds, as an adult its amazing because of the process of making them




 Moon Patrol was very simple, monotonous and yet addicting.





 Pweter City from Pokemon Blue





 The entire FF2 sound track is amazing, considering the limited processing power of the NES. HiFantasy music with a drone background + bright highs always layers well and works with the older hardware.


----------



## O.D.D. (Oct 2, 2021)

Jesus I fucking love this.
E: Some of my older posts got lost I guess, so...


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 2, 2021)




----------



## sushy (Oct 3, 2021)

I think I have played that game but I don't recognize that song lol


----------



## JeremyGoldShield (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## JeremyGoldShield (Oct 10, 2021)

OH! I forgot the game my FAVORITE game music is from... Super Mario Galaxy!


----------



## JeremyGoldShield (Oct 10, 2021)

and of course, my childhood favorite, and the very first video game I ever played... I wish I woulda put these all in one post, sorry for taking up the page.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2021)

Damn, I feel 11 again...


----------



## Ringo the Wolf (Oct 23, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 106754 (Oct 27, 2021)

Christine Vulpes said:


> Red Alert 2 was one of the definitive games of my teens. I loved to play it with my uncle, and the soundtrack has really stood up well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy shit, that RC revenge tune has been stuck in my head and keeps coming back to me at the most random times since I played the demo all those years ago on the PS1.


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)

Done for a mod but idgaf


----------



## Ennui Elemental (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Zorrena (Nov 5, 2021)

Hard to pick 5 but these were the first in my head so I guess my top 5 songs for these games but the series of each have great songs.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Ennui Elemental (Nov 6, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


>


Megaman games are strong contenders for consistently good music, and their tracks adapt well to revamp/remix because at their core they're usually really well done




Behold


----------



## Mikuscreations (Nov 7, 2021)

For me;; Xion's theme from Kingdom Hearts! It tugs at my heart strings!


----------



## Outré (Nov 7, 2021)

Right here… and if you can watch the whole video I will give you something special, watching it should be an absolute pleasure.


----------



## zandelux (Nov 8, 2021)

Human Resource Machine is a game about programming. Sometimes while I'm earning a living typing up code, I put this on in the background so I can remind myself of those more relaxing times... when I spend my free time typing up code.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 14, 2021)

Songs from canceled games. I'm SO pissed at Taito.


----------



## Outré (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 29, 2021)

Any Streets of Rage game ost for some 3 is questionable for some I am ok with it though. 4 has good ones too I can not pick one that's too hard for me.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2021)

Big vibe.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 6, 2021)

God, this game just in general had some really cool music. I love this short loop.






And this is just delightful.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2021)

Licensed but I don't care.
Mat Zo is goated.


----------



## Loudly (Dec 23, 2021)

my goodness this thread is old.
My pick is the easter egg song from Black ops 1's Kino der toten (Elene siegman - 115)
Probably not the best if it's singled out on its own but in the context of the game it totally kicks zombie ass


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Dec 23, 2021)




----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 5, 2022)

The hardest beat I've heard since Devil Engine.


----------



## PupBoogieB (Jan 7, 2022)

Hands down The best video game music is Sonic 2 Chemical Plant zone


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 8, 2022)

Honestly a classic I always come back to is the Skyrim soundtrack. Super relaxing to just have it on in the background. I could listen to it all day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 8, 2022)

Peak boss music.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Waifu (Jan 9, 2022)

Good video game music? I would recommend Xenoblade night time themes as very calming. Gaur Plains(night) being one of my faves!

Nier/Nier: A/Drakengard 3 all have amazing songs by Emi Evans! Do try Five's Song, Ray's of Light, or Song of the Ancients!

And lastly. Street Fighter V's Oro Theme. Absolute zen


----------



## Average_Lurker (Jan 27, 2022)

I love Wipeout's music.


----------



## zandelux (Jan 28, 2022)

Super Stardust HD, one of the PS3's many fun indie titles. Fun fact: it was the first game to get PSN trophies.


----------



## shurichan (Jan 30, 2022)

NFS ProStreet gotta b up there
Great atmosphere in that game overall.. but did literally anyone play it tho


----------



## Negotorp (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Feb 11, 2022)




----------



## FatChimera (Feb 11, 2022)

If I have to choose I'd say either the Homeworld games or Pathfinder:Wrath of the Righteous. Though this takes the cake


----------



## Orisathefattest (Feb 11, 2022)

My favorite game developer, my favourite game, my favourite music


----------



## TrishaCat (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## Kaizo (Mar 4, 2022)

Old time classic for me


----------



## meloreo (Mar 4, 2022)

the entirety of Stardew Valley OST is amazing, every song Concerned Ape made resonates so well with every environment in the game, plus they're all so calm and relaxing


----------



## Trynith (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm a total complete sucker for all of the metal gear music, i have copies of the osts and gamerips of all the soundtracks too haaaaah.
Given it was the 10yr anniversary some time ago, Rising's OST takes the current best spot. (although honestly, the compilation of the main themes wwhen fighting liquid at the end of MGS4? goddamn the feels.)

But the Rising songs, lyrics in context of the characters? the game itself may have been average but the bosses were 10/10.


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## BadRoy (Apr 2, 2022)

Almost every Suda51 game, tbhonest.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 26, 2022)

Underrated Sonic theme.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 27, 2022)

Bro they did not have to make this song this pretty.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Apr 27, 2022)

Never played the game but this sound pretty good to me


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 28, 2022)

One of my favorite tracks of all time. Brain-melting.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 12, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 5, 2022)

It's all connected, friends...


----------



## Frisky17532 (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Delv (Jun 17, 2022)

Not exactly "relaxing" but I still it.
Devil May Cry and Guilty Gear OST, top tier stuff imo


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 19, 2022)

I can't get over this game's music. Tee Lopes strikes the FUCK again. This is the best VGM I've heard for 2022. Peak video game music. This _better _win an award somewhere.


----------



## Inferndragon (Jun 20, 2022)

It's all situational. The best video game music is all determinate with how the player is interacting with the game itself. Some songs hold up without the song. However, certain games only give you that feeling once you become accustomed to certain song. Repetition combined with enjoyment of said game solidifies the song being considered great. Take One winged angel from Final Fantasy 7. It doesn't hold much mean to those who haven't played that game so it doesn't hold any significance. 

The WoW Inn theme during Burning Crusade. (Made before Blizzard became part of activision)





Sacred 2... I don't know why but this song gives me chills at the start with the build up (Unfortunately, the IP wasn't as Sacred as soon as Deep Silver did a number on it)





Dragon's Dogma - Into Free ~Dangan~





Bastion's Coming Home song. You hear the music without lyric at the start. But going through the game you get multiple versions. Eventually at the end it combines to make this (If you haven't played the game. I'd recommend you playing it)





Gran Turismo 5 - 5oul on Display (It's a good song. Out living the rest of the GT series... GT7 Ugh)





Another song by Daiki Kasho that was added to Grand Turismo 6 - Surv1v3
(Was limited to 5 pieces of media in the post so you'd have to google it instead)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 20, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I can't get over this game's music. Tee Lopes strikes the FUCK again. This is the best VGM I've heard for 2022. Peak video game music. This _better _win an award somewhere.


Do you have the game? I picked it up yesterday… if you have it on the Switch we could play together


----------



## StarJump (Jun 21, 2022)

for just soothing and relaxing i would choose this version of aeriths theme


----------



## Sodasats20 (Jun 21, 2022)

I work out to this music


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Do you have the game? I picked it up yesterday… if you have it on the Switch we could play together


I have it on PC.


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> I have it on PC.


You forgot to add, “and even if I had it on Switch I wouldn’t want to play with you anyway, nerd!” and then you stuff me in a locker


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You forgot to add, “and even if I had it on Switch I wouldn’t want to play with you anyway, nerd!” and then you stuff me in a locker


More like "even if I had it on Switch, I wouldn't play with you because I'm not giving Nintendo money to play online in a game that performs worse on their hardware".

I wouldn't put you in a locker tho.

(Although to be fair to my Switch, my wifi out in my new place is also REALLY bad. So I don't really like playing it online anyway even if it was free.)


----------



## SirRob (Jun 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> More like "even if I had it on Switch, I wouldn't play with you because I'm not giving Nintendo money to play online in a game that performs worse on their hardware".
> 
> I wouldn't put you in a locker tho.
> 
> (Although to be fair to my Switch, my wifi out in my new place is also REALLY bad. So I don't really like playing it online anyway even if it was free.)


You wouldn't put me in a locker because you know that would be a turn on for me, being manhandled by a dominant alpha male

I know better than to argue with you over a Nintendo console, so I won't


----------



## Judge Spear (Jun 22, 2022)

SirRob said:


> You wouldn't put me in a locker because you know that would be a turn on for me, being manhandled by a dominant alpha male


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Fatal (Jun 24, 2022)

This. Its so calming, it helps me when I have an anxiety or panic attack.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## SirRob (Jul 6, 2022)

Babe the new "You Will Know Our Names" just dropped


----------



## Kope (Jul 8, 2022)

I think the Neir Series has the best melancholic soundtrack I’ve ever heard before. Really makes you ponder about life and android waifus.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 8, 2022)

Imperial Impact said:


> yes good



Allow me...


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Arqee (Jul 12, 2022)

Gran Turismo always has incredible music, regarding the fact that it is a racing game.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Jul 14, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 19, 2022)

Can't get over how authentic this sounds.


----------



## Kope (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## YAYBANANA (Aug 4, 2022)

TrishaCat said:


>


Adding to this:


----------



## Delv (Aug 5, 2022)

My two favs


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2022)

OOO that's a goddamn nice ass song! OH!


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> OOO that's a goddamn nice ass song! OH!


Yeah I was waiting for that one, it's fantastic. Was a fan of the version in Tour as well. I'm REALLY looking forward to the MK8 rendition of Los Angeles Laps.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2022)

SirRob said:


> Yeah I was waiting for that one, it's fantastic. Was a fan of the version in Tour as well. I'm REALLY looking forward to the MK8 rendition of Los Angeles Laps.


My friend showed me this. OH my fuck.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 18, 2022)




----------



## TrishaCat (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Baron Tredegar (Aug 21, 2022)

The Ecco games always had a really nice soundtrack.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Guifrog (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## Plouc the Dragon (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 27, 2022)

PloucTheDragon said:


> This is where I begin my life as a perma-preggy cuntboy dragon


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 1, 2022)

Anything made by Yuzo Koshiro


----------



## Negotorp (Sep 7, 2022)

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLY2Lz3S6ZjiuvFuvc5DSijvh34zrZuB77


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 1, 2022)

Why did we never get more VGM like this?


----------



## Guifrog (Oct 11, 2022)

The original already seems to be unanimity, and I am of the opinion that this is the quintessential Aquatic Ambiance remix


----------



## Deleted member 160939 (Oct 11, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Nov 5, 2022)

I find this game's ambient music to be quite chill, whiles it's music ain't bangers like Touhou music, it's one of those I can listen to without having to constantly change songs if it doesn't fit my mood and work on projects.










Though The Scrybe of Magicks is a banger.


----------



## phaofal (Nov 11, 2022)

This was one of the first games i ever bought. Most of the music was licensed but it fit the mood of the game so well. Nice to drive to.


----------



## PanthersForFun (Nov 17, 2022)

It's not my favorite video game OST, but Superliminal's music is super relaxing and fits the game really well.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 20, 2022)

Also this one


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

This is not the only music that I think is amazing, but one of them.


----------



## jxne (Nov 26, 2022)




----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Nov 26, 2022)

jxne said:


>


----------



## ssaannttoo (Nov 26, 2022)

I used to play LOADS of stellaris, and all of the music from there sounds just magical. I know there is the emotional attachment that goes with it, but I also think its just fire.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 3, 2022)

Also, I like Sonic Advance 3's music progression.
Slow theme for hub > normal tempo for act 1 > faster remix of act 1 for act 2 > even faster mix but the song begins at the bridge in act 3.


----------



## redhusky (Dec 3, 2022)

Whenever I think about VG music I always come back to Jeremy Soule's work.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Dec 3, 2022)

I mean I always think of Jonathan Coulton when I think of video game music, as in the Portal music guy or left 4 dead or multiple other things


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 3, 2022)

Late night is the best time to play this


----------



## ben909 (Dec 3, 2022)

is the game aa buggy as the rumors state?


----------



## Woozle (Dec 3, 2022)

The music in Half-life always fascinated me when I was a kid.

This was before Valve refused a lot of the music in Half-life 2. I have fond memories of it from back in 1999/2000 (I'm old.)
















It's so ethereal.


----------



## Guifrog (Dec 3, 2022)

ben909 said:


> is the game aa buggy as the rumors state?


So far, I have made it hang completely so my only option was to reset; saw shadows blinking; 0 damage turned out to be "super effective", whereas actual damage using the same pokémon was "not very effective"; my online partner - Lenny - got invisible after being invited and then turned into a girl... But I'm still loving the game in general, and songs like the Cascarrafa Theme is just one of the big reasons for that


----------



## Sodasats20 (Dec 3, 2022)

This theme will make anything seem more dramatic


----------



## ben909 (Dec 3, 2022)

Guifrog said:


> So far, I have made it hang completely so my only option was to reset; saw shadows blinking; 0 damage turned out to be "super effective", whereas actual damage using the same pokémon was "not very effective"; my online partner - Lenny - got invisible after being invited and then turned into a girl... But I'm still loving the game in general, and songs like the Cascarrafa Theme is just one of the big reasons for that


"IN GAME TGTF?!?!?!"


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Dec 6, 2022)

The soundtrack is I would say Age of Empire 2's weak point generally but it had this


----------



## Deleted member 160111 (Dec 6, 2022)

Stronghold love too!​



​


----------



## Servyl (Dec 7, 2022)

Horizon: Zero Dawn has a pretty relaxing soundtrack.

Cyberpunks 2077's OST is just badass.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 7, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2022)

JESUS!!!
*JESUS!!!!!!!!*


----------



## AuroraJWolf (Dec 14, 2022)

Warframe has some great music


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 16, 2022)

This song was HEAT for no fucking reason.


----------



## TrishaCat (Dec 30, 2022)

An NES song does not need to have music that goes this hard


----------



## Ree (Dec 31, 2022)

Megalith from ace combat 4


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 31, 2022)




----------

